# norseofcourse's journal  - spring and show update



## norseofcourse (Jan 9, 2014)

OK, I'm taking the plunge!  I love reading everyone's journals, so I thought I'd join in with my own.  Here goes:

_1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?_
Northeast Ohio - four fairly distinct seasons, zone 5 I think.

_2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?_
Just me.

_3. How would you define your farm?_
6 acres of poison ivy and wild multiflora rose    It's basically old hayfield that was untended so long that it's woods and brush, with a few very old apple trees, too. I'm trying to turn it back into pastures, and save the apple and some of the other trees.

_4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?_
If I had any resources I needed, I wouldn't have spare time!  
I would spend more time with my horses, working on field/fence, and rescuing and training some more miniature horses.

_5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?_
I had a barn built a couple years ago. I learned a lot, unfortunately I also learned how badly a contractor can mess up a building, and how to go to small claims court.
I have built a hay feeder, and I want to eventually build some run-in shelters, and someday a chicken coop.

_6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?_
No. I would like to at least learn how to solder, someday.

_7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?_
I guess I'm doing this because of my love of animals and the land. I don't really feel like a farmer. I moved here so I could keep my ponies on my own property, and have other animals if I wanted. I did grow up reading a lot, and loved stuff like the Little House on the Prairie books.

_8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?_
Hobby. There would be too much paperwork if it was an occupation!

_9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?_
I know a fair bit about horses and riding and driving, but there's still much more to learn, and always will be. Since I've been here, I've learned (and want to learn more about) country living, sheep, plant identification, fencing, pasture maintenance, parasites, and the list goes on...

_10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?_
Probably never pigs.

_11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?_
Yes. I am trying to make the leap from 'pet' to 'livestock' with my sheep.

_12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?_
On the couch curled up with a book.

_13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?_
No

_14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?_
I am learning to spin and to knit. I make hand-dipped beeswax candles and have taught a class on them several times. I also do some beadwork and jewelry but I haven't had time for that lately. When I get a catnip patch going again, I'll be able to make more of my potent catnip mice 

_15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?_
Just about anything - pigs have to be a certain distance from dwellings, and a license is required for exotics (zebras, etc..).  I have 2 ponies, 1 mini horse, and five sheep right now. Oh, and a couple beehives should be back in the spring.

_17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?_
Yes, although I've had some bad years lately for some things like tomatoes. I have a good rhubarb patch going. The asparagus is not as good, and I get bugs I can't control yet (I don't use chemicals). I am looking forward to clearing out an area to get my berries going again - black raspberries, golden raspberries, blackberries and blueberries.

_24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?_
Yes, although not to the extent of replacing traditional medicine.

_25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?_
Next to a farm supply store and a hardware/lumberyard  

_26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?_
No, but if I had a house set up for it I'd love to.

_27. What would your ideal super hero be?_
Someone who would swoop down and save farm animals from idiots who do bad things to them, and also save them from things like barn fires and frozen ponds.

_28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?_
Not quite this much.

_29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?_
I love to cook, I am looking forward to milking my sheep this coming spring, and making things like cheese and fudge.

_30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?_
Best - seeing babies born - puppies many years ago, and my first lambs last spring.
Worst - a tie... running over a nest of baby bunnies with the lawnmower; and having to put down two old dogs within a week of each other, especially the second who had dementia  

_31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?_
Hunt, no. Forage - yes, but so far limited to finding wild blackberries.

_32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?_
I try and learn all I can, I'm fairly good with most tools, and I'm pretty frugal and don't have a very fancy lifestyle.

_33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?_
I don't see myself able to process my own meat. I've made raspberry jam twice. One batch was edible.

_34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?_
No. I would like to, but setup costs are high for the possible return here (and there are some zoning restrictions).

_35 What is on your to do list?_
This page isn't long enough... the short list is finish the fence around the perimeter, subdivide it into some more areas, put in some more gates, get the outdoor frost-free water faucet fixed, get some more work done on the house, find more time to drive and ride, rescue a mini from Sugarcreek (auction), clear most/all of the brush, take down some trees, cut and split a bunch of downed wood for the fireplace, declutter the house...

_36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?_
No and no.

_37. In what do you trust?_
Myself. And that there is a Higher Power.

_38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?_
Gosh yes!  And because it's fun and interesting to learn how.

_39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?_
Living here has changed my attitude about groundhogs - they are no longer cute. I have not gotten to the point where I think I could shoot one yet, but I think I could let someone else shoot them.
I now look at overgrown yards and fields and think, 'all that free food!'.
'Chores' are now a comfortable habit and routine, although it's not bad because my animals are for the most part easy keepers. I do wish I could get into the habit of rising early, but I've never been a morning person.
I don't know if attempting to raise my own meat will change my attitude about farm animals or meat-eating. I am not a vegetarian and don't see myself becoming one, but I am struggling with the concept of eating something/someone I knew. Making that decision and driving it to the butcher. I have a little under a year to face that moment...


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 10, 2014)

Lol, welcome to the 'fine art' of journalling!!      I am looking forward to reading you future journal entries!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome to journaling


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes!

We had some unusually cold weather a couple weeks ago (we hit -13F one night), then it warmed up and we had a muddy, messy 'January thaw' for about a week.  Now we're heading back into the deep freeze, with some lows in the single digits coming up, and Tuesday night at -2F.  I am SO ready for spring!!

The sheep are doing well.  I modified their hay feeder to keep Elding (the ram) from standing in it and peeing and pooping all over the hay  .  They still waste more than I'd like, though.  I was checking out Premier1's newsletter, and saw their 'build your own' hay feeder.  I really like their one-sided design, and it looks really easy to build, so I've decided to build one.  It will make feeding grain/pellets much easier, too.  I'll need to make it a little shorter than theirs so it fits my sheep.  Has anyone built one and used the sheep/goat panels from TSC with the 4" by 4" openings?  Those would be much less expensive than getting the wire panels from Premier1.

I still need to finish the milking stand too, and then figure out where I'm going to put it.  I won't have lambs till at least April 1, but I'm hoping we have some nicer weather soon so I can finish it earlier than that, and start working with the girls to get them used to it.

I'm considering trying to sell Little Boy (the wether) as a fiber sheep.  It's just hard to think of him going for meat, being my first lamb.  And, he seemed to have the nicest fiber when I sorted through it all to send to the mill.  But I want to keep my flock small, and it makes more sense to just feed the ram and ewes through the winter.  Without Little Boy, I could even keep one ewe lamb from this spring, if I have one that's nice enough to be worth keeping.

The ponies are doing alright.  I need to figure out a way to separate my older mare so I can feed her more (she needs it, the others don't).  One drawback of not having a 'regular' barn with stalls, but I know they are happier with lots of outside time, and it's better for them.  I'll do what I can now, and work towards reconfiguring the pastures and adding a couple of gates before next winter.  If I didn't need a heated water tub during the winter, it would be easier!  But I still love it here - if I lived somewhere else, I'd have to find something else to complain about besides the weather!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2014)

We made our hay feeder with the goat panels from Tractor Supply.  It works well.  The bucks have beat the heck out of it so I need to reinforce it some.  I have the plans here on BYH somewhere......  I will have to look.

We caught the far south end of your big chill.... It sucked.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 19, 2014)

I am sooooo ready for spring too!!!    We have too much snow this year and the temps have been lower than normal!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 20, 2014)

We have been using the Premier feeders for almost 13 years now. They've held up very well considering that they've been outside for almost that whole time.

What are the panels from TSC you want to use instead? We used the ones from Premier. There was no TSC around until recently.

The holes in the panel need to be small enough that nothing can it's head through and get stuck.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 20, 2014)

purplequeenvt said:


> What are the panels from TSC you want to use instead? We used the ones from Premier. There was no TSC around until recently.



TSC calls them 'goat panels', their holes are 4 inches square.  I've used them to make a catch pen for the sheep, and they worked well even when the lambs were young.  They're very sturdy.

I love Premier1, I've gotten all my electric fencing from them (Intellirope), and a bunch of other stuff, but their panels are pretty pricey, especially with the extra shipping charges.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 23, 2014)

A neighbor called me yesterday just before 10pm, to let me know he'd seen a tree or large branch on my fenceline out back, big enough that it had flattened the fence all the way to the ground (my fencing is round polyrope from Premier1, with multiple wires running through it - one reason I like it is that things like trees/branches coming down on it will generally stretch it, but not break it).  He said to give him a call if I couldn't clear it myself, and I thanked him for that.

I wimped out because of the dark and cold, and decided to head out the next morning.  My ponies are pretty fence-wary, and I figured at these temperatures (it was about -5 with the wind chill last night), they wouldn't be doing a lot of exploring, especially in the middle of the night.

So, at first light this morning I bundled up, fed everyone, then turned the fence off and headed out with my chainsaw to see what I had to deal with.  I found the place he'd described, and thankfully the branch was much smaller than I'd feared, in fact I was surprised it had flattened all 4 strands of the fence to the ground.  I could have probably just broken it by hand, but I cut it in half with the chainsaw and moved it off the fence.  Then I continued along the fenceline to make sure everything else was clear - and on the back stretch, I discovered an even bigger tree had flattened the fence back there!  Luckily it didn't have many branches, so I cut the trunk in a few sections and moved it off the fence too.

I came in the house to thaw out, then headed back out to re-tighten the fence.  Normally, I do this by walking along the fenceline with my hand on a strand of wire/rope, keeping it tight the whole way till I reach the end, then re-doing the end connection to get it all nice and taut. Four times - once for each strand. Time-consuming, but not particularly difficult... but it was still below zero with the wind chill, that back pasture is my biggest one, and I would have to take my gloves off to do the end connectors. I wimped out again, and tightened the fence with a shortcut of using sticks to take up the slack in the wire, and hay ropes to hold them in place. Didn't look too bad actually 

We're back in a deep freeze for awhile, someone said it might last till about February 5.  I'm glad I have plenty of hay, everyone is getting extra on these really cold days and nights.  I am glad I don't have lambs due till April.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 25, 2014)

Yikes!  I am sorry about the fence but even more sorry you had to fix it in this crazy weather.  We are burning through hay like mad.  Usually I feed stockpiled pastures to supplement the hay but with the snow and cold they just can't get out.  

I wish I wasn't kidding till April, the last few weeks I am constantly checking on them.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 25, 2014)

We are back into the deep freeze for at least another week.  Tuesday and Wednesday nights are both predicted to have a low of -14F, and that's not counting the wind chill.  I would guess we got 6 or 7 inches of snow today, although it was hard to tell because it was blowing around so much.

The sheep are still wasting hay - I saw Elding pawing at the hay in the feeder today, so I know how some of it ends up on the floor instead.  Oh well, at least it's extra bedding to help keep them warm.  I was looking over the extra lumber I have in the barn, and I have most if not all the 2 by 4's I'll need for Premier's hay feeder, so I may only need to buy a sheet of plywood.  Someday.  When the snow melts.  Like, June...

I have people coming tomorrow for a spinning get-together, so I spent the day cleaning and putting stuff away.  I can see most of the dining room table!

This winter is getting to me.  Cold and wind, wind and cold, carrying hay and water over and over.  In the barn I try not to look at the pony cart I got last month, since it will be months before it will be warm enough to refinish it and start using it.  I can't ever remember it this cold for this long.  Can I get some cheese with this whine??  

ok, just to remind myself that spring and summer *will* come, here is Prince, my little rescue mini, at his first show last summer.  He behaved very well and we had a fun time.  This was in the cones course.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 27, 2014)

He looks wonderful!  You have done great with him.

Understand about the cold.  I am sick of it too.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 30, 2014)

Jodief - thanks!

Well, we made it through the latest really cold spell.  Two nights at least ten below zero, and the day in between them barely above zero.  I fed extra hay, tried to keep the sheep's water from freezing solid, and promised everyone that this cold wouldn't last too long.  As bad as it was, I had it easy compared to many folks.  I hoped and worried right along with everyone else, when I read the stories here of lambing and kidding in this cold - wow, I can hardly imagine that.  And this cold has been working its way down to areas not used to (or prepared for) it, that's got to be rough, too.

When I went out to feed this morning, I discovered that the sheep had broken their mineral feeder.  It was made out of PVC pipe, the type Straw Hat Kikos made and described in their journal.  The sheep might have been rubbing up against it, and just cracked the one piece apart.  I really liked it, I might replace the piece they broke, and see if I can put it up somewhere they might not be as likely to break it.

I got to see snow rollers yesterday!  Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures, but if you google you'll see lots.  I've never seen them before, I guess it's pretty rare, when temperatures and conditions are just right for bits of snow to start moving and then pick up more snow as they roll along the ground.  Most I saw were anywhere from 6 to 10 inches diameter, and some were hollow in the center.

It's supposed to go back above freezing for a little while this weekend.  I'll welcome that, but we're also expecting more snow, and maybe rain or freezing rain.  Then they're talking about another plunge back down next week - I sure hope it's not as bad as the last two cold spells were.  Every day I just think, it's one day closer to spring!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, we're still dealing with the cold and snow here.  We had about 4 or 5 inches of snow the other day, then some rain/sleet on top of it, making a hard crust.  I had to call in to work to say I'd be late, it took so long to get my car cleared off.  On the plus side, it meant I was on the still snow-covered roads later, when there wasn't as much traffic, and a few places had been plowed.

I feed hay twice a day.  First the ponies, then I take hay out to the sheep.  I usually clean out their hay feeder before I put fresh hay in it, and give the 'old' hay to the ponies, who eat most of the rest of it.  I take a round plastic muck bucket to put the old hay into.  Then lately I'd been feeding Elding (my ram) a cup and a half of pellets/corn (mostly pellets).  He's young, not quite a year old, and this was his first breeding season, and even though he only had three ewes to breed, I think he used up a lot of energy!  Anyway, he'd felt a bit thinner than I liked, especially with this weather, so I'd been giving him the pellets.  He's been mostly well-behaved when I come in with the pellets, then I open the door to a small pen where he goes in to eat, so the other sheep can't eat them.  They don't even bother coming over anymore, they just eat the hay.  I say 'mostly', because a few weeks ago, Elding reared up to get at the food when I brought it in.  I hollered 'no', and he got down, then he reared up again (not trying to butt me, he just wanted the pellets).  I hollered 'no' again, he got down, and I went out of their pen and put the feed away and went back to the house.  Elding stood there and called to me as I walked away.... from the next day on, he was perfectly behaved as I brought him his pellets!

I've read a lot about rams and other people's experiences with them, and I've been glad mine has been so well behaved.  He loves to be petted (I don't pet his head), and I've never seen him make any aggressive moves toward me.  I didn't know if it was his breed (Icelandic), or his basic temperament, or if I was just lucky, or if he was just too young to be mean.

However, lately he's seemed to be a little more... active.  Jumping around, a little pushy (never to me).  Not sure if it's because I also fed one of the other sheep (the wether) some pellets a few times this past week, or that's just a coincidence.  I fed the wether pellets after I'd fed Elding, but Elding knows what that feed pan is, and he didn't seem happy that he wasn't being fed more.

Well... tonight, I went out to feed.  I put the old hay in the muck bucket, and put it aside as I got ready to get the hay to fill the feeder.  And Elding was standing there looking at me.  He was about six feet away.  He backed up a little bit, then ran toward me, but he didn't come all the way to me, he stopped about 3 or 4 feet away.  I don't remember if I said anything to him or not...  Then he backed up and did the same thing again!  I'm pretty sure at that point I hollered at him, and he just stood there looking at me.  I knew I had to do something that would not lead him into more 'ram games', so I picked up the muck bucket that was sitting right there, and whapped it into him sideways.  It was enough to snap him out of it, and he walked away and didn't do anything else as I got their hay and filled the feeder.  I stayed for awhile as they ate, and Elding was back to his normal calm self.

Elding's been in with the girls since mid November, and he figured out he was a ram pretty fast, but he was fine with me all winter.  Is he going through a stage?  Is it because spring is coming, or because he's nearly a year old now?  I sure hope he does not start getting aggressive, and I can nip whatever this is in the bud.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know anything about sheep, but I have heard that rams tend to be dangerous. I hope he was just out of his own mind for a minute and comes around before you decide he would be better off as burgers......


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 6, 2014)

My advice....if he comes at you again, grab him, flip him over onto his side, and hold him there until he stops struggling, then let him up. No yelling, no hitting. Do this every time he tries to butt you. Eventually he should get the message that you are the boss and he shouldn't even consider messing with you. 

You need to show that you are dominate without creating fear. If you handle things right you can probably nip this behavior in the bud and have a nice ram. There _is_ such a thing as a nice, well-behaved ram. All of our breeding rams are that way and one of them was even a bottle baby (gasp!). They are pet and loved on, but they have learned to respect and trust people. 

Whacking him with a bucket, a stick, or your hand just perpetuates the aggressive mentality, IMO. We had a ram that we purchased that was aggressive. Part of it was just him, but some of his aggression came from a fear of being hit. I noticed that he would be ok with us until someone made a quick movement with their hand and then the head went down and he got defensive. I worked with him the two years we had him and by the time we were done with him (and he went in the freezer) he was so much better. 

Pay attention to your ram's body language, learn what actions you might be doing that trigger his behavior.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 7, 2014)

purplequeenvt - thanks for your input!  It seemed like it happened so fast, and flipping him over did cross my mind, and I think I might have done that if he had actually made contact with me, or come really close.

If he tries anything again, what part of him do I grab ahold of to flip him?  He doesn't have horns.  And what do I do if he runs when I go for him?  He can run faster than I can...

He had a different stance and look in his eyes when this happened.  Do I flip him if I see that again, or only if he actually makes an aggressive move towards me?

I'm not sure what triggered this, it's the same feeding routine I've done for months.  I know feeding time can bring out bad behavior though, so maybe it's time for a change in my setup.  The hay feeder I want to build (Premier1's design) would stop the waste and the extra step of cleaning out the feeder so often, and probably hold a couple days worth of hay, too.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 8, 2014)

I flipped Elding this morning.

I went out to feed, and managed to close the gate at the opening to the barn's run-in area with Elding and Gracie outside, so Elding couldn't bother me as I cleaned out the hay feeder and refilled it.  Then I let them in, and started to chip the ice out of the water bucket to refill it.  Elding started coming towards me, making little 'practice rushes' back and forth.  So I went for it.

I went toward him when he was close, and grabbed him at his neck and back, just wherever I could get ahold of him.  It took a bit of doing to flip him over, I had to practically pick him up to do it (at least he's a smaller breed ).  I held him down, and he stopped struggling, but he was still 'tense', and still had that different look in his eyes, so I just kept ahold of him.  It wasn't long before he struggled again, then he stopped and I felt him relax, and the look in his eyes changed back to normal.  At that point I let go, and he got back up.

It definitely helped!  He went over to the hay feeder and started eating.  I refilled the water, and while he sometimes looked at me or walked around a little, he didn't make any more aggressive moves toward me.  The other sheep seemed a little unsure about me - I've never had a problem with any of them, but they've never seen me do something like that.

So, we'll see how long he remembers this.  If I have to do it again I will, but I'm hoping I'm catching this early enough to keep him from becoming a mean ram.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 8, 2014)

Good for you! He may need a refresher course every once in a while, but if he's smart, he'll figure out what's up and be respectful.

We have used the Premier feeders for years now. They are great. Ours are outdoors and have held up remarkable well. Right now we have 4 outdoor feeders and 2 that are built into the barn in the ewe paddock. The 4 outside ones are the perfect amount of space for all the ewes and yearlings so we grain in those feeders and keep the 2 in the barn full of hay. That way they can have hay all the time in this cold weather, but they don't have to stand out in the snow to eat it and we don't have to move the leftover hay out of the way to grain every day.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 8, 2014)

purplequeenvt - thanks! And thanks for your advice, too.

I'm glad to see you like the Premier feeders.  I have wondered if I might need to make them a bit shorter, as Icelandics aren't a large breed.  And the ones born last spring are shorter than their moms still.  I'm guessing they might be about the same size as Shetlands - did you make your feeders shorter, or can yours reach the hay alright?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 8, 2014)

Our Shetland flock is a recent addition to the farm, but they (except for the littlest babies) are able to eat out of the feeders pretty easily.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 8, 2014)

I went out to feed this evening, interested to see how Elding would act after having flipped him this morning.  I had their hay, water, and the muck bucket to put the old hay in.  Usually the sheep meet me at their gate, and follow me in a little 'sheep parade' to the run-in area of the barn.  Elding was usually the first in line following me to the barn.  Well, this evening, he wasn't right up front, and I looked back several times as I walked to the barn, and he was third in line!  Maybe his following me so closely meant more to him than it did to me.

I cleaned out and refilled the hay feeder, and the sheep started munching.  I stood back to watch them for a bit, as they ate and moved around the feeder (because, of course, the hay the sheep beside them is eating *must* be better than they hay they are eating!).  Elding ate for a bit, then came away from the feeder and stood looking at me.  Then he slowly took several steps back.  I stayed where I was as he made a little dash towards me and stopped about four feet away.  It was a clearly aggressive move.  I knew I had to flip him again.

I stepped toward him, and got ahold of him.  It took a little longer to flip him this time - he hadn't completely forgotten about this morning.  He struggled a little more once I had him down, but I held on, and I wasn't hurting him, but I wasn't about to let him get up till he stopped.  He stopped, and I waited till he relaxed some, then I let go.  He got back up, shook himself off, and walked over to the hay feeder.  I went to refill their water and he looked at me, then he shook his head again and went back to eating hay.  I think he is learning - I just hope he learns fast, and well.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 9, 2014)

I think Elding is learning!  I went out to feed this morning.  Elding again was third in line as they followed me to the barn.  I started to clean out the hay feeder, and Elding was watching me.  I had to kneel down to clean the feeder out, which took me down to Elding's level, so I watched him carefully.  He stood a bit away and looked at me.  Then he took a few steps back, slowly.  I watched him out of the corner of my eye, as I continued to clean out the feeder.  And he turned and walked away!  woohoo!

I stayed with them for awhile as they ate.  They are so well insulated that the snow in their wool doesn't melt.  We've gotten at least three inches so far today, on top of what we already have.  My footprints from walking to the barn were filled with a quarter inch of snow by the time I walked back to the house.  We may have a warmup coming in a few days - think spring!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 15, 2014)

Elding has been doing fairly well, behavior-wise.  At least to me.  There have been a few times that he's acted a bit irritated or impatient, and he turns and butts one of the other sheep.  I'm glad he's not targeting me, but I don't want any of the others to get hurt, either - especially since three of them should be pregnant (due in April).

I got a picture of everyone this morning - from the left is Brosa (the only one with horns), born last spring. Beside her is her mom Gracie, now nearly two years old. In the back is Elding, the ram.  Next is Rose, same age as Gracie, and beside her is her black and white lamb from last year, my wether Little Boy.  We are all ready for spring!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2014)

That is such a wonderful picture.  That are all so cute with their fluffy coats.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks jodief!

Spring is so close, but winter's back tonight.  Close to three inches of snow so far, and blowing all over the place.  Weather says there may be sleet and freezing rain too, oh joy.

I didn't get much done this past weekend.  I printed off the instructions for the Premier1 feeder, and after measuring the sheep some, I think they'll be able to reach it alright.  I am altering a few dimensions so it'll hold more hay, and the 4' high goat panel from TSC will work better.  I'll need to buy the plywood, but I think I have everything else.

It's fun watching all the lambing threads and seeing all the new lamb pictures!  Mine aren't due till April and it seems like a long way away.

The sheep broke their mineral feeder about a week or so ago, and I finally got it put back up the other day.  I filled it with several cups of loose mineral, and Elding must have thought I was bringing food, because he got antsy, and then finally he made a little 'practice run' towards me.  As I flipped him, I was glad I have a smaller breed.  It didn't take long for him to have an "Oh, right...." moment, and he behaved after that.  He still wanted fed - I guess with the girls all pregnant he has to find something else to obsess over! lol

We're supposed to have warmer temperatures all this week.  We are all so ready for spring.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 18, 2014)

They look like they each have their own personalities!!!  
I miss the old days with just a few sheep which made it possible for me to get to know each ones personallity! Now, there is just to many, but I still have each a name and although I have a horrid memory, when it comes to my babies I can remember each of my girls stats and lambing record up to 3 years back!  
Most of mine are due the end of March and into April too!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 4, 2014)

A few updates:  I am now less than a month away from the first possible lambing date!  I gave everyone CD-T shots on March 2.  It was just me, but it didn't go too badly.  I had to use a gambrel on Elding and Little Boy, but not on the girls.  Their hooves could use a bit of a trim too, but since they weren't too bad, I'll wait till it's a bit warmer.

Speaking of warmer, we're still waiting for spring to come, and it looks like we finally have a warmup coming.  It got down to 1°F last night, I sure hope that's the last really cold night for the rest of the winter.

I was looking at the sheep last week, hoping to perhaps see some sign of lambs.  I stared at Gracie's side, and it was moving - woohoo!     Then I looked at Little Boy... and his side was moving too.  I am fairly certain he is not pregnant     I am also fairly certain I have no idea what I'm looking for!

And today I got word from the mill that my wool (from last fall's shearing) is ready    I'll be getting between 5 and 6 pounds back, all cleaned and turned into roving.  I need to keep practicing my spinning so I can do a good job with my own wool.

Come on spring!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 6, 2014)

Rose and Gracie are both getting udders!!!  At least, I'm pretty sure they are.  They haven't started shedding yet, but I managed a quick feel on Gracie, and I'm pretty sure I see Rose's udder filling out, too.  Nothing on Brosa yet, but this is her first time, so I'm not expecting anything quite yet.

I need to get working on the milking stand!  And get to the hay feeder, too, so I can start feeding them some pellets.  We're finally getting some hints of spring here, the snow and ice are starting to melt and the daytime temps are going above freezing.  Come on spring!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 8, 2014)

I came home yesterday to a great big box sitting by the back door - my wool!!  It's so beautiful.  I'm taking it to someone today who can help me sort through it and maybe wind it into big balls - I can't quite figure out how they've got it arranged in the box, and I don't want to pull it apart the wrong way.  I can see that it's in layers, but it all seems to just blend together, so different from the ball of roving I've been learning to spin with.  But I'm so glad it's finally here!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 9, 2014)

That is sooooo cool!  I wish I had time for some fiber work.  I want to spin and weave and do more crocheting.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 9, 2014)

It's been exactly one year today since I first got my sheep  

I've learned a lot, and I've really enjoyed having them.  And it's been fun meeting all kinds of people along the way, from local spinners/weavers/knitters, to sheep people both locally and all over the state at the Ohio Sheep Day, and folks here who have been so helpful and shared advice and stories.  And I can't forget finding a farm in Michigan with nice Icelandics (polled!), and going there to get my ram.

I've gone through the roving I got back from the mill, and I'll be posting some figures on the thread I started when I got my sheep sheared last fall.  This link to that thread is here: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/naked-sheep-pictures.27004/


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 10, 2014)

jodief - thanks!  I wish I had more time for fiber stuff, too.  It's fun, but there is so much to do, especially with spring coming.

It was a wonderful spring day here today!  In the 50's, cloudy in the morning but then bright sunshine - it was great to see a lot of the snow melting!  Unfortunately that meant a lot of mud.  Oh well - I'm still happy to see spring starting to arrive.

I got the boards for my hay feeder cut to length, so tomorrow I hope to start putting it together.  Once it's finished and set up, I'll need to get to work on the milking stand!  I've been working on petting Gracie more, the more she is used to me, the easier it will be to train her to be milked.

I spent some time the other day trying to figure out what color lambs I might end up with - it's three weeks away from my first possible lambing date, so I've got to do something to keep from going nuts!  I had some articles on color inheritance in Icelandic sheep, and from my sheep's colors, and the lambs they had last year, I tried to figure out what genes they carried, or might.

Gracie's white pattern hides whatever colors she's carrying (black or moorit (brown)).  Rose is black, made into grey by the grey pattern gene, but there's a chance she could be carrying moorit.  Brosa is white, but I think she's white because of spotting, not white pattern.  I think her base color is black, but she may also carry moorit, too.  Spotting (white) is recessive, and the ram Elding is spotted, so Brosa's lamb might tell me if she's spotted or not.  Rose isn't spotted, but she carries one spotting gene, since Little Boy was spotted (so was his dad).  So - all I could really figure out was I might have black, brown, white or grey lambs, and there's a good chance the colored ones will have white markings, too!

I don't see any signs of mine starting to shed yet.  I didn't write down when they started to shed last year.  The ponies haven't started to shed yet either.  Come on spring!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 16, 2014)

Another week closer to lambing, and spring is trying to get here too!

I've been working on the hay feeder.  I'm using Premier1's single-sided design, and it's going well, even with just me putting it together.  No way can I move it myself though, so I've got a friend coming to help me move it into place, probably Tuesday.  It looks like it will work well, I'll get some pictures soon.

I'm trying not to obsessively check the girls each and every time I go out.  I've been reading the lambing threads on here, and I have to say I'm relieved to discover that I am not the only one who takes a lot of pictures of the hind end of expectant sheep!   Actually I haven't taken any yet this year, but I have looked at last year's to compare how they're looking now.  I have a feeling Rose and Gracie will lamb fairly close to the 'first possible due date' of April 1.  I'm not as sure about Brosa, since this is her first time.  I am glad Rose is pregnant, as she's the one who didn't pass her placenta last year, and had antibiotics for that.  I hope she passes it this year.

The forecast is for sun the next two days, and daytime temperatures above freezing, so that should melt most or all of the rest of the snow on the ground.  The sheep and ponies will be happy to see the grass and weeds start growing, I am sure.  Come on spring!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, I did get a picture the other day!  They aren't showing any signs of shedding yet.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 18, 2014)

I got the hay feeder set up today!!    A friend came and helped me move it into place and finish it up.  I filled it with hay, but the sheep were of course very suspicious of this Great Big New Thing.  I poured some pellets/corn into the trough part.  Gracie - my most food motivated sheep - was the first to approach and start eating.  Then Elding came up and ate - pressing close to Gracie for security.  Then Rose, then Little Boy.  Brosa hung back, still not quite sure, so I took some pellets and hand-fed her closer and closer to the feeder, till she finally ate a little out of it.

I stayed and watched for awhile as they figured out how to eat the hay out of it.  They'd take little nibbles, still not quite sure about the new feeder.  As they ate, the newness started to wear off, and by the time I left, they were all happily eating from the wall-o-hay.  The 8' width of the feeder gives the five of them plenty of room.  By the time we finished, it was too dark for pictures, so I'll get some tomorrow.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's the new feeder!





It didn't take long for them to get used to it.  There's plenty of room to put grain or pellets in the 'trough' below the hay, and it also holds the hay they pull through but don't eat, keeping it clean so I can take it out and feed it to the ponies - they won't eat all the stemmy bits, but they'll eat most of it.  Next winter there should be a lot less wasted hay!  You can see all the hay all over the floor, that they pulled and pawed out of their old feeder.  It's at least 5 or 6 inches thick, packed down from being walked/peed/pooped on.

Rose and Gracie are definitely getting wide - we're hopefully about two weeks or so away from lambing.  Brosa (center) may or may not be pregnant, I haven't seen enough definite udder development on her yet.  Fingers still crossed though!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 26, 2014)

I am really liking this hay feeder!  It used to be, when I brought the sheep hay, they'd crowd around me and grab hay out of the haybag as I came in the gate and walked to the barn, and they'd crowd around the feeder as I filled it, eating the 'fresh' hay.  Even when I brought more hay per feeding, it was the same.  Now, I'm thinking that more hay just meant more got wasted, pawed out of the old feeder and spread around the floor.

Now, when I bring hay, they'll meet me at the gate and take a few nibbles out of the bag, but they don't act like they're starving.  I'm still taking out the stemmier stuff that they don't eat, but it's much less than what I was taking out before (and if I can get some nice soft second cut hay next year, it should be nearly none).  A full feeder is more than enough to last till the next feeding, so there's hay in front of them all the time - but even at that, I'm not going through hay any faster than I was before, and I actually think a bale is lasting me a little longer now.

I altered the dimensions a little from the Premier1 plans, which made a steeper angle for the wire panel.  This was partly to make the feeder hold more, partly to fit a taller locally purchased panel instead of theirs, and partly for less likelyhood of hay getting in their wool.  It seems to be working out well, they don't look to be getting a lot of extra hay on their heads and necks.  UNLESS I fill the hay feeder while they're eating grain out of the trough    I only made that mistake once!

I'm not quite on lamb watch yet, but I may be only a week away from lambs now!  With a half inch of snow today, and a low of 12 tonight, I'm glad there's still some time yet.  Maybe spring will come... or at least some slightly warmer temperatures.  I'm still not certain if Brosa is pregnant.  The other two look like they should lamb in early April, time will tell how close my guess is.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 26, 2014)

Not sure if I want a pessimist or an enabler... I'm looking at taking in another rescue mini horse.  Her ad said she bit, but when I talked to the lady, she said she put a saddle and her daughter on her, and the mini reared up, struck out and bit.  Luckily the kid stayed on and mom got her off.  They'd gotten her free a few weeks ago, supposedly knew how to lunge and possibly being trained to drive.  Previous to that she was a backyard pet.

I went to see her today, she's about 36-37 inches, decent conformation and appears in good health.  Got a little fidgety as I held her, but not bad.  Didn't seem to have any sensitive spots along her spine or around her barrel.  About 4 years old.  Handled her front feet, walked behind her.  A bit head shy but not bad.  They said she sometimes got 'stubborn'.  I said I need a few days to set up a separate pasture for her, I can get her Friday or Saturday.

I don't *need* another horse, but just like Prince, this is the kind of horse I want to work with.  Rearing, striking and biting are a bit more serious than Prince's behavior problems, but I'll go slow and figure out what works for her.  They don't want her to end up at an auction - she would probably sell, but they're worried she'd go somewhere with kids and hurt one of them.

So, this is a good idea, right??


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm waiting to see how many people try to talk you out of it.  NOT!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 28, 2014)

Go for it!  You came to the wrong place to be talked out of a critter.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, I got the little girl this evening.  She's actually done fairly well so far, took under 10 minutes to get her into my trailer (I don't rush, I'd rather they load calmly).  She's touched the electric fence a few times, so I think she's learned what it is (one previous place supposedly had electric too).  She's met my other ponies, as close as an electic fence lets them get.  She let me walk up to her in her paddock and take ahold of her halter, and I led her over to where I put her hay.  She's certainly pretty, and has a lovely trot.  I believe she's silver bay.






I'd like to rename her, what they were using didn't quite fit her.  Any suggestions?


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 30, 2014)

No name yet, but her nickname for now is Little Miss Attitude! LOL

I let her settle in Saturday, with the rain and then snow I wasn't doing anything with her anyway.  I kept an eye on her, and mine tended to hang around her paddock and kept her company.

This morning I brought her hay, and went in the paddock with her.  She started throwing a hissyfit - maybe a little food guarding of the hay, maybe upset that mine were over eating their hay instead of next to her.  She turned and kicked at me, but I was out of range.  I should have left and got a leadrope right then, but I tried to calm her... she started to settle, then turned and ran, kicking out again and got me (luckily only lightly).  I picked up her hay and took it out, fed the sheep, got a leadrope and her hay again, and headed back to her paddock. Time for her first lesson.

She was easy to catch and put the rope on her, and I put her hay down. She was fairly ok with eating her hay with me beside her, but fidgeted some as I petted and talked to her.  She did finally try to kick again, but with the rope on her I could stay close and she couldn't kick me.  She did calm down fairly easily, which was good.  I touched her withers, neck, back, sides, shoulders, hindquarters, on both sides, gradually.  If she made any aggressive or resistant moves, I'd walk her in a circle away from her hay, come back, and wait till her ears weren't pinned back, then let her eat again.

When she was doing well with all that, I started teaching her the cue to move her hindquarters over (pressure on a spot on her flank).  She definitely did not like that!  I stayed with her (and out of range), correcting when she misbehaved, stopping the cue and praising when she moved correctly, switching sides often. She actually seemed to pick it up fairly fast, but her attitude change is coming along more slowly.  She's been here less than two days though, and at her previous home only two weeks, so she's been through a lot of changes lately.  That doesn't give her a pass for bad behavior, but it means I want to keep working slowly with her, as she settles in and we build some trust in each other.

No lambs yet, and I'm not even sure if Gracie or Rose has 'dropped' - sometimes Rose looks like she has, sometimes she doesn't.  The snow from last night is melting, and we're in for warmer temperatures this week, so at least it looks like they won't be lambing in the snow.  Come on spring!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 30, 2014)

sounds like a good lesson for miss attitude! and yes I agree she is a silver bay.  cute


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, pretty is as pretty does - this little girl sure needs work!

I worked with little miss attitude again Monday evening.  I led her around her paddock, she did fine, then again I asked her to move her hindquarters over.  She wanted none of that!  She kicked, she reared, she tried to bite.  Even as a mini she could seriously hurt someone, so I concentrated on staying safe and not giving in to her antics.  She was worse on the right (offside) than on the left.  So I spent more time on that side, and also leading her from that side.  She improved and simmered down after awhile, and I ended on a good note.  Then I tied her and brushed her, and she let me pick up all four feet without trouble.

Awhile later I brought her hay, and stood on the other side of the fence as she made mean faces at me while she ate.  She certainly doesn't hide her feelings!  She sometimes lowers her head and shakes it - like a horse sometimes does when they're ticked off - but when I have the vet out I'll also have him check her ears and her teeth, to make sure there's not something physical going on there.

No lambs yet.  Today is a wonderful day - sunny, mild, light breeze - perfect to lamb - so of course they won't have them today!! LOL


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 2, 2014)

I was just out for another training lesson with the little mare.  Definite improvement!  She's still swishing her tail and laying her ears back, but this time there was no kicking or rearing.  She does tend to get into my space with her head and nose, which I'm concerned about because it could easily give her an opportunity to nip, so every time she does that I take her head back out of my space.

She chewed a few times, and yawned a few times, too.  She had done those on Monday, also.  The chewing is a submission/learning kind of thing, especially in the beginning.  I think the yawning is a sign of stress or stress relief.  I kept the lesson short, working both sides and also walking her around, and plenty of praise and petting when she did well.

She still has a long way to go, but it's encouraging to start seeing improvement!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 4, 2014)

It rained all day yesterday, and more today.  I'm tired of the April showers, and ready for the April flowers!

Still waiting on lambs.  Rose is getting wider, and she may have 'dropped' - it's hard to tell with all her wool.  She's definitely waddling when she walks     I'm sure Rose and Gracie are tired of me lifting up their tails to look, so I can compare them to pictures from last year, and pictures folks have posted on here.  They were getting better about letting me touch their udders, but now they've gotten worse again.  I need to design sides for that milking stand, and finish building it.

Brosa *may* be developing an udder - just enough that I might not be imagining it      If she's bred, I hope it wasn't a mistake. She had bottlejaw last summer, and while she recovered well and nearly caught up to the other lamb, she still looks small.  I'm just not set up to separate into two groups of sheep, especially through winter.

With all the rain, I haven't worked with the mini mare much.  She whinnied to me when I brought her hay this morning (or maybe she whinnied to the hay LOL), but she's got some food aggression issues for us to work on, too.

Here's a picture of Gracie from a few days ago.  She doesn't look as round from this angle, but I was trying for a side shot to see if that would help me tell if she's dropped.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 5, 2014)

Graphic pic warning - I was out with the sheep this afternoon and Gracie had some thick mucous at her vulva - the lower stringy part was orangey and had dried onto a piece of hay, so after I took pictures I pulled at the piece of hay and the whole bit of mucous came out - it was maybe a heaping teaspoon size glob.  Is she starting to lose her mucous plug?  How close might she be to lambing?  I stayed out for awhile but all she wanted to do was eat.

Edited to add:  I went out about an hour later, and there was another glob of white/cream colored mucous starting to come out.  She doesn't seem concerned (this will be her second lambing).  I wish I knew if it's a matter of hours, days, or another week or two!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 7, 2014)

Still no lambs yet.  If Gracie did pass the mucous plug, most websites say she should lamb within 12 to 24 hours.  However, I've also seen posts from people who say their sheep/goat passed theirs a week or two before giving birth.  I think she's just trying to drive me nuts!  She came up to me this evening and let me scratch her head, neck, chest and under her belly, and seemed to really enjoy it.  She hasn't let me scratch her like that for a long time, maybe that's another sign?  Or she just wants me to think so! LOL

I worked with the little mare a few times this past weekend.  Some of her bad behaviors came back - the rearing, trying to bite.  She also tried crowding into me with her shoulder.  She wanted things her way, and I'm expecting her progress to be a bit of a rollercoaster as she figures out that won't work for her anymore.  I took her out of her paddock for the first time, and led her around part of the pasture - other than being unsure, she didn't do too badly.  With her history, as I was taking her out of her paddock, I could almost imagine her thinking, "Oh no, where am I going now??".  Don't worry little girl, you're not going anywhere


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 8, 2014)

Finally the first lamb of the year!!!  

I got home from work and I only saw 4 sheep standing in the pasture, so I changed real quick and headed out - Rose was in the barn with a lamb that was still wet, and already trying to stand, so I'm guessing I only missed the birth by 20 minutes or so.  It's a ewe lamb, a single.  With the way she was waddling, I was really hoping for two, but as long as it's a good healthy lamb, and they are both ok, I'm happy     I hope the other two lambings go as well - I'm guessing Gracie has a week or less, and Brosa not as far along, not sure on her.

Rose didn't pass her placenta last year, had a course of antibiotics, and no one could tell me if she might have difficulty getting pregnant or delivering this year, so I'm very glad she passed the placenta with no problems this time.

Here is Rose and her lamb:


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 8, 2014)

Awww so jelous waiting for our only ewe mammy to lamb


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats! 
SUCH A CUTE LITTLE LADY
I absolutely LOVE panda markings on sheep 
So happy for you right now!!! 

Do you have a picture of Brosa?
As in udder development and how wide she is?


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 9, 2014)

Parsnip said:


> Congrats!
> SUCH A CUTE LITTLE LADY
> I absolutely LOVE panda markings on sheep
> So happy for you right now!!!
> ...



Thanks Parsnip!  She looks a lot like the lamb Rose had last year, and they had two totally different dads.  I cannot keep her, so I won't name her, so she's number 3 lol.  She is doing well.

I got some pictures of Brosa this evening - good thing for digital cameras, there were a lot of bad shots before I got a good one of her udder!  I also got one of her beside her mom Gracie.  Gracie is a year older, and I believe closer to lambing.  It was dark so it was hard to get a good pic.  Hope they help.

Brosa's udder - only slightly filled out so far:



 

Gracie (left) and Brosa:


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 9, 2014)

Mammys udder dropped halfway down her leg​


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 9, 2014)

luvmypets - I hope Mammy lambs soon!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 10, 2014)

Me too lol


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures!
I'm not sure Diana's udder is quite that developed! Haha, she might not even be pregnant 

But thanks! The pictures do help lol


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 10, 2014)

Still waiting...  Rose's lamb is doing well, they are out with Gracie and Brosa, and I put Elding (ram) and Little Boy (wether) in an adjacent small pasture - I had hoped to keep everyone together, but Elding butted the lamb and I couldn't risk it.  Little Boy, especially, is not happy - he is Rose's lamb from last year, and he's such a mama's boy! lol

If I'm feeling the ligaments right, Gracie's are almost totally relaxed.  And it's hard to tell with her wool, but I think she's dropped.  And this evening, she had passed another glob of mucous.  She's still got a great appetite, although from what I've read, not all sheep have a decreased appetite when they're close to giving birth, even though 'they' say it's a sign.

I'm thinking I'll be out once or twice tonight just to check...


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha, both my ewes who lambed had a hearty appetite before and during labor.
With Wendy, she was eating grain between pushes which I didn't understand but whatever made her feel better I guess???
And then with her daughter, MaryEllen, MaryEllen started pushing around 2pm and lambed around 5pm
She took her time and that's okay, she was making steady progress.
BUT I got confused because around 3:30pm she began to eat some orchard hay, and then around 4pm she started ruminating. LOL then as it was close to 5pm, she started REALLY pushing and out came the lambies!!!
I've decided that I will maybe cut the whole "not eating before labor" thing with that mother/daughter duo.

It was surprise to me when both my ewes lambed. 
They didn't really show any classic signs except for arching their backs, which they do anyways whenever they get up from laying down :/
Actually MaryEllen was a bit easier to figure out. She was groaning and I felt so awful for the first time mommy!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2014)

Went out to the barn a few times last night to check Gracie - no lamb.
Got up an hour early to check - no lamb.
Used my lunch hour to come home and check - no lamb.
Came right home after work - no lamb.

Ya know, this is why I thought about starting a lambing thread, then decided not to - it would be pretty boring!  

I don't have much to do this weekend (well, Equine Affaire is on, but it looks like I won't be going), so I'll be on sheep watch.  If the mud dries up enough, I have plenty of outside work to do, so at least I can get that done as I keep an eye on things.


----------



## hilarie (Apr 11, 2014)

So enjoyed your blog – I'm late to it as I work another job (as do other people on this list). My contributions tend to be in spurts. There are a lot of parallels between your Farmlife and mine; working out a lot of this as I go, and making changes according to the consequences of my mistakes  my livestock of choice is goats and chickens, but anyone can relate to the down fence, especially in a summer thunderstorm when I'm supposed to be at the farmers market in half an hour. Re: the feeder question – I have probably the most unorthodox feeder and for me the most effective and satisfying. I was exasperated at the amount of hay that winds up on the floor of the goat shelters. I'm lucky enough to have a metal scrapyard in my town which allows the general public to browse around in it as long as they aren't stupid and get in the way of the big machines. I have scored two large metal dog crates which I put in the goat pens elevated on two by fours, and they are the best hay feeders. The goats can pull small amounts of hay out without dumping most of it on the ground and ruining it. I did have to take a wire cutter to some of the segments to make a 4 x 4 opening on three sides, but it was easy. Presto: for $5 I had a goat feeder which has lasted about two years. One of them is pretty shot and needs replacement, but the other is doing great, and it's easy to fill through the door the dog usually enters through.


----------



## hilarie (Apr 11, 2014)

Parsnip – I have a goat who eats through her entire labor. Violet couldn't get enough hay last year when she birthed.  She's the low goat on the totem pole, so maybe she decided food availability trumped everything else.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2014)

hilarie - that's a clever idea for a hay feeder!  And thanks for your kind comments


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 12, 2014)

hilarie said:


> Parsnip – I have a goat who eats through her entire labor. Violet couldn't get enough hay last year when she birthed.  She's the low goat on the totem pole, so maybe she decided food availability trumped everything else.



Haha!
Both my mother/daughter duo that lambed are the top ewes in the flock.
Their word is LAW I guess lol.
Grain is obviously one of the most important things in their lives!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 12, 2014)

Still waiting.  Gracie's tail ligaments are even more relaxed now, and she passed a little more mucous this evening.  Last night i dreamed she gave birth, ignored the babies, and the second one was born still in the sack but it was alive and I had to save it.  And it was brown...

Brosa isn't quite as close yet.  Her udder is still developing slowly, her tail ligaments aren't very relaxed yet either.

The little mini mare had an incident Friday - I came home from work and some of the fencing was all wonky.  It appears she got tangled in the electric rope - my guess is she laid down and rolled too close to it, and rolled into it.  Two t-posts were leaning from being pulled on, and one plastic step-in post was entirely pulled out.  Poor little mare... she was favoring one back leg, but still able to put full weight on it.  The other back leg might have been a little sore, too.  She let me pick up her right hind and I got a good look and didn't see any abrasions or anything, but then she got ticked at me and took off, aiming a kick at me with both hind legs (I should have had a lead rope on her).  She was a bit... subdued the rest of the day, and she and Prince spent a long time together at the gate to her paddock, it was so cute, like he was consoling her.  She is doing fine today.

I went and checked out someone's hay and will be getting 60 bales tomorrow, hopefully more than enough to get me through till this years hay starts getting harvested.  I don't have storage space for enough hay for a full year, and with adding another mini, that's become more of a concern.  I may try to find someone who will let me buy an extra 100 bales in the fall, and let me wait to pick it up till I have room.

I'll probably head out to check on Gracie once or twice tonight - hope she has her lamb soon!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 12, 2014)

We all hope everyone lambs soon lol. Mammy is seriously as wide as a bus. Everyday she drops more and her belly pushes out.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 13, 2014)

I think Gracie's labor has started


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 13, 2014)

Twins!  Black and white, and solid black, both boys it looks like. Normal births, first one up and nursing fast, second one up fast but took forever to figure out where/how to nurse - but once he did, he didn't want to stop! lol
Still waiting on Gracie to pass the placenta. She's penned in the barn run-in because Rose really wants those lambs!
Pictures soon...


----------



## hilarie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## luvmypets (Apr 13, 2014)

AWW! I want mammy to lamb so bad, we know theyre are at least twins crossing our fingers for more.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats Norse!!!!  Luvmypets...I know you want your lambies to arrive soon...feel for you!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 13, 2014)

Ik theyre will be a new holiday when these lambs are born.....speaking of lambs we need lots pics


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 13, 2014)

It's been a long day.  I woke up about 4:30 am and decided to go out and check the sheep.  Gracie seemed restless, and was holding her tail just a little out, which isn't typical, so I stayed for awhile, and she got more restless, and by 5:30 I was sure she was going to be lambing soon - well, sometime that morning.  She had her first lamb just after 7am, and the second just before 7:30 am.  Nice, normal, easy deliveries, I was so glad for that.  I did worry though, when she passed one 'bubble' and then a second one appeared before she'd had a lamb - so I wondered if two were going to try and come out at the same time... but they didn't, the first one soon appeared, two hooves and a nose.  Then I swear there were two more bubbles before the second one was born, and I wondered how many she had!  But just the two.  I think the second one surprised her too, but she's being a very good mother (this is her second lambing).  They are so little and so absolutely darn cute  

OK, so here's some pictures.  The dark lamb is hard to get a good picture of, but here's the three of them together:






I like this one, both lambs are in the picture but the dark one doesn't show up very well:





And Rose, who had her lamb last Tuesday, was very interested in Gracie's lambs.  As soon as she heard them call, she was right there, wanting them.  She has a very strong mothering instinct.  Every time they called, she called back.  So Gracie and her lambs are penned in the barn run-in area until they stick with Gracie, and don't get confused on which mom to run to!  Here is Rose, doing her best to get to those babies:


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 13, 2014)

Those are the cutest things EVER!!   The one with the black spot on his eye is just adorable!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 13, 2014)

So cute that is very interesting fleece reminds me of a collie with shaggy fur


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 16, 2014)

The lambs are all doing well.  I put the ewes and lambs together on Monday evening, and they knew who they all belonged to by then.  Rose's lamb is huge compared to the twins - she's a single and five days older, and she is growing fast!  I haven't had any luck taking a picture of all the lambs together for comparison yet - they move so quickly.  They are starting to play together, and it's such fun watching them race around.

I'm starting to think the little solid ram is not black, but dark brown.  And I'm having suspicions about his brother, too - he may actually be brown and white.  Their 'black' just doesn't look like the black of the ewe lamb.  And in the sun there's a brownish tinge to it, and they're not old enough for it to be sunbleached yet.  If they are brown, that means Gracie carries brown, which means Brosa may also carry brown.

Brosa still hasn't lambed yet.  Her tail ligaments are pretty relaxed, I can get my fingers all the way around her first tailbone.  But she doesn't have much of an udder, and she doesn't seem very loose behind yet.  I'm thinking sometime between tonight, and two weeks...


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 16, 2014)

What color are their eye rims? They'll be pinkish brown if your lambs are moorit (the twins look moorit) or black if the lamb is black (like the single).


----------



## greenmulberry (Apr 17, 2014)

Icelandic lambs are THE cutest!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 20, 2014)

purplequeenvt said:


> What color are their eye rims? They'll be pinkish brown if your lambs are moorit (the twins look moorit) or black if the lamb is black (like the single).



purplequeenvt, you are good - wow, how do you see that???  Especially in pictures of them under a day old!  It wasn't till a few days later, seeing them in the sun, that I started wondering about the one with less white.  And the one with more white - to me, he still looks black on his body, but in the sunlight I can see a brownish cast to the dark on his head.  The pinkish brown eye rims are easy to see on one, not as easy on the other.  I want to continue breeding the natural colors, so I'll have plenty of chances to get a good eye for colors like you have.

I'm still waiting on Brosa to lamb.  I'm trying to keep track of three signs: her udder, tail ligaments, and vulva.  Her tail ligaments are as completely relaxed as I think they can be, as of last night.  Her udder is finally starting to fill and get round, but it's still small - like maybe softball sized.  It doesn't feel 'tight' or hot yet.  Her vulva is swelling some and getting poofy, but not as poofy yet as her mom's was last year (when she was a first-timer).  I'm not sure which of those signs to put the most stock in, and it's probably different for each ewe.  But I hope to learn what the signs are for mine.

The three lambs are doing well - the little ewe lamb is built like a tank, and growing fast.  I've already seen her down on her knees to nurse.  The twins are more leggy, but they're nursing well and growing too, and it's fun to see all three run around together and then nap in a little group.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2014)

Pqvt is good cause she has lots of expirience. Hehe do all the research you can and anything is possible. I never knew much about poultry but now i have 24 chickens, and thirteen ducks and im hatching. Hehe i just had to say something the moment was to right


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 23, 2014)

Over the weekend, Little Boy (the wether) got out of the pasture he shares with the ram, and into the adjacent pasture with the ewes - twice.  I got him back in his pasture each time.  He's very much a mama's boy, and I'm sure he wanted back with his mom, Rose.  For several days everything was fine again.

Today, I get home from work and there's a sheep outside the fence (luckily it's a bit away from the road).  It was Little Boy.  Things are growing in his pasture, and they get hay twice a day, but the grass growing on the other side must have tempted him too much....  I got some grain and got him to follow me back in.  It appears he's jumping between the strands of electric rope.  I have them a foot apart at most, and some are even closer together (5 strands total).  I can't afford solid fence, and I've been working on re-spacing the electric but that's taking some time.

I'm thinking about putting him in with the ewes.  I think Elding (the ram) will be fine by himself in the adjacent pasture, and since the ewes have the run-in shed with the hay feeder, Little Boy will have unlimited hay, and his mother there, which should make it less likely for him to want to get out.  He gets along fine with the little lambs (who have been routinely 'escaping' into the boy's pasture through the gate that they fit through, like delinquent school kids thinking they're so bad....).

Brosa still hasn't lambed yet.  Her tail ligaments feel completely loose.  Her udder is still small, but firmer than it had been.  Not real tight, though.  Her vulva is swelling, and I think she's passed a few bits of mucous in the last day or two.  I'm hoping she's within a week, at most.  She's waddling a little as she walks now, but her appetite is still as strong as ever - so I don't think I can use 'decreased appetite' as a sign for mine!

I've worked a few times with the little (still un-named) mare.  She still has aggression issues.  She's not kicking or rearing as much, but if she's ticked off she's quick to come at me biting.  She is one angry little mare, and I sure hope I can get through to her.  Prince (my first mini rehab) taught me a lot, but she's going to teach me a lot more.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 23, 2014)

Brosa was definitely passing some mucous when I fed this evening!!  I checked back, and her mom passed mucous several times in the 8 days before lambing (that I saw).  But her mom's ligaments weren't totally relaxed till 3 days before lambing, and Brosa's have been loose for a few days now.  So still we wait....


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 24, 2014)

Little Boy got out of the fence again, so he's now in with the ewes and lambs.  This is making it a little easier to live with my decision to send him to the processor this fall - I don't need a sheep that's going to be a constant challenge to keep fenced in.  Elding seems to be content to stay in his pasture by himself (it helps that Icelandics are seasonal breeders, and the girls shouldn't be going into season till September or October).

Brosa still hasn't lambed.  Her udder is still small.  I'm now trying to keep track of how it feels - cool, warm, hot, not as full, full, tight...  this evening it's warm and full; if I remember right, this morning it felt full but not as warm.  I haven't seen her pass any more mucous lately, but her tail ligaments are still completely loose.  I'm also watching for changes in her behavior - since she's the most friendly sheep I have, I'm hoping I'll be able to pick up on anything different.

The three lambs are growing, and such fun to watch.  They pal around together, exploring things, playing chase and run-as-fast-as-you-can.  Last year, Rose hardly ever let Little Boy out of her sight (he was her first lamb).  She's still a very good mom, but she's more relaxed about letting her lamb run around and play.  She's got plenty of milk, but I don't know if I'll be able to milk her - she's the most skittish of my ewes.

Gracie is doing well with the twins, and I've been working on touching her udder when I feed them pellets morning and evening.  She's not thrilled, but she's getting better, so I may be able to milk her.  The twins will be 2 weeks old on Sunday, so I may try a little milking then.

I don't think Brosa will be a problem to milk - I can handle her anywhere.  She just needs to hurry up and lamb!!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 24, 2014)

Your Brosa sounds like two of my girls.. have been watching them get bigger and bigger and to that "any" day  period of for 2 weeks.  for some lambies for you soon.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 28, 2014)

Still waiting on Brosa to lamb... her udder is firming up, her teats are filling out, and there's some heat to her udder now.  Her vulva is swelling, and sometimes it's a bit redder than the rest of her hind end.  I don't check her ligaments anymore since they're as totally relaxed as I think they can get.  She is always happy to see me, and continues to have a good appetite.  I've seen bits of mucous that she's passed several times now.  And the waiting continues...

I worked on some fence over the weekend.  I dug holes and set two wood corner posts, so I can enlarge the paddock the little mare is in.  Prince, my other mini, came and helped (translation: nosed around in all my supplies and dumped the bucket of water ).  We're getting rain all this week, so I'm glad I got the posts in before it started. Next is getting the insulators on and the fencing restrung, and then I can start clearing the fenceline for the next section - another big area for the sheep!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 30, 2014)

Still waiting for Brosa to lamb... when I checked her last night, she seemed restless, and went outside the run-in area a couple of times, not really stretching her back legs, but shifting her weight side to side on them.  I was hopeful, but it was a false alarm.

Little Boy hasn't gotten out of the pasture since I put him in with the ewes, and Elding is doing fine by himself in the adjoining pasture.  Once Brosa lambs, and the little ones grow a bit, I am considering putting Elding back in with everyone, at least for a few months.  It would make things easier.  He's been alright with the lambs so far... they get into his pasture daily.

I'm glad I got those two wood posts set last weekend - but there's been too much rain to do anything else since then.  I am thankful we don't have the severe weather they're having in some parts of the country though, and my thoughts are with those living in the paths of those terrible storms.

When I checked the sheep earlier today, they were all in the run-in area because of the rain.  The lambs were bored and tired of being cooped up, so of course they were making pests of themselves - one was nibbling on Brosa's ears and horns, then on Gracie's ears; Brosa put up with it till one of them tried to stand on her.  I got the camera out when Gracie's twins were climbing on her.  They are growing well!


----------



## luvmypets (May 1, 2014)

If you didnt live so far from me i would purchase that little black and white lamb.. An ewe right Lily jumps on mammy all the time too.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 1, 2014)

@luvmypets - thanks, I love the markings on that one too - but both of Gracie's twins are boys, and that one's going to be brown (moorit) and white - I can see the brown on his head now, but his body color still looks black unless he's in direct sunlight (which has been in short supply here in Ohio lately   ).  Rose's lamb is a girl, and she's got the same dark eye rings, but her body is white - and she's getting to be quite a little chunky-butt!

Still waiting on Brosa.  Her udder temperature varies, sometimes it's cool, sometimes it's warm, sometimes it's between warm and hot (just feeling it, not taking an actual temperature).  I'm thinking the others had quite hot udders before they lambed.  Maybe a clue?  Or just another thing to obsess over!


----------



## luvmypets (May 1, 2014)

I have an emergency. Mammy has udder issues. Her udder is firm in the middle and soft on the sides. We tried milking her for lily but she just spooked . Her udder is huge but nothing comes out. When lily tries to nurse mammy moves to the side. We have colostrum supplement but no bottle What can we do.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 1, 2014)

luvmypets - so sorry about Mammy's udder issue - I hope someone answers in your other thread, I haven't had something like that happen so I don't know either.  Best thoughts for her and the lamb...


----------



## luvmypets (May 1, 2014)

thanks we think its like over full r her teats are sore.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 1, 2014)

luvmypets you may want to start a new thread with your situation, more people will be likely to see it and help, I think it would fit in the 'emergencies, injuries and cures' section...


----------



## norseofcourse (May 6, 2014)

Still waiting on Brosa to lamb.  I'm figuring she didn't come into heat when I first put the ram in, till she was darn good and ready!  lol.  She's doing fine, eating well, not getting too fat, and still liking me despite the fact that every time I see her I lift up her tail and take a look at her hind end.  She also *loves* back massages  

I got some fencework done and enlarged the paddock the mini mare is in, and she is quite happy about that.  Next, I've been working on clearing brush so I can fence in a larger area for the sheep.  I'm more than halfway done, but there's some big areas of multiflora rose to clear yet.  Some of the brush I'm cutting down and taking to the sheep so they can eat the leaves off it, they love that!  There's old downed branches hidden in the grass and vines on the ground, and lots of poison ivy too, so some of it's slow going.  I hope to get it done soon though - the sheep need more pasture, and that area hasn't been grazed yet, so they'll be able to help me clear it all out and get a bunch of food at the same time  

I started a bunch of tomato seeds awhile back, mostly heirlooms.  This weather hasn't been great for seedlings.  Some of them are doing well, others are lagging behind.  I hope this is a good year for tomatoes.  My asparagus is coming up, and I've picked some spears and eaten them raw, yum!  The bed's not big enough yet to get much.  The rhubarb on the other hand is doing great!  I may even pick some soon, and I hope to freeze some this year, and maybe try making some jam.  My strawberry plant made it through the winter, and there's a bunch of runners, so maybe I'll get some berries this year, too.

I am very glad that spring is here and things are growing, and the weather is warming up, but it also means my to-do list is getting longer and longer...


----------



## Parsnip (May 6, 2014)

Still waiting on Diana over here too!! 

-You've been a busy bee! I'd work more outside but the pollen over here is KILLING me 
The Dogwood trees are starting to bloom here an oh man... they're fun and pretty but DANG

RAW ASPARAGUS SPEARS ARE THE BEST.
Especially homegrown asparagus spears because they are just so much better
(I envy you right now) heehee


----------



## Parsnip (May 13, 2014)

Could you post a picture of Brosa?
I know I've asked this before but I really want to compare her to Diana.


(UNLESS BROSA HAS LAMBED ALREADY?)


----------



## bonbean01 (May 13, 2014)

Parsnip...pollen kills me too...we're getting to the end of it...hoping yours does soon too!!!

Watching and waiting for Brosa and Diana!


----------



## norseofcourse (May 15, 2014)

I am still waiting!!

We've had some bad storms here lately, so I haven't been on the computer much.  Luckily our power hasn't gone out, although the lights flickered during one storm.  It's made things a muddy mess, and I've not been able to get much clearing done for the new fencelines I need to put in.  And the poison ivy is starting to grow...

@Parsnip - I got some pictures of Brosa earlier this evening. She looks more pregnant lying down than she does standing up.



 


 
And, of course, the all important hind end shot! LOL


 

I've been looking back through all my other pictures, and was beginning to think that for mine, the most telling sign seemed to be a 'looseness' of the lips of the vulva, which Brosa isn't showing in the above picture yet.  *However*, while Brosa had a good appetite at this evening's feeding, she also began to pass a bit of yellowish mucous again, which she hasn't done for awhile - and she was holding her tail out, which isn't typical for her.  And she walked out of the barn after she ate, stood for a minute or two, then went back in.  Normally, she starts right in on eating hay after they've polished off their pellets and corn.  Now, she may not be as hungry because I let them into Elding's pasture this evening and they've been munching away in there - but with the other signs, it's got my radar up.  I'll be going out to check on her in just a bit.


----------



## Parsnip (May 16, 2014)

Look at that face 
She's adorable!

Looks like a beach ball when she's laying down lol
(maybe twins?)

Diana's lady parts aren't quite as puffy, but are a bit darker in color.
Her bits are loose as can be honestly, when she lays down everything hangs open :/

Keep us updated on Brosa!
I'm so excited!!


----------



## norseofcourse (May 17, 2014)

@Parsnip - thanks   Brosa's my little girl... I made a lot more of a pet out of her than you're supposed to, but I figured it will help make it easier to milk her, since she's ok with me handling her all over.

Thursday night turned out to be a false alarm - Brosa passed some mucous twice, kept lifting up her tail and seemed to be having little contractions (I resisted the urge to time them, lol), walked out of the barn away from everyone for a couple minutes before walking back in, and even pawed the ground a little bit.  I set the alarm and checked on her every couple of hours... and the only thing that happened was I didn't get much sleep.

Twins would be so cute, but Brosa's a first-timer, so I'll be quite happy with just one, especially since I want to do some milking.

This weather continues to be crazy.  By this time last year Gracie had completely shedded out, and this year she's barely started.  None of them have really shed out much yet, the furthest along is Elding, and he's only been losing his undercoat so far.  But maybe they know something, because tonight and tomorrow night it's supposed to get down to 34, with frost warnings!


----------



## bonbean01 (May 17, 2014)

Brosa should be not too long off before she lambs...and Norse...no such thing as making any of our critters too much of pets!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (May 19, 2014)

Well, it's kinda boring, just posting (yet again) that Brosa still hasn't lambed, so, let's see what else is going on...

I've picked a little more asparagus, but I didn't pick rhubarb yet.  With all the recent rain, the grass is growing fast, so I've been busy trying to keep up with mowing.  I've made some headway clearing for the next fenceline, but there's still a fair bit more to do.

I'm hoping to start sending tomato seedlings to their new homes this week.  I get a bunch of heirloom seeds, and I sell enough to pay for the seeds and supplies, so it works out nicely.  Maybe someday I'll have the time to do it on a larger scale.  This year I took pre-orders, so I won't have as many plants left over as I did last year.

The lambs have been 'escaping' into the pony's pasture (to the consternation of their moms), and Prince seemed to be doing ok with them (he has tended to chase the sheep...), so I let all the sheep into the pony's pasture this evening.  I kept a close eye, and there weren't any major problems, so this may work out well.  The sheep tend to eat a lot of stuff the ponies don't, and they also love it when I bend down saplings so they can eat the leaves (apple/crabapple is a particular favorite).  And - I saw Elding eat some garlic mustard!!  That would be great if he has a taste for it, it's so invasive and so far I haven't had any critter that eats it.

The Great Lakes Fiber Festival is coming up this weekend in Wooster, Ohio.  It's not nearly as large as the Maryland show, but it's a decent size and a very nice show.  And - crossing fingers - the weather looks good for it!


----------



## jodief100 (May 20, 2014)

You should come down to Pendleton County for the Wool Fest.   I hope Elding clears out the nasty mustard.  We have the same trouble with mint, nothing will eat it and it is so invasive.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 20, 2014)

I keep checking by looking for some baby pics..... 

I have some mint that my youngster chickens seem to think is just the next best thing...DH is worried that it might not survive even though we have always thought it to be a "forever" sort of plant..... Got chickens???  I don't have mustard types of plants so I can't help you there, but our muscovy ducklings also seem to like all sorts of green things ....and so do geese....


----------



## norseofcourse (May 25, 2014)

I keep waiting, hoping I can update this journal with news that Brosa has lambed, and new lamb pictures - but noooooooooooo, Brosa seems determined to make me wait as long as possible for her first lamb!  I know she will have it when she is ready.  At least (I tell myself) I am getting lots of practice in looking for signs that a sheep may be getting closer to lambing.

I've been letting the sheep into the horse's pastures most days, at least in the evenings during the week, and on the weekends in the mornings as well.  They are loving it!  They are much more browsers than grazers, and there is so much underbrush for them to clear out.  The 'pastures' used to be hayfields, I was told, but that was many moons ago, and it's been turning back into woods ever since.  I had it brushhogged when I moved here, but there were sections he couldn't get into because it was too thick.  And that was 4 years ago, and while I've been able to keep some clear, a lot has grown back.  The sheep are part of my plan to clear it out, and they are taking their job seriously!

I hear all kinds of hype about 'grass-fed' animals.  Mine will eat grass, but they are much happier eating weeds, shrubs, vines, bushes - and TREES!  They just go nuts eating tree leaves.  So I don't have grass-fed lamb - I have tree-fed lamb!  LOL






That is Little Boy, and the photo makes him look huge     Often I will bend down small saplings, and the sheep crowd around and gobble all the leaves as fast as they can.  Little Boy went straight to the source.  Sometimes Little Boy will put his front feet up on another sheep's back, in order to reach some higher leaves.  That worked - till he tried it on Elding (the ram).  Elding, taking major offense, immediately rammed Little Boy so hard that they both backed off shaking their heads...  and Little Boy had blood where Elding had knocked off one of his scurs (left from a difficult disbudding).  He is ok now.

I went to the Great Lakes Fiber Festival in Wooster this weekend, had a lot of fun.  Someone had a used drum carder for only $100, but it was sold by the time I saw it (probably sold fast...).  It was fun to look at and feel the fibers from all different breeds of sheep and other animals, but I had to keep reminding myself that I already have plenty of fiber to spin, including the roving from my own shearing last fall.  Someday when I have more time (does that ever happen?), I'd like to try a few other fiber types.  I did get a t-shirt that has sheep on it.
And so, we begin yet another week of Waiting For Brosa To Lamb.....


----------



## norseofcourse (May 28, 2014)

(Note: I started this yesterday, but we had some storms and my power went out so I shut the computer down - *thank you* so much BYH for the automatic save on partially written posts!!)

Tuesday, May 27:
WOOHOO!!!!!

I left work early today because the vet was coming to do shots and check teeth on the ponies.  He'd just started on the little mare, when I heard a sheep making a hollering sound I'd never heard one make before.  I couldn't see Brosa from where I was, so I asked the vet if he minded if I checked, and went to see what was going on.  Sure enough, Brosa was in labor!  Bless his heart, the vet understood that I wanted to stay with her, and he and his assistant finished up what they needed to do without me.  He came and watched Brosa for awhile, and agreed with me that it was a normal presentation (I saw two hooves and a nose), and things were progressing slowly, but well enough that she should be fine.  He had to leave, and Brosa delivered her lamb not long afterwards.

It's a ram lamb, and it'll be moorit (brown) and white, even though the moorit looks black right now (I could actually see the brownish tint when he was in direct sunlight).  She just had a single, so she'll be my best prospect to milk!  He was up fairly fast, but it seemed like it took him forever to figure out how (and where) to nurse, but he finally latched on and I heard those wonderful slurping noises  

I had let all the other sheep into the horses pasture when I saw Brosa was in labor, so they had the sheep pasture all to themselves for awhile.  Then the skies darkened early, as a storm approached.  I set up a pen in the run-in shed for Brosa and her lamb, and let all the others in for pellets and corn.  I put the lamb in the pen so Brosa would go in, and then the storm hit!  So I was stuck in the barn for awhile, with lots of thunder and lightning and rain.

So here he is, number six (I am NOT naming them this time!):


----------



## norseofcourse (May 28, 2014)

Brosa is being a very good mother.  I kept her in a separate pen all last night and today, and this evening I let the others out in the horse's pasture to graze, and let Brosa and her lamb into the sheep's pasture, so they had it to themselves for a couple of hours.  Then I let everyone back in the sheep's pasture.  The ones most curious about the new lamb were the other lambs, and Brosa didn't like them getting too close to her baby.  She butted them away, and held them to about a fifteen foot distance for awhile     I stayed for awhile, and she seemed to settle a little, as long as they weren't trying to play with (butt) her little one.

Brosa is still fine with me - I can still handle her all over, and handle her udder.  I'll wait a week or two and then begin milking her - I'm so excited about making cheese with sheep's milk!

Brosa's mom is polled, but her sire had horns.  I bred her to a polled ram.  It looks like Brosa's ram lamb will have some horns - I thought I felt little horn buds yesterday, and I'm sure of it today.  I won't be keeping him, so I'm not going to get him disbudded - after how hard it was for Little Boy, I don't want to put another one through that.  Hornedness in Icelandics appears to be somewhat sex linked, so if she ever has a ewe lamb, it may be more likely to be polled.


----------



## luvmypets (May 29, 2014)

Finally tht little cutie is worth wait!


----------



## promiseacres (May 31, 2014)

very nice little ram lamb!


----------



## Parsnip (May 31, 2014)

CONGRATS ON THE LAMB


----------



## bonbean01 (May 31, 2014)

YAY!!!!  And what a cutie!!!  Congrats


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 9, 2014)

Things are going fairly well.  The sheep have been getting time in the horses pasture nearly every day, eating a lot and helping clear the pasture at the same time.  The lambs are growing fast!  The adults still aren't completely shedded out - Elding nearly is, but the others are far behind him.  I may take the scissors to some of them soon.

Brosa's lamb will be two weeks old tomorrow, and he's growing well.  Brosa doesn't let him play with the other lambs very much!    I think she just wants to keep her little guy safe.  I want to get pictures of him with the other lambs to show the size difference (and the incredible cuteness), but it's either too dark, raining, or Brosa is keeping the other lambs away.  I'll get good pics eventually.

Thursday evening, I took a small plastic cup out to the barn to try milking Brosa - it was 9 days after her lamb was born, so I figured any colostrum was long gone.  After they ate, I knelt beside her and got some milk, maybe a teaspoon.  It looked ok... now what do I do with it?  I decided if a teaspoon of milk was gonna kill me, I may as well get it over with, so I drank it!  It was slightly sweet, and very rich tasting.

That got me excited about finishing the milk stand, so I got that done Saturday, and set it up in the run-in area of the barn with a small fence panel around it.  It's just basically a platform a foot high.  Part of the front is there, but not the crosspiece to put a feed tub on - I wasn't sure what height would work.  So for now I'm just putting a feed pan on the platform.

I decided to work with both Brosa and Gracie.  First was the fun of getting just ONE of them in the little pen, especially once all the sheep realized there was food involved!  They sorta know their names, which helped a little.  Some quick maneuvering got Gracie in, and with the food I was able to tempt her into getting at least her front feet on the stand.  I handled her udder as she ate, and she kicked some but not too bad.  Then it was Brosa's turn.  I got her in, and she got up on the stand once, but didn't seem comfortable there, so she got down.  I finally got her partly on again with the grain, and handled her udder a little, too, but didn't get any actual milk. This was Saturday evening.

Sunday we had two sessions, morning and evening.  Gracie got all the way on the stand both times, although she kicked as I handled her udder.  Brosa still wasn't happy about getting on the stand, and kicked but less than Gracie.  Still haven't gotten a drop out of either of them...

I am not a morning person, so through the week it's likely to be just evening sessions.  So, this evening Gracie came in first and hopped right up on the stand, even before I'd put the grain down!  I put her pellets in, and spend a few minutes handling her teats and getting kicked.  I think she slowed down the kicks near the end  

Next was Brosa, and this time I got her standing all the way on the milk stand, without much hesitation, so I was happy for her progress!  However, Brosa proceeded to show me that she could kick nearly as well as her mom...  sigh.  I am hoping that in time, all the handling I've done with her will help.

So, the Great Milking Experiment is coming along slowly.  Maybe someday I'll get some actual milk!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 11, 2014)

Two more days of attempted sheep milking, and not much progress.  They're both jumping right up onto the milk stand well, but they're both still kicking when I handle their udders.  I tried putting my fingers gently around one teat and hold still, and tonight Gracie paused in her kicking a couple of times, but kicked again when I moved my hand.  Brosa was about the same.  I still haven't managed to get a single drop of milk, except for that one time earlier when I milked Brosa a bit, before I had the milk stand finished and set up. I have to be either more stubborn than the sheep, or smarter, and I'm not sure which....  lol


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 12, 2014)

In my experience with milking sheep (I was milking 3 at least once a day for a while this spring), you have to jump in and take charge. Don't let them dictate how things are run. The 3 sheep that I was milking are not milk sheep and had never been milked before. They either lost their lamb/s or rejected them and, since we had so many bottle babies and needed extra milk, they got milked. The first few milkings were hard and it took 2 of us to do it - I milked and my sister held a back leg. They got the idea pretty quickly and I was able to milk by myself without much fighting. Still a little stomping, but not as much. 

We do not give them any grain on the stand. This goes for our milk goats and the cow as well. They behave so much better if we take the grain out of the picture. When we first started, they'd get a little treat while still on the stand AFTER we were done milking, but after a while they'd just hop off and get their normal grain ration later with the rest of the flock.

Milking will be painfully slow if you just pinch the teat. Here's a video that shows the process better than I can explain it.....




Good luck!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 12, 2014)

@purplequeenvt - thanks, that was great!  I don't have someone else to help me, but I will do my best this evening to take charge!  I also had the thought today to put a large plastic bucket under their udder, to help block their kicks.  I had just been trying to milk into a smaller cup, guess I was thinking since I wasn't going to get much, I only needed a small container.

One of the things the guy in the video said concerns me:  "when the teats are small it's almost impossible to get the milk out without mastitis setting in" - my sheep's teats are small compared to his sheep.  In your experience, did you have any trouble with mastitis?  Are there ways to help make mastitis less likely?  I wasn't planning on a teat dip afterwards, as the lambs go to nurse mom not long after the milking sessions, and I've read when the lambs are still on the mom, don't use a teat dip.

Also, the guy in the video milked both teats at the same time.  The few other times I've seen people milk goats or cows, they alternated left, right, left, right (a regular rhythm, so there's always milk hissing into the bucket, hope I'm explaining it right).  Does it matter?


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 12, 2014)

Well - some success... I went out tonight with my bucket and more determined attitude!  Gracie came into the pen first, I got her to hop up on the milk stand with a small amount of pellets.  I quickly rearranged the pen's fencing so she was fenced in on three sides, with the back open and just enough room for me to stand behind her and milk - I figured without a helper, this arrangement might help keep them in place.  I had the plastic bucket ready and put it behind her, slightly between her back legs, and started.

Gracie wasn't happy.  She kept turning around, and I'd turn her back.  I'd take ahold of her udder above a teat, and she'd kick, fidget, and turn around again.  The bucket kept moving, so I finally took it down off the stand.  The empty feed pan was getting kicked around all over the stand, so I set that down beside me, too.  I hated to milk right on the stand, but that's what I ended up doing, because eventually, finally, I got some milk!!!    It squirted onto the milk stand, down into the feed pan by my feet, onto the ground, and probably onto me... lol.  I got at least a few squirts out of each side (one side at a time, the other hand was busy holding onto Gracie to try and keep her from moving as much).  I started at her udder a little above each teat, and her teats fit quite comfortably in my hand.  By this time she was not resisting quite as much, so I stopped, and fed her a few pellets out of my hand in the hopes of giving her something good to end on.  She left the pen quite readily when I opened the door though!

Next was Brosa - it wasn't too hard to get her into the pen, but she didn't want to jump up on the stand.  I didn't notice where she was while I was milking Gracie, but she was probably watching.  I finally boosted her up onto the stand, and got her to stay there with some pellets long enough to fasten the panels in place.  I put the bucket up behind her, and I really hoped this would go easier - I was wrong.  If anything, Brosa was worse than her mom.  She's smaller, so it was easier for her to turn around and face me.  I had to keep turning her back around.  I'd hold her with one hand, and with the other attempt to milk.  As with Gracie, the bucket and feed pan soon hit the floor.  Then Brosa pooped all over the stand...  She eventually stopped turning around as much, but then she kept kicking, and stomping, and twisting her body, thoroughly mad at me.  Luckily she didn't try to go straight up and over the fence panel in front of her, because I'm not sure I could have held her if she'd tried that.  Her teats were smaller than Gracie's, but not too bad, and by her second freshening they should be better.  I kept at it, and finally in my hand I felt the warmth and wetness of some milk!  By now I didn't care where it went, and I was able to get a little bit of milk from each side, with her finally, slightly, less un-cooperative.    I put some pellets in the feed pan and let her eat before I let her out of the pen, in hopes she also might think it ended on a good note.

It seemed like forever, but I probably only spent about five minutes with Gracie, and not much more with Brosa.  I know it was stressful for them, so I considered a few successful squirts from each side enough to stop.  I was really worried I'd destroyed any trust they had in me, but as I was feeding everyone and filling water buckets, I walked right by Gracie and she didn't take off.  And Brosa came up to me to have her head scratched after everyone ate.  Tomorrow's session may be the real test though, if I can even get them into the pen... wish me luck!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 13, 2014)

Session two of more-determined milking!  I was somewhat surprised, but happy, that I didn't have much trouble getting them into the pen.  The sight of that feed pan must cause some memory loss for sheep   .   Brosa came into the pen first, and she was still reluctant to hop up onto the stand, but with some pellets and a little bit of boosting, I got her up.  I got the fence panel secured, then held her the same as yesterday and started trying to milk.  Again she struggled, turned around, stomped and kicked, but not quite as badly as yesterday.  And again she pooped, but only a small amount.  It only took a few minutes before I was able to get a few squirts out of each teat   .  I stopped when she allowed me to do that without moving around quite as much, then I put a bit more pellets in the dish and let her eat them, then let her out of the pen.

Then it wasn't hard to tempt Gracie in, and she hopped right up on the stand and ate the few pellets in the dish as I fastened the panel shut.  I went to hold onto her at her neck, but youch!  she had a thorny branch in her neck wool, so I had to disentangle that first.  Got ahold again, and like Brosa, she still struggled and turned around and kicked, but not quite as much as yesterday.  It wasn't long before I got a few squirts out of each teat, and when she stood still as I milked, I stopped and gave her a few more pellets before I let her out.  And she didn't run out of the pen like she had the day before!  She actually stopped at the pen's gate, and I talked to her and scratched her head  .

The lambs are really growing well.  I'm giving everyone some pellets and corn twice a day, and about a week ago one of the twins got curious about what all the big sheep were so interested in, and he now pushes in for a bit of whatever he can get.  Yesterday, Rose's lamb pushed her way in, too, and got a little taste.  The other twin was hanging back today behind everyone, but it looks like he's wondering what he's missing out on!  And Brosa's little one is too small yet to try pushing his way in.

I think at least one of the twins is moorit grey, which is a brown outer coat, with a white or cream undercoat.  The other one might be, also.  That means Gracie carries the pattern gene for grey.  Hmmm, that means her other lamb must be grey, since it can only be one of the patterns its parents carry - Elding carries only solid pattern, Gracie has white and grey - so it can't be solid, since solid is recessive and it would need a solid gene from each parent to be that; it's not white; so it must be moorit grey also.  The genetics are fun to puzzle out!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 14, 2014)

Day three - mixed results.  Gracie came right into the pen for pellets and got up onto the stand.  She was slightly better than yesterday, and it didn't take very long to get a few squirts of milk out of her.  She either didn't have much, or wasn't letting it down, but I was happy with how she did so I ended there.

Brosa came into the pen fairly easily for pellets too, and I was able to get her onto the stand with some coaxing.  But her behavior was just as bad as the first time... if not a bit worse.  It was about all I could do to keep hold of her and try to keep her in place, as I kept the other hand on her udder and tried to milk when I could.  She wasn't scared of me afterwards though, so it's not me, it must be that I'm trying to take milk away from her lamb.  On the plus side, when she did pause long enough for me to milk, it was fairly easy to get a nice squirt of milk going.

I think since it's just me, I need to rig something up to help.  Tomorrow I'm going to put a short tether by the stand, that I can attach a collar to.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 15, 2014)

I rigged up a cotton rope at the milking stand today, with a neckrope ring so I could just snap it around their neck, and it won't tighten down.  I tied it to the round pen panel that goes along that side of the pen - it's not going anywhere, no matter how much they pull.

Brosa actually came in the pen first - after yesterday I'd figured she wouldn't want to come in that pen at all!  But she got on the milk stand with just a little coaxing and a little grain in the feed pan.  I snapped the rope around her neck as she ate the pellets.  Once she ate them all and she realized she was tied, she wasn't happy - but she didn't throw nearly the hissyfit that I thought she would.  She did poop once... will that stop?  How do you teach them to 'go' before they get on the milkstand? lol

Gracie came in next and also hopped up on the stand for a few pellets as I put the neckrope on her.  She also wasn't happy to be tied, but she seemed to accept it fairly well after awhile.

For each of them, once they stood fairly quietly as I got a bit of milk out of each teat, I stopped.  I put a few more pellets in the feed pan, then unhooked the neckrope.

I haven't got enough milk yet to keep and try to do anything with, but now that I think I've got the physical setup working better, that's my next goal


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds like you're making progress... sometimes baby steps are the way to go.  I'll bet they come around soon enough.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 16, 2014)

woohoo more progress!  This is the second day with the neckrope, and Gracie came into the pen first and I got her up on the stand and put the neckrope on her. She fidgeted and kicked some, and then - wow, she stood still!  Just totally still!  I had one hand on each teat, and it was so nice to have her hold still as I milked her.  Well.... as I tried to milk her.    My left hand had a hard time getting the hand motions down, and I wasn't getting much milk with my right hand, either - I don't know how long it had been since the twins nursed, she wasn't completely empty but she wasn't full, either.

And then there was my aim... lol.  There isn't much room at the end of the milk stand to put a bucket behind her, so I had the bucket on the ground behind it.  Easy target, right?  LOL  I saw a couple squirts overshoot the bucket.  I know at one point I hit my leg....  One squirt found its mark and did go in the bucket... and by then, it was so humid that my glasses were fogging up and I couldn't tell where I was aiming!    But I was so proud of how well Gracie did, and I gave her a few more pellets as I took the neckrope off her  

Then it took a bit of time to get Brosa in the pen.  Part of the problem was Gracie kept wanting back in... Brosa just kept going over to the hay feeder (I feed their pellets in the trough part) to wait for the feed there.  I finally got her in, and got her on the stand and the neckrope on without any trouble.  This is day two for her to have a neckrope on, and she wasn't any more happy about it than she was yesterday.  I managed to keep my hands on her udder most of the time, as she stomped and fidgeted and twisted and tried to turn around, but she stayed on the stand, and she eventually settled enough for me to get a little milking in.  I didn't even bother with the bucket, I just tried to hit the ground... lol.  I got a few squirts out of each side, and once she was relatively still, I stopped and fed her a bit of grain as I took her neckrope off.  She still isn't behaving very well yet - but - this time she didn't poop on the stand!!  So I'm considering that good progress for her  

I know I'd have more success getting milk if I could separate the lambs from the moms for awhile.  Doing that would be difficult.  I do know the twins 'escape' from the sheep's pasture during part of the day, into the ponies pasture to eat.  If I could get to Gracie when the twins have been gone for awhile, she should have a bit more milk.  Another option is getting up early enough in the morning that they're not up and the lambs haven't nursed yet.  I am *not* much of a morning person though, but I may make myself try that one weekend and see how it goes.

My other thought is whether I should try to train Rose to the milkstand.  She's the most stand-offish of my ewes, but considering that Brosa is the most friendly and is giving me the most trouble, it's a thought.  And Rose only has a single lamb, and she looks to have a nice large udder.  Still thinking on it.

So, definite progress, just have to work more on my technique now!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 17, 2014)

It was really hot and humid today, the only good thing was a nice breeze all day.  At this evening's milking session, I started with Brosa.  It wasn't too hard to get her into the pen, but I had to help boost her onto the stand (she wanted the grain, just not quite enough to hop up).  She was perhaps slightly better than yesterday, and I got several squirts of milk out of each teat, stopping when she stood still for me to do so.  Since this is really only day three of serious milk training, I'll keep working with her and hope she improves.

Then it was Gracie's turn, and she came right in and hopped up.  She still fidgeted and kicked some at first, but then she stood still like she had yesterday   .  There was barely enough room to put the bucket behind her on the stand (I should have made it about a foot longer), but I managed to keep it there, and aim into it most of the time lol.  It was nice to see the milk going into the bucket, collecting enough to really make it look like I was getting something!  My hand motions are improving, too.  I'm not quite sure how to tell when they're 'empty'.  Gracie probably still had milk, but it was such a warm day, and she had stood still for maybe five minutes, so I decided to stop.  I took the milk right in and poured it into a jar and set it in the fridge.  I didn't get much - maybe a bit more than a tablespoon - but that little bit of milk is finally proof of some success  

I'm sure with practice, I'll be able to milk faster and get more milk.  At least, that's the plan!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 26, 2014)

It's been busy here as usual.  Last week we had several storms, one of which caused half of a large old apple tree to come down across a fence.  It turned out to be (slightly) easier to re-route the fence, than it would have been to remove the tree.  So I did that - finishing just as another storm hit, drenching me as I ran to the barn to take cover for nearly an hour, as monsoon-like rains came down, amid lots of thunder and lightning.  From where I was, I could see two ponies calmly standing out in the storm, and I could also see most, if not all the sheep, clustered around the downed apple tree, eating all the apple leaves and green apples that they could.

I've been letting the sheep into the horse's pasture nearly every day - after work during the week, most of the day on weekends.  Most evenings, I've continued the milking.  Results so far have been mixed.

Gracie is standing better, but still kicking for awhile at first.  I'm getting some milk off her, but not much yet.  Not quite sure if its me not being experienced enough yet, or the twins having nursed too recently, or she's not letting her milk down much (and yes, I am 'pushing' at her udder like the lambs do, although not nearly as hard as I've seen them!).  I'm getting a bit more milk out of her left side than her right.

Brosa is... coming along.  She gets up on the stand nicely, no trouble putting the neckrope on her, but she's still kicking, stomping, and moving around when I put my hands on her udder and teats.  It has lessened, some (she isn't acting like the rope is choking her to death anymore), and I'm now able to get a bit of milk from her.  Her teats are small but when she's still, she's not hard to get milk from.  I keep at it till I get several pulls in a row from each teat, with her standing still for it, then I stop.  Each day I get a bit more, but it's still slow going.

I decided to train Rose to the milkstand.  She sure couldn't give me much more trouble than Brosa...  so a few days ago I started.  First was getting her into the pen and up onto the milkstand.  The first couple days, she got her front legs onto the stand to eat out of the feed pan, the third day I boosted her bodily up onto the stand, and let her stand there and eat a few pellets.  A couple days later, she got all the way on the stand on her own.  I gave her some more pellets, as I clipped her old wool off (the stuff she hadn't yet rubbed off on her own).  The next day, she got on the stand again, and I clipped the neckrope on her - she wasn't happy being tied, especially when I put a hand on her udder, but she didn't throw as bad a hissyfit as I thought she would.  I waited till she was standing facing forward, and not kicking, and gave her a few more pellets and unhooked her.

Tonight was day 7 for Rose.  She again wasn't happy with the neckrope - she got her back feet off the stand a couple times, and I had to boost her back up.  Once, she laid down, I put my hands under her and got her back up again.  She wasn't happy with me putting my hands on her udder - but surprisingly, all of a sudden she was standing fairly well!  I tried a test pull - and it might have been the shape of her teats, or maybe she was just more full of milk than the others, but she had loads of milk, and it was easy to get!  She was standing still enough to put the bucket behind her, and I got several pulls of beautiful, plentiful milk!!   The only bad part was that all of Brosa's antics had gotten a few bits of 'stuff' in the bucket, so I decided I wasn't keeping this milk.  Tomorrow I'll use a separate pail just for Rose - I am looking forward to seeing if she behaves well tomorrow, and how much milk she will give.

The lambs are growing so well, and looking so pretty.  Little Boy might be getting processed in the next month or so - that will be my first test, will I really be able to go through with it.  He's not as cute as a lamb anymore, but it's still going to be hard for me.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 27, 2014)

Today was a good day!  Not only is it Friday, but milking went well.  Most of it...

I let the sheep into the ponies pasture when I got home from work, and I went out about 8:15pm to call them into their pasture, to give them grain/pellets and to milk.  Not all of them wanted to come...  I ended up getting Rose and Gracie, but not Brosa.  There's just too much out there for them to munch on - even the lure of pellets and corn wasn't enough.  So, tonight I only milked two.

I started with Gracie, she is still kicking but she did less of that tonight.  I got some milk from her, but she just doesn't seem like she has much - but she does have the twins on her, so I only milked a little bit.  I'm happy if she improves her milkstand manners, even if I don't get much.

Then I got Rose into the pen, and she got on the stand for pellets, and I put the neckrope on her.  She doesn't kick quite as much as Gracie, but she moves around a fair bit.  A couple times she got her hind feet off the stand, but she got back on without too much pushing.  I wouldn't call her milkstand manners good yet, but she stood still enough for the most part for this novice milker to get more milk from her than I've gotten from anyone!  It's amazing how much difference a fuller udder, and larger and better-shaped teats, can make.  I didn't milk her empty, but I got quite a bit from her, and I stopped at a point when she was standing still.  I came inside and strained it, and I got nearly six and a half ounces!!!  That's over triple what I've ever gotten before (I did add Gracie's milk to the bucket, but it was maybe a tablespoon worth - the vast part was Rose's).  So the sheep that I wasn't even going to milk, is now my best milker.

I know I want to save up enough for cheese, but I have a fudge recipe that only needs 1.5 cups of milk - it's so tempting to make that my first sheep's milk project


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 27, 2014)

FUDGE!  You've gotta do it - and then tell us all about it!     Congratulations on this finally getting a little easier for you.  You've had the patience of a saint!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 28, 2014)

So, a few days ago I took scissors to Rose and cut off most of the wool that she's been shedding, but it hadn't got rubbed off yet.  I got it off fairly intact, a section mostly from her sides, and part of her back.  It was drenched from rain, and I wasn't sure what to do with it, but I hated to just throw it away.  I put in on the floor in the garage, where for a couple of days it looked like a dead possum lying there.

By this morning it had dried out.  I've got a lot of poison ivy in my pastures, so I knew if I wanted to do anything with it myself, I'd have to wash it first.  My earlier attempts to wash my own wool didn't turn out so well, but I figured I didn't have much to lose with this stuff (it may already be too felted to card and spin anyway), so I filled a bucket with water from the hose, dumped in a generous amount of Dawn, and stuffed the wool in.  Now it looks like I have a drowned possum in a bucket...

I'll probably do one more 'washing' bucket of water and Dawn, before the fun of trying to rinse it.  I'm pretty sensitive to poison ivy, and I want to make sure it's all out of that wool.  It will be interesting to see if this works...


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, I did make the fudge, and it turned out very well!  I took some to a spinner's get-together, and everyone loved it.  I didn't take all of it though, and I'm trying to make it last...   

Rose is the only sheep that I'm getting any appreciable amount of milk from now.  I'm getting from 3 to 7 ounces each evening.  Her manners on the stand are quite good now, but she's still reluctant to get into the pen.  I'm hoping that the routine of it, and her getting extra grain/pellets, will help with that.

Gracie has her twins, so I'm getting her on the stand but only working on manners, taking a small pull or two from each side and that's it.  She's behaving well, so I'm pretty sure that she'd do well if either a lamb gets sold, or they get weaned, or if she has a single next time.

Brosa's got milk, but I'm concentrating more on manners with her, too, and making the milkstand a positive place for her.  I may do some limited milking with her this year, but I'll look forward to next year, when her udder and teats should be larger.

The wool I got off Rose has been through two washings, and a couple changes of rinsewater so far.  Another rinse or two and once the water is clear, I'll hang it up to dry.  Then I'll find out if I have more fiber to play with, or one big hunk-o-felt!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 3, 2014)

I ate the last of the sheep's milk fudge tonight.  It's so tempting to make more, but I want to save up milk for cheesemaking.

Rose is doing well.  She's still somewhat reluctant to come into the pen where the milkstand is (although she was better tonight), and reluctant to hop up onto the milkstand (although again, slightly better tonight).  She still fidgets a little, but overall I'd say she's doing pretty well with being milked, especially with both of us being new at this.

Gracie's doing fine, I'm not really milking her, but having her get on the milkstand for practice.  And it gives me a chance to give her some extra grain/pellets, since she's feeding twins.

I think Brosa's figured out that if she doesn't come in with the others, she misses out on the grain and pellets!  Today she was the first one at the gate    She came right in the pen and jumped on the milkstand, and I clipped the neckrope on and petted her, then massaged her udder - she wasn't real happy about that, but she behaved better than she had before, and I even got a pull or two out of her teats with her standing relatively still.

Rose gave less milk the last couple days, I think because it was so hot and humid.  It wasn't as bad tonight, and she gave 6 ounces.  It's enough to freeze my second cup of milk, on my way towards having a gallon or so for making cheese!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 3, 2014)

We'll be calling you the sheep whisperer before long!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 4, 2014)

frustratedearthmother said:


> We'll be calling you the sheep whisperer before long!



LOL I doubt it - I'm just muddling along finding out what works for me.

I now have 3 cups of milk frozen.  Rose was slightly better last night about getting into the pen and onto the milkstand.  And Brosa did a little better, too.

When I let the sheep into the larger pasture this morning, I noticed that Gracie had bottlejaw  .  Her eyelids were a pale pink.  I've been checking eyelids at random, but I can't remember if I'd checked hers recently.  I'd like to think I would have noticed the bottlejaw, so I hope it only just happened.  I wormed her with Valbazen, since I have it on hand.  Finding a milk withdrawl time for Valbazen is mixed - apparently there's nothing official from the manufacturer, but I've found university papers giving withdrawl times for goats, one said 7 days.  I may not use her milk anymore at all this year, which is ok, as I wasn't taking more than a few squirts anyway, just for training.

I'll be checking everyone when I bring them in this evening.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 5, 2014)

Well, everybody else looks good - and Gracie's bottlejaw was gone this evening!  I will still keep a closer eye on her, and everyone else, for now.

I'm at four cups of milk, 12 more to go to get a gallon.  I'm milking Brosa a little too, she's not giving much but she really needs the work on her manners.

I'm going to offer Rose's lamb for sale.  I love her build and growth rate.  If I was looking to expand my flock, she'd be the type I'd want to have.  But, I already have two white sheep, and my only ram is her sire.  I'm really wanting to get some more of the natural colors (especially moorit/brown), and since I want to keep my flock small, I need to wait for a nice moorit ewe that's worth keeping.

I'm not going to offer the ram lambs for sale - I don't think either of the twins are good enough quality to be rams, and Brosa's ram lamb isn't old enough to really tell yet.  But I know I'll have no problem selling them for lamb, and I should put one in my own freezer - if I'm to make the leap from petowner to farmer, putting it off won't make it any easier.  And I'll also be able to tell people from personal experience how good my pasture-raised lamb is.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 7, 2014)

Brosa's ram lamb isn't ram quality, either - I had to worm him this morning.  I'd noticed him laying down occasionally, which isn't a typical behavior for mine.  I checked his eyelids.  I haven't been through a FAMACHA class yet (hope to find one offered), but his lower eyelid was reddish around the edge, and white/pale pink on the inside.  I also recalled that I'd had to worm his mom when she was a lamb (a bit older than he is now).  So, genetically he doesn't have good parasite resistance.  In my small flock I can find and deal with it easier, but he's not a ram prospect.

Apples have been falling!  The sheep are loving it.  I found someone with pigs, he's getting some of the windfall apples for his pigs and chickens, and he's going to give me some eggs!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 11, 2014)

The sheep I've had to worm are doing well.  Brosa's lamb is getting scurs, and so is one of Gracie's lambs - which is surprising because both Gracie and Elding (ram) are polled.  But, it does happen.  I can't tell yet if Gracie's other lamb is getting any scurs, but as I won't be keeping him it won't matter in the long run.

The milking is going well.  I now have 7 cups of milk in the freezer!  I need a minimum of a gallon for cheese, and I'd prefer a gallon and a half.  I'm milking the girls in the same order, and I think they're learning it.  Gracie comes in first, although she's just getting pellets now without being milked, because of the wormer.  Then Brosa (after I can convince Gracie that she's done).  Then Rose (after I can convince Gracie that it's not her turn again... LOL).

Brosa's manners on the milkstand are finally improving!  Last night she stood fairly still, after kicking only a little bit.  Tonight she again kicked only a little, then stood still.  I was even able to set the bucket on the milk stand behind her, and milk into it, and she didn't kick the bucket over!    I never thought that little girl would stop kicking...

The guy with the pigs and chickens came and got some more apples, and brought me a dozen fresh eggs!  I hate to admit though, but I am so used to store-bought eggs that these are sort of scary...      They are not washed, and he said I didn't have to refrigerate them, but I did anyway.  I should not be afraid of real eggs!!  I will scramble some up tomorrow, I will, I will, I can do this... LOL

Someone should be coming early next week to put a couple of beehives in the pasture - they are his hives and he'll do all the work, and share some of the honey with me.  I have seen some bees around this year, but not many.  I've heard the harsh winter we had killed a lot of them.  I hope they do well here.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 17, 2014)

I thought I'd write about about my knitting adventures...

Most/all in my local fiber guild knit, and I sit and watch in fascination, watching them as hats and sweaters and shawls and little animals and all kinds of things get created as they move those needles.  Often they are not even looking at what they are doing.  And I listen as they explain a technique or a project to someone, in a language that makes no sense to me.  They smile and tell me I'll learn...

One person gave me a lesson awhile back, although it was with the only yarn I had at the time, which unfortunately was chenille (if you're beginnning, never use chenille).  She 'cast on', and talked me through some knitting, but it was awkward and hard to keep an even tension, and I put it away.

Fast forward to a few weeks ago.  I was at the library, and browsing the shelves saw a copy of "Knitting for Dummies".  Ah - that's what I needed!  I checked it out and started reading.  Slowly   .  A few things coincided - a project to knit hats for charity had some easy (yeah, right!) patterns.  A trip to a yard sale and ten bucks got me enough yarn to make a few people in the fiber guild envious    .  And answering a craigslist ad (and another ten bucks) got me a wonderful assortment of knitting needles in various sizes and types (of course, missing the size circular needle specified for the hats, so I still had to go out and buy that one LOL).

Knitting, day one:  Following the pattern, and guided by "Knitting for Dummies", my first task was to cast on 80 stitches.  Tie the knot and put the needle through it - done.  Wrap the yarn around your fingers so it looks like the picture - done.  Take your needle around this yarn from this direction - done.  Then take the needle around that yarn from that direction - done.  Then pull the loop tight.... wait a minute, what loop???  The written part was no help.  I tried to follow the drawings, but they didn't help either.  I moved the needle and my fingers and the yarn in all kinds of ways, creating some interesting knots but nothing approaching what the next drawing showed.  I was on the verge of absolute frustration, facing the realization that Knitting for Dummies was too advanced for me, when I finally tried slipping the loop off my thumb - that was it!  Well, why didn't they say that?.  Casting on 80 stitches gave me plenty of practice now that I'd finally figured it out, but I was done for the day!

Knitting, day two:  The pattern called for knitting two stitches, then purling two stitches (confusingly enough, knitting is knitting, and purling is knitting, but knitting is not purling), which were the next two sections in the Knitting for Dummies book.  Follow the directions and pictures and knit one stitch. Knit again.  Follow the directions and purl a stitch.  Purl again.  Got it!  I got partway through the row, and realized I was working the wrong direction... instead of continuing in a circle to make the hat, I was going back the other direction as if I was making something flat.  I stopped and stared at it for awhile, then started trying to take it out and save my initial cast-on stitches - but that didn't work so I just took it all off and started over.  Oh well, I thought, at least I'll be able to practice casting on again.  I cast on 80 stitches and put it aside for the day.

Knitting, day three:  Once again I picked up my work and made *very sure* I had it turned so that I could be knitting around in the correct direction.  I re-read the Knitting for Dummies section on knitting and purling, and started.  Two knit stitches.  Two purl stitches.  Two knit stitches.  Two purl stitches.  I was merrily humming along, sometimes even making a stitch without double-checking the drawings in the book!  I got about halfway around the first row and stopped to admire my work.  Then I realized that I hadn't straightened my initial row of cast-on stitches - they were twisted twice around the needles.  I tried to imagine how I could knit that way.  Once again I found myself staring at my knitting... and slowly realizing that I was going to get very good at casting on...

Knitting, day four:  I began by unraveling the previous day's knitting.  By now, the yarn was getting pretty worn and un-twisted, so I cut off a couple yards so I could start with unmangled yarn.  I cast on 80 stitches - this time I only had to check the book to make sure I made the slipknot correctly.  Back to the knit and purl sections, which I was also beginning to do without looking at the book quite so much  .  I finished one entire row    and started the next one, and I once again stopped to check out my work (I think I'll stop doing that LOL).  It wasn't looking anything like the pictures in the book, or the knitting I see others do - it looked all twisted and tight and wrapped up.  Now, the book says that the yarn (off the ball), when you knit, comes from the back of your work.  And the yarn, when you purl, comes from the front of your work.  But they don't exactly tell you how to get the yarn from the back to the front (and vice versa) when you alternate between knitting and purling (actually, I finally discovered they do - but 20 pages later, way after I needed to know this).  So, I was taking the yarn underneath the needles, to the front, to purl - then back underneath, to the back, to knit.  Which also wrapped it around my row of cast-on stitches and my next row of knitted/purled stitches.  Which really tangled the whole thing up into an awful mess...  I stared at it for awhile and wondered, 'well, how else do I get the yarn from the front to the back?', and I finally thought of taking it in between the tips of the two needles (this was before I finally found that bit in the book).  I tried out my theory by alternating between knit and purl stitches a few times, and while I was quite happy to discover that I'd finally figured it out, it was tempered by the realization that I was going to have to
Start
All
Over
Again.

Today is Knitting, day five - I'm either going to make a hat, or discover a completely new and creative way to torture yarn.  And they say knitting is relaxing!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 20, 2014)

LOL!!!!! 

I imagine I would be in the same boat if i tried to knit....Just watching my BFF do it super fast makes me dizzy enough to need a nap!  

Good luck!


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 6, 2014)

My gosh, it's been awhile since I've updated my journal.  It's been busy around here!

I'm still milking Rose and Brosa once a day, and they're doing well.  They all know the routine, and come right into the milking area when it's their turn.  I'm still not getting much milk because I never separated the lambs, but I'm averaging 4 ounces a day (goat people, this is your cue to laugh  ).  I have a gallon saved for cheese, and another 3 cups for a milk soap recipe.  I'm going to get enough for another batch or two of fudge, then stop for the year.

The lambs are growing up!  Both of Gracie's twins have the grey pattern, which is kind of a misnomer, because they aren't really grey, it just makes their undercoat come in white.  That does make a black sheep look grey, but their base color is brown.  Remember how dark they were at birth?  I thought they were both black, and look at them now!






I *think* Brosa's lamb might also be grey pattern... his undercoat seems to be coming in white as well.  I should know for sure in another couple of weeks.

Had a hornets nest appear right above the door to the run-in area of the barn - at least I didn't get stung when they dive-bombed me and I finally noticed the nest!  I chickened out trying to spray them that night , luckily a very good friend volunteered to come the next night and he sprayed them.

Elding came up lame one evening, and I checked him in the daylight the next morning.  I didn't see anything in his foot or between his toes.  His hooves didn't seem overly long, but I trimmed them anyway, and he was moving much better that evening, and in a day or so was walking fine.  I think he got a pebble between his hoof and the pad of his toe.

And, I've added to the livestock!  I've often thought about quail, since they also give eggs and seem to be less work than chickens.  Someone close by had some for sale, so I went over and talked to her about her setup and all the details about keeping them.  I decided to get 6 females  .  I built a cage out of half-inch square hardware cloth, and got them this past Sunday.  Side note - it's amazing how many people who work at a hardware store do *not* know what hardware cloth is!  sigh....  Anyway, they're doing well, and should be old enough to start laying eggs in a week or two.  I put a container of sand in their pen yesterday for them to dustbathe in, and they loved it!  I didn't get any pictures of that, but here is a pic the day I got them:




I've continued my knitting, a little bit nearly every evening.  I finished my first hat, and started on a second one.  It's going a little easier  

Whew, enough updating for now!  I'll try not to go so long next time.


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 9, 2014)

Last night I got enough milk to total another 1.5 cups, enough for a batch of fudge.  So I started thinking, should I stop milking for the year?  I now have a gallon for cheese, 3 cups for soap, and enough for one batch of fudge.  I pondered this awhile.

Then I went to pour the 1.5 cups into a baggie to freeze it.  In the process of getting all the air out and sealing the baggie, I didn't seal it correctly - and I spilled a bunch of the milk onto the counter .  "Don't cry over spilled milk" goes the saying... I didn't cry, but I might have whimpered a bit...

I was able to save some, but I lost 4 ounces - one evening milking's worth.  So, I guess I'm milking for awhile longer.

Then I rechecked the soap recipe, and it takes 3 *pints*, not three cups!  So I started checking other recipes, and soapcalc, and I think I'll make two recipes that call for less milk - about 2 cups each.  So, I'll need a bit more milk for that, too.

I don't really mind milking for awhile longer.  They are both behaving so well, and Brosa is starting to give more milk, and her teats are feeling easier to milk - her lamb's nursing is helping, or I'm getting better, or maybe both!  Milking once a day, in the evening, is giving me about 4 ounces each time.  On weekends I can usually fit in an morning milking too, but I only get half that amount in the morning.  Still, that's an extra day's worth if I milk both weekend mornings.

I would love to try separating the lambs during the night and milk in the morning - but I am not a morning person.  I just got an idea though - I could do that on weekends!  I'll try it tonight - I could pen the lambs in the run-in area (or pen the adults in the run-in area).  The fun part will be separating the groups.  It's worth a try - and it may give me a better idea of how much milk my sheep are really producing.

The quail are doing well.  No eggs yet, but they're right about 6 weeks old now, so they should start laying anytime between now and the next two weeks.


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 9, 2014)

Step one of my experiment is done!  I managed to call all three ewes into the milking pen and close them in there, then I got all the other sheep out of the run-in area and let the ewes back into the run-in.  The ewes are fine - they have plenty of hay and they don't seem to mind being separated from their lambs.  The lambs are a bit less content...  but they'll get over it.

I got enough milk this evening to again complete the 1.5 cup amount, and this time I _very carefully_ sealed the baggie!

The hornets are back    One of them dive-bombed me when I made the mistake of going out of the run-in area right under their nest.  Luckily he just bopped me on the head, and didn't sting me.  I won't take that chance again though (they don't seem to mind me being inside the run-in area, thank heaven, and the person door to the barn is far enough away from their nest that I can use that).  I can't spray tonight with the girls in there, but I'll have to get that nest soon.

Looking forward to tomorrow morning's milking!


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 10, 2014)

It worked!  I'd been getting about 4 ounces, milking once a day in the evening without separating the lambs. If I milked on a weekend morning I got 2 ounces.  Well - separating the lambs for the night made a big difference - I got 10 ounces!  And if Rose had been earlier in her lactation curve, I'm sure I would have gotten even more.  It _*almost*_ makes me consider getting up earlier in the morning...

Drawbacks - I'd have to get up earlier, and I am *not* a morning person. Also, I'm using hay, that I normally wouldn't need to use until winter (although they had hay left this morning, so I could cut back on the amount I gave them).
Advantages - a lot more milk!  Plenty for a batch or two of cheese, milk soap, and fudge.  Maybe even enough to consider custard, ice cream, cajeta, and/or yogurt (or skyr, the Icelandic version of yogurt), or to make it worth skimming the cream and trying butter.  I may not need to milk quite as long - just two or three months would probably give me more than enough for anything I'd want to try.  I wouldn't need to be home every evening to milk - there's a few meetings/events I wouldn't have to miss.

There's definitely more advantages than drawbacks.  It's just that darn getting-up-early thing...  I wonder if my boss would let me take a half hour vacation time every day for a couple of months next summer?


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 30, 2014)

I managed to make myself get up nearly every morning to milk for two weeks (a few days I didn't milk, so on those nights I didn't separate them).  It worked really well!  The ewes seemed more willing to be milked, I'm sure it felt good when they were more full.  And I got quite a bit of milk!  I will be building a pen inside the run-in area to put the lambs in next year, which will make it much easier to separate them overnight and milk in the morning.  And everyone will still have access to the run-in area in case of bad weather.  I am really looking forward to milking again next year.

And today I got my first quail egg!  Just one so far, but the other 5 should start laying soon, too.  I'll wait till I get a few more and then I'll make something.
Here's the quail egg next to a 'large' chicken egg from the store:


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 6, 2014)

The quail are doing well.  I got one quail egg a day for three days, and since then it's been 3 quail eggs a day - eventually I should get 5 to 6 a day.  There's a bit of size and color variation.  Most are beige with black splotches, but one day I got one that looked pale green with brown splotches.  Haven't got another of that yet though.

I found an easy recipe for New York style cheesecake, and divided it to make a small batch using two quail eggs for a test.  It made two servings, and turned out really well.     The eggs were interesting to crack - the shell wasn't too bad, but the membrane just inside the shell was tough compared to a chicken egg!  Next time I'll crack them across the blade of a knife or the edge of a spoon.

The sheep are also doing well.  I need to separate Elding this weekend, unless I want really early lambs!  I want to move lambing up just a bit this year, so he might go back with the girls on the 1st of November.


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 12, 2014)

Things have been going fairly well, I was up to 4 quail eggs a day for awhile, and yesterday I got 5!

But today, when I went out after work to check on the quail, one of them was hunched in a corner of the cage.  I looked closer and the top of her head was a bloody mess     Her body feathers showed signs of being roughed up, too.  I rigged up a small cage to put her in, and called the person I'd gotten my quail from.  She said it sometimes happens, and she usually just puts them down, but I could try to save it if I wanted.

She wasn't actively bleeding, so I put antibiotic ointment on the raw area, and put the cage in my back covered porch.  Gave her food and water.  If she's eating and drinking by morning and looks like she has a fighting chance, I'll give it to her.  If she looks worse, I won't let her suffer  

I feel bad.  They've been fine since I got them, and they have about twice the cage space here as they had at the sellers.  I keep their food and water full, and they have a sandbox to dustbathe in.  I toss in handfulls of grass sometimes, and I'll start doing that more often.  I started reading about feather pecking, and there's a few other things I can try too.  Sure hope the weekend goes better than it's started out...


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 13, 2014)

The injured quail made it through the night, and she's eating and drinking.  She alternates between doing that, resting kinda hunched up, and preening.  I hope she makes it, she certainly looks in better spirits than yesterday, but the injured place on her head still looks ugly.  I'll need to make a bigger cage for her, this little cage was just makeshift to get her out of there in a hurry.

I put some branches, and another sandbox, in with the other quail.  They all look ok, although one has a tiny bald spot on the top of its head.  I'm looking into other options, possibly a deep litter system instead of keeping them on wire like the seller has hers.

It's a chilly, windy, cloudy day.  I hope we have a nice long fall before winter hits...


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 16, 2014)

The injured quail is still doing well, eating and drinking, but I think it's going to take a long time for the injured area on her head to heal up.  The skin will have to grow back, and a vet tech friend of mine said her feathers won't grow back until she molts - and they may not even grow back at all, if the follicles that grow the feathers got damaged enough.

For the 5 other quail, I redid their cage with a deep litter system, kind of makeshift for now.  I put plastic on the bottom and up the sides a little ways, then newspaper in the bottom of the cage, and put in a lot of pine shavings, corn cob pellets, hay sweepings, a bit of sand - and they had a ball!  They scratched and pecked and rolled in it, it was so fun to watch them.  It works for now, but they're ripping up the newspaper, and I know the plastic won't hold up to their claws.  I want to build another quail cage, up on legs so it's easier to access to care for them, and I'll make it with a solid bottom and sides.  The only problems so far are they keep kicking bedding into their feeder, and the eggs are a bit harder to find.  But they are clearly more content, and hopefully busy enough that no one else will get pecked and hurt.

Today I ate the first of my zucchini from the garden! (yes, I know it's mid-September   ... I planted really late, then the weather didn't cooperate for it to grow much, then when it finally started growing, the first few zucchini grew to about 3 inches then stopped.  At least I didn't lose them all to squash bugs like I did last year.).

The sheep are doing well, hoping to have them sheared soon.  I separated Elding from the others, so he's in a separate paddock till closer to November.  He doesn't seem upset, so I'm pretty sure no one had come into season yet.

Kind of a boring update I guess - but sometimes that's a good thing!


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 22, 2014)

The injured quail is continuing to do well.  I'm seriously considering bringing the rest of the quail into my enclosed back porch for the fall/winter.  There's an outlet I can use to add a few extra hours of daylight so they'll lay longer into fall/winter, and their water will be less likely to freeze (especially important if this winter will be as bad as some are saying).  With the deep litter system I'm using now, the smell seems to be way down, so that's less of a concern.

Elding is doing well on his own.  I keep watching him and the ewes for any behavior changes that might indicate they're starting to go into heat.  I was thinking November 1 to put them together, but I might push that up just a bit to October 25, for mid-March lambs.

I've got my hay in for the winter, so I feel good about that.  260 bales, which is more than I had last year.  I am hoping it won't be a bad winter again, but I'm glad to be prepared.

A friend lent me a book on soapmaking, and two on cheesemaking.  One of the cheesemaking books has some good information on using sheep's milk for cheese, and they have a recipe for feta that only takes one gallon!  It's Home Cheese Making by Ricki Carroll if anyone wants to check it out.  Hoping to have some spare time in the next month or two so I can make both soap and feta.

The leaves are starting to turn.  The corn and soybeans in the fields are ripening.  Fall is here, and I hope it's a long, mild one.


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 23, 2014)

The shearer is coming Thursday!  I'm only going to have her shear the four lambs and Elding.  Although I may possibly have Rose sheared also, if her wool is long enough (she shed out really late this spring/summer), as I really like her nice grey color.

It will be interesting to see the lambs without all their wool.  I am especially looking forward to seeing Rose's ewe lamb, she seems to have a good stocky build, so I'll be able to see if she really does, or if it's all fluff.

Pictures to come!


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 29, 2014)

Shearing went alright, except for one slip where she cut a substantial chunk out of Elding's ear  .  The others went ok, and I did have her shear Rose.

Rose's lamb does have a really nice build.  I got a few pictures (my camera was acting up), but I haven't gotten them onto the computer yet.  The twins were a bit leggier and thinner, but not bad considering I'd checked eyelids and just wormed them two days before the shearing - and they're already gaining now.  We found a couple roundworms in Brosa's lamb's stool, so I'll worm him again (I used Valbazen two months ago when I wormed him, and his eyelids aren't too pale, so I'll use Ivermectin this time).

The injured quail is doing well.  The skin on her head has grown back, and some feathers have been coming in.  And she even laid an egg yesterday    The others have stopped laying eggs (less daylight), so I'm moving things around so I can bring them onto the back enclosed porch for the winter.  I don't need them to lay all winter, but I would like a few more months of eggs since they're young and I haven't had them very long.  I'm seeing websites that say they'll lay for a little over a year, but I'd like to give them a break before that, maybe January/February or so.  I need to read more about molting.

I've been trimming tree branches in the yard and the pastures.  I have lots of trees, and quite a few need trimmed or taken down entirely.  So I'm doing it gradually, and dropping the branches where the sheep can eat off the leaves.  They love it!  They come running when they hear the chainsaw or sawzall, and follow me around as I'm using it.  Pasture clearing and free food all at once! LOL

We seem to be losing daylight in the evening faster and faster.  It's noticeable in the morning, too, but I miss it in the evening more.  And winter solstice is still nearly three months away...


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 7, 2014)

I moved the other five quail into the enclosed back porch last week.  It was a big change for them, but they're settling in now and I hope they start laying eggs again soon.  The quail that was injured is laying an egg nearly every day.

Elding's been staring at the ewes a lot lately, I bet they're starting to come into heat.  18 more days before he goes back in with them!


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 8, 2014)

I need to run something by everyone here, and then if it's a bad decision I can blame y'all!  

I have four lambs that were born this year.  Three boys (wethers now), and one girl.  The boys will go for meat - one in my freezer, because if I don't do it now it will only get harder, and I need to find out now if I can actually eat something I raised.

The other two wethers shouldn't be hard to sell for lamb.  They were just sheared a couple weeks ago, so I'm letting their wool grow out for a couple months, till it's a nice length for a good lambskin.  If I'm going to have them processed, I want as little to go to waste as possible, so I'll be sending the skins to be tanned.

So that leaves the ewe lamb.  Yes, I could have her processed, too, but she's got such a nice chunky build, solid and good conformation (as does her dam).  Her dam also has nice milkable teats and produced well during my milking experiment this summer.  It would be nice to find someone who wants her for their flock, but the market for live sheep isn't all that big around here.  And Icelandics aren't one of the more commonly kept breeds either.  So my chances of selling her soon are low.

I could process her like I'll be processing the wethers - however, it will take a couple months before her wool grows out enough, and I'm planning on letting Elding, my ram, in with the others in a couple weeks.  She will be old enough to get bred soon - and something in me just doesn't want to process her if she gets pregnant, even if it's not that far along.  I don't have a place to separate her from Elding - she will go through the electric fence wires   

Or, I could keep her, at least for awhile.  Yes, I realize that this is just "kicking the decision down the road" in a way.  If I kept her, she would get bred back to her sire.  I realize that means her offspring would have to either be processed or sold, so I'd be facing the same decision next year.  But that also gives me more time to sell her without feeling like I have to hurry to decide.

I was going to go down to 4 sheep for this winter (Elding and 3 ewes).  If I kept the ewe lamb, I'd have 5 for the winter.  That's the same number of sheep I kept over last winter, and I have plenty of hay stored.  So that's not a worry.

It's only one sheep, but it feels like a hard decision.  Are there any points I'm overlooking?


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 8, 2014)

Ultimately, I would say keep her.....There, you can blame me!
As long as her good qualities out way the bad and you are prepared to deal with her offspring, why not?


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 10, 2014)

BrownSheep lol - sounds good to me!  I don't know yet if I'm prepared to deal with her offspring, but since I'll be going through my first 'round' of processing lambs this year, I'll have a better idea of how well I will deal with it next year.  I will hope for all boy lambs next year!!!

I did find a decent picture of the ewe lamb sheared, so you can see her conformation better.  Thoughts?






At least one of the five quail I moved inside has started laying again - I got an egg today!  The little quail that had been injured still seems to be doing well, but for the past few days she hasn't laid any eggs.  She is still eating and drinking, but not quite as much as before.  She has been less active, and is often just standing with all her feathers puffed up.  I felt to see if she was eggbound, but I didn't feel anything.  She seemed to be a little more active today.

And I got a drum carder!  It's an older one but in very good shape.  A craigslist find that I am very happy about


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 11, 2014)

She's a nice looking ewe. My two ewe lambs from 2013 I kept back and bred to their sire for 2014 lambs, I got single ram lambs out of each. One succumbed to parasites (the one I bottle raised) at about four months old and the other one I just took to auction about two weeks ago.

I would keep her and breed her back to her sire. You can always eat that lamb if it's a boy, and there's no problem keeping the inbred lamb for breeding if it's a ewe. I have two ewes in my flock out of full siblings; I haven't had any issues with internal parasites with them, and the one has been lacking in the repro dept, but the other one is on the ball with producing lots of heavy lambs for me. They are complete opposites in terms of production, lol.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Oct 14, 2014)

There's no reason why you can't breed her back to her father. Just make sure, if she has a ewe, to breed the lamb to an unrelated ram.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 18, 2014)

I went to the Ashland Fiber Festival today, had a good time.  I got a ball winder, and watched a demo on drum carding - got some good information for using mine.  Once I get this latest batch of wool skirted and sorted through, I'm just going to have the mill wash and pick it.  Then I can experiment with drum carding.  And, I saw Roving Jacobs!  

When I got home today, the little quail that had been injured was dead  .  She had been doing really well, but then she stopped laying eggs, and while she still ate and drank, she just wasn't as active as the others.  I thought maybe she was lonely, but she must have had something going on.  She's the first 'farm animal' I've lost... I've been very fortunate so far.

Earlier this week I was using a pole saw to cut down branches for the sheep, and I pulled a back muscle.  It still hurts a lot, so there's some things I haven't been able to do.  Good thing I'm not still milking, I don't think I could manage that.

Tomorrow may be a hard day for me.  It's the day my first lamb is due to get processed.  He's going to be processed by someone with their own farm, who has processed their own livestock before - pigs, sheep, goats.  I had a good long talk with him and he knows what he's doing, and while he doesn't like the initial part, he does it quickly so they don't suffer.  Some friends of mine have offered to take 'little boy' so I don't have to be there.  I may take them up on that, it may be easier on me if I don't go.  I've been ok so far, but it's all been theory.  Tomorrow I face the reality.

I still have a couple of months before it's time to process the three wether lambs from this year.  Getting through tomorrow will be one small step towards dealing with that.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 19, 2014)

Well, I held it together till 'little boy' was loaded onto the truck (then I lost it for awhile  ).  This is hard.  I saw him born.  Part of me wanted to go, to make sure everything happened with as little stress to him as possible - but I really didn't want to be there for 'the end', and I'm sure I would not have been any help anyway.

I do know now that I'll need to make some type of loading system for when it's time to take the wether lambs in a couple months.  I was able to get little boy into his transport crate without much trouble, but the lambs are more nimble and not as used to me.  I want to be able to load them as easily as possible, less stress to them and me.

My back still hurts, and another quail is sick.  Heck of a weekend...


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm getting better about not thinking about 'little boy'.  The first time I counted 7 sheep and wondered who was missing, then remembered, made me feel bad but I was able to put it out of my mind.  Now I look at the little wether lambs and I try to prepare myself for where I know they're going.  I think keeping the ewe lamb will help, at least I sure hope it does!

Just a few more days till Elding goes back in with his flock!  Not sure who will be happier, him or me.  It will be nicer not having to feed and water him separately.  I thought about doing a Lambing 2015 thread, but after some initial posts about Elding and the ewes, it would be pretty boring lol.

I found a really neat date calculator here:
http://www.calculatorsoup.com/calculators/time/date-day.php
You can put in the gestation date appropriate to your animals, the breeding date, and get the result!  Icelandics have a slightly shorter gestation date than many sheep breeds (142 to 144 days), so with Elding going in with the girls on October 25, their first possible lambing date should be March 16 of 2015.  Winter isn't even here yet, and I'm already thinking about spring  

My back still hurts, but not quite as badly.  I've iced it a few times, and I'm being very careful about bending or stretching.  Some movement helps, so I try not to sit for too long at a time.

I did a lot of reading about the quail, and decided the sick one was likely something upper respiratory.  Today is day three of dosing them all with oxytetracycline, and I think she's showing some slight improvement - so fingers crossed she gets all better.  It's 7 days of the treatment, then at least another 21 I won't use the eggs.  I decided to save them anyway, and use them for crafting (they make blowing out the insides sound easy, we'll see about that).

I've learned a few things since I got the quail.

First, I learned that I don't eat all that many eggs!  Even with little quail eggs, I have more than I can use (5 to 6 quail, and not getting eggs consistently from them either).  However, if I can find a market for the eggs, I might look into raising them to produce a bit of income in the future.

I've also learned that while having them in the house (well, back porch) for the winter will be more convenient, it's also messier.  There's a layer of fine dust on anything within a couple feet of their cage at least.

Yesterday was a cold, rainy, icky day.  Today was still overcast, but we're in for a few days of nice sunny weather coming up.  Most of the leaves are already off the trees, but I'll get some updated pictures of some critters to share.

Is it too early to say 'come on spring!'  ?  LOL


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 25, 2014)

The countdown to 2015 lambing season begins!!!

Elding, my ram, is ready.  Stop with the pictures already, and let me out!!



 

His wool is growing in (he was sheared September 25), so it's getting harder to see his conformation.  He's not a great ram, but he's not terrible either.  I think he has better shoulders than he does hindquarters.  His wool is nice, and so is his temperament, which is an important consideration to me.

The girls are already at the pasture gate.  Who's this coming??



 

Hey baby, whispers Elding.  Hi handsome, replies Gracie.



 

I didn't get any good pictures after I opened the gate and let them all together.  The girls headed out to browse on what they could find, and Elding followed, chased, stuck out his tongue, and made weird gurgling noises.  Mostly the ewes walked or ran from him, but Gracie seems to be the closest to being in heat - she squatted and peed several times.  Brosa seems to be next closest.  I think Rose was in heat within the last week.  I don't know if it'll take her 17 days to come back in, or if putting Elding with them might bring her back in sooner.  Rose has been the first to give birth the past two years.  This will be Rose and Gracie's third lambing, Brosa's second, and #3's first (#3 is the ewe lamb from this year that I'm keeping, don't know yet if I'll name her).

Come on spring!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 28, 2014)

I got up this morning to a shell-less egg and a dead quail     I don't know if the shell-less egg came from the quail before she died, or from a different quail.  The dead one was the one who had been showing the same symptoms as the other quail who died.  They'd been on Duramycin-10 for 7 days, and she had been improving, so I was sad to see she didn't make it.

I'm not so sure quail keeping is for me.  Maybe during the spring and summer, when I can keep them outside.  If I do this again in the future (or if these quail make it though the winter) I'd like to make a nicer coop for them for outside.

139 days till the first possible lambing date     I have a feeling that Rose, hussy that she is, came back into heat not long after I put Elding in.  I saw her nearly stand for him on Sunday.  That's the closest I've come to seeing an actual breeding.  That's ok - the fun part is the births  

Lots of leaves have been coming off the trees, we keep losing daylight in the mornings and evenings, and we've had two light frosts so far.  The past couple of days have been unseasonably warm, but it's turning colder again, and by the weekend we're due to have lows below freezing, and possible snow.  Winter is on the way....


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2014)

You might want to try tylosin for the quail. Sorry you are losing them. Yay on the breeding line up!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 29, 2014)

I would like to raise quail to repopulate the wild ones. We should have CA Valley Quail all around us but there are none, not sure why. The problem is they are our state bird so it is illegal to raise them. Go figure. But are quail harder to raise then chickens?


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 29, 2014)

@babsbag, it seems like many other Californians your valley quail have moved up to Idaho. I've never seen our native species (Mt. quail) but the valley quail are all over. 

@norseofcourse, sorry to hear about the quail trouble. Just remember that sometime you have to start over to be able to enjoy it. 

I lost all of my first turkey batch and now my mom would say we are over run.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 29, 2014)

@BrownSheep  Can't really blame them for wanting to get out of CA. 

I can go 8 miles in any direction and find them...just not here. A few wild turkeys, VERY few deer, raccoons, or skunks...just coyotes and ground squirrels.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 29, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> You might want to try tylosin for the quail. Sorry you are losing them. Yay on the breeding line up!


Thank you - I'd read that tylosin was the next 'step up' if the Duramycin didn't work.  She was improving on the Duramycin, so I was hoping she'd recover fully.  If another quail starts the same symptoms, I'll try the tylosin.

I am looking forward to lambs in the spring - and milking again!


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 29, 2014)

@babsbag - I don't know if quail are harder to raise than chickens - I've never had chickens.  From what I've read, they take less space and eat less food, but the feed conversion ratio might be a bit better than with chickens.  But you have to like little and cute! LOL.  And they make the neatest little devilled eggs, but it's a bit tedious because you have to make a lot....


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 29, 2014)

The problem with the respiratory issues in quail is that it may be compounded by the mycoplasma issues. Once it is in the flock (especially quail) generally it will affect the entire breeding colony. 
If you suspect myco you can treat hatching eggs in a tylan dip- it is a shock method that allows the tylan to penetrate the egg eradicating the mycoplasma. No carriers. No Myco!  After treating incubate as normal. Then you can eradicate it from your flock and premise.

I like my bantam eggs for salads and things but you are right...so tedious!

Nothing like lambing and kidding season. Just so much adorableness!


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 29, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> @norseofcourse, sorry to hear about the quail trouble. Just remember that sometime you have to start over to be able to enjoy it.
> I lost all of my first turkey batch and now my mom would say we are over run.



Thanks.  Even if I lose all of these (which I sure hope I don't), I can still see wanting quail in the future.  Just a different setup, and maybe not through the winter.  I like winter (ok, not all of it), but it makes some stuff more complicated.  I know people in Canada and parts of the US who have a longer and colder winter than I do, and I'm just amazed at how they get through it.  I'd say wake me in the spring, and go hibernate!


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 29, 2014)

@Southern by choice - interesting about the tylan dip - if I ever incubate my own eggs I'll remember that.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 5, 2014)

The four remaining quail are still doing well, I'm getting three to four eggs per day from them now.  Any eggs through November 15 will be sold for crafting, then I can start eating them again (as long as the quail stay healthy and don't need medicated again).  Do I need to make a hole in both ends to empty out the contents?  Hope I don't ruin too many in figuring this out.

The sheep are doing well.  There's less green stuff for them to eat, but they're still browsing on whatever they can find, and only nibbling their hay a little.  I need to get some new pictures to share, especially of the lambs.

I was going over my sheep expenses for the year, my two biggest costs were feed and vet bill (equipment like lumber and fencing were high too, but those built things that will last a long time, like the hay feeder).  The main vet expense was having the ram lambs wethered (I do not care for banding).  After a lot of research, I'm going to use an emasculator next year.  The one Premier1 carries is pricey, but the reviews are good and it will save me a lot in the long run.

I've also been thinking about milking next year.  I know I'll need to re-do my milking area a bit, and I've been reading a lot of threads on here about different people's setups.  It's been really helpful!  My milking area is out at the barn, about 200 feet from the house, and there's no electricity or running water there, so there are some challenges.  This year, I was only milking two ewes, then taking the milk immediately into the house to filter, measure and cool.

Next year, I may be milking up to four ewes, so I'd like to figure out a way to get the milk cooling while I'm still at the barn.  That leads into the question of whether I should filter it out there as well, and whether I should figure out a way to measure how much I'm getting from each ewe (this year I just measured the combined output).  The more I do out at the barn, the more time it will take, and the more stuff I'll need to either have out at the barn, or carry back and forth with me each day.  I'll be milking in the morning before going to work, so time will be at a premium (have I mentioned I'm not a morning person? lol).

Figuring this all out will be one way of looking forward to spring.  It's still a long ways off yet though!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2014)

@babsbag - she has a cooler method that she makes a "slushy" out of that will chill it quickly. 
You could milk and put each into a container then take it in strain and weigh it.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 6, 2014)

@Southern by choice - thanks, I've read a lot of her posts with great interest!  One method I'm considering is some homemade 'ice packs' of saltwater in a cooler, and setting the milk in there to cool.  The cooler would be fairly easy to carry back and forth, and would also work well to keep rain out of the milk if it's raining.

One container for each sheep - so, what to use for containers?  This first year, I milked into a plastic (food-grade) bucket and poured it into a plastic measuring container to measure and store it.  On the milking threads I read, most people seemed to favor metal or glass instead.  I have all winter to find/save up for a nice stainless milking bucket.  Maybe mason jars for the output from each sheep?  I have half-pint jars - or I could be really optimistic and get quarts  

Seriously, though, I am really looking forward to finding out what their production will be next year.  We have a little experience at this now, I'll be doing once a day milking after separating the lambs at night, and only one will be a first freshener - the others will be second and third.  And I'll be milking earlier in their lactation than I did this first year.  Rose was nearly three months into her lactation when I started, and four months into it when I figured out the 'separate lambs at night and milk in the morning' routine.

Is it spring yet?


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 6, 2014)

Just an idea but would those seal glass jars work. You could milk into one pail and pour into the jars to cool while you keep milking.

Kind of like this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70227986/


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 6, 2014)

@BrownSheep - thanks, I'll look at those.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2014)

We freeze our milk til we can "get to it". I tend to get behind with pasteurizing and also I don't make cheese all the time... _yet_.

I don't use the slushy mix right now but will need to in the future, when we are doing 3+ gallons a day. For now we milk into a milkpail and then strain it into containers and put straight in the freezer to chill quickly. Some we will let freeze some we just chill and take it out once really cold.

We did the 1/2 gallon jars but I didn't realize they don't recommend them for freezing so we found lots of cracked jars. The quart jars did better but we still had some crack. 
My Dh finally found these...

The small one is quart size so the milk chills really fast, better than the larger sizes. We use a lot of containers but it makes it easier when I pull them out for my needs. They are wide mouth for easy cleaning, the strainer fits perfectly in them too! Freezer ready! We also use tabs to write the date ob. They leave no glue residue and are easy!  Dh seems to only find these at Target.
I like these for when I am keeping each goats milk separate.

The larger blue top is 3qts. It is great for all the same reasons as above and I can fit 1Lamancha and 1 Nigies am milking in one 3 qt container. Usually. Wide mouth too. 

The big jug (red lid) is for pasteurized drinking milk... that way everyone knows what milk is what. We often have other milk in the fridge so we can make cheese when ready or thawing more milk for drinking.

You could always milk right into a container To look at each ewes output, chill quickly then take in and strain and combine once you record everyone's output then freeze or whatever you decide to do.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 7, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> I don't use the slushy mix right now but will need to in the future, when we are doing 3+ gallons a day.


I can't imagine dealing with that much milk every day!I don't know if I'll ever get to the point where I'll want that kind of quantity.  I'm happy for now with smaller amounts as I learn.

I like the containers, why do so many people say stay away from plastic though?  Is there some kind of chemical concern, or can plastic have an effect on the taste of the milk?

Some of the milk will be frozen for future use as cheese, soap or recipes like fudge.  Some of it I want to separate the cream out and try to make butter.  I'm thinking of trying one of those 'gravy separator' gadgets - let it set for a day or so, then pour out the skim milk at the bottom, and use the cream that rose (use the skim milk for maybe mozzarella).  I hadn't thought of having enough milk to actually drink!  I'm not much of a straight milk drinker.  Milkshakes, on the other hand...  



> You could always milk right into a container



LOL only if my aim gets a *lot* better!    I milked into a nice 8" diameter plastic bucket.  Set right underneath the udder.  And Icelandics aren't tall, so it's not like it was even that far away.  There were still times I missed...  It's almost like, as I milked, the orifice at the end of the teat would point in a different direction.  Or maybe my grip was changing slightly without my noticing it.  Looking forward to lots more practice next year!



> To look at each ewes output, chill quickly then take in and strain and combine once you record everyone's output then freeze or whatever you decide to do.



That looks like the best plan, and I have a scale so I can track it by weight if I want to.  I may record both weight and volume.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2014)

The plastic has the issue of possible harboring of bacteria. We clean ours with soap and bleach and sterilize them. 
The glass is great BUT we had so many shattering from freezing it was ridiculous.

My DD does most of the milking- well for now all LOL My hands are severely arthritic. She is good! Super fast too and she knows each goat. Every once in a while she will squirt some on the lid and if you tease her and say, "hey what about getting it in the bucket"  She will take aim with that teat and squirt you!  while she gives that look


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2014)

We use a lot of glass containers here too.  I know lots of folks who wash out and reuse regular milk jugs for milk that they are giving to animals but I would worry about bacteria too with anything that was going to be used repeatedly.  You'll have to report on the cream thing---it never seems to really separate out for us.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2014)

Pearce Pastures said:


> * I know lots of folks who wash out and reuse regular milk jugs* for milk that they are giving to animals but I would worry about bacteria too with anything that was going to be used repeatedly.





Do you have many that crack?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2014)

Do you mean plastic cracking because I don't know there--I don't personally use plastic, just glass for stuff we are going to be drinking fresh.  The times we froze it though, we froze the milk in plastic freezer bags.  Lays nice and flat in the freezer.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2014)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Do you mean plastic cracking because I don't know there--I don't personally use plastic, just glass for stuff we are going to be drinking fresh.  The times we froze it though, we froze the milk in plastic freezer bags.  Lays nice and flat in the freezer.


I meant glass. We were freezing our qt jars and they still cracked even though they had head space and are rated for freezing.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2014)

That's weird?  I haven't used glass to freeze but would think it would be fine.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 11, 2014)

@Pearce Pastures - I can't imagine getting a milk jug clean enough to re-use.


> You'll have to report on the cream thing---it never seems to really separate out for us.


I sure will!  I was getting a little cream separating this summer, but not enough to do anything with - first, I wasn't letting milk sit in the fridge for more than a day or two before freezing it, and second - you don't get much cream in 6 ounces of milk  LOL

The sheep have been getting out of my fences...  .  It's mostly the lambs, but Brosa's been going with them lately, too.  Some of the fencing isn't spaced closely enough, or the spacing varies because I've used step-in posts in a few places, or it's stretched a bit and needs retightened.  So I've started redoing my fences, adding a strand or two of polywire and spacing them closer.  I got one section done today and it looks really nice.  I'll continue till the sheep's pasture is done, then I won't let the sheep into the horse's pasture till it's done (and no hurry on that, there isn't much there for them to browse on this time of year anyway).

I've been getting 4 eggs a day steadily from the 4 quail.  I'm waiting till the 15th before I eat any again, due to the antibiotics they were on.  I washed a bunch of them today, tomorrow I'll try blowing out the contents.

I got some pictures of the lambs today.  It's interesting seeing how they've grown.  One of Gracie's twin ram lambs is more muscular than the other (and he was the smaller at birth).  Brosa's lamb is of course smaller, being 6 weeks younger, but not by all that much, and he seems to be kind of in between the twins as far as build.  I'll upload the pictures soon.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 17, 2014)

I didn't get very many pictures last week, and only one really came close to showing what I was trying to show.  Here are the three wether lambs - I call it their 'butt shot'  




 

From the left we have: Brosa's lamb, who is about 6 weeks younger than the other two; and Gracie's twins, her firstborn on the right, and her secondborn in the middle (he was so dark when he was born I thought he was black).  It's hard to see because their wool is growing back, but to my eyes the lamb in the middle has the best hindquarter muscling.  Of the other two, it's hard to tell which is better.

I have an appointment to take the wether lambs in to the processor in January.  I didn't realize I should have called sooner - one place wasn't taking anything till February!  Live and learn for next year.  So, I've got the boys for a couple more months.  Six strands of electric rope still failed to keep the lambs from going through, so I spent this past weekend putting up a barrier of 3' silt fence all around the sheep's pasture - the least expensive way I could figure out to keep them from going through the electric rope strands.  So far it's working  

One of my neighbors wants to buy one of the wethers.  I'm not sure what to ask for it.  She'd be paying the processor's fee on top of what I would charge.

I had a huge scare on Saturday.  I'd been putting up the fencing, and the adult sheep were hanging around watching.  I took a break and pulled down a few branches of climbing bittersweet for them.  They've eaten it many times with no problem.  I left them to eat on that, and went over to get them some rose hips, too (yes, I spoil my sheep lol).  Gracie comes to eat rose hips, and Brosa comes over too, but doesn't eat the rose hips - something's wrong, this girl doesn't refuse food.  She is acting like she's trying to bring cud up to chew, then she shakes her head, gives a couple jumps and tries again.  She finally seems ok - then I look over at the others, and something is very wrong with Rose!

I run over, and Rose is drooling like mad, with saliva and green stuff coming out of her mouth like crazy, and she's shaking her head and flinging stuff all over (I did have the presence of mind to stand back a little...).  I panicked, wondering if my sheep are all just gonna keel over and die - I gathered up the bittersweet vines they hadn't eaten yet and tossed them over the fence, then I called a friend of mine who has sheep.  I guess I was thinking, it's Saturday evening, even if I do get through to a vet, by the time they'd get here it would probably be too late.  As I'm on the phone, Rose stops salivating so much and spewing green, and starts acting normally again.  My friend was concerned about toxicity, checking the internet, but at this point I'm starting to think it was something else.  I came in and did some searches, and Rose's symptoms exactly matched with choking in sheep.  I've seen choke in horses, but this was very different, and thankfully resolved on its own.

Elding's been acting stupid again for the last few days, so I'm thinking someone may be coming into heat.  He has been following Brosa and the ewe lamb around more.  I feed the sheep pellets and some corn by putting it in the trough part of their hay feeder, and they all come in for that, but after the pellets have been eaten Elding's been chasing the wether lambs out of the run-in area, only letting 'his girls' remain in to eat the hay.  I don't know if the wethers eventually do get in there and eat hay or not, so tonight I put a flake of hay outside the barn for them.

Winter has slammed into northeast Ohio - and lots of other areas.  I woke up this morning to about 4 inches of wet, heavy snow covering everything - even building up on the electric rope.  I am so glad I switched over to the heated water tub for the ponies last week.  The sheep don't have that luxury, but their water in the run-in area of the barn is less likely to freeze, and I switch it out for a fresh bucket if it does.  The lows for the next few nights are in the teens or single digits, with wind chills below zero.  At least we don't expect much more snow here.  I wish we had less wind, though.  And I sure hope this isn't a preview of the entire winter...

Every day is one day closer to spring, I keep telling myself that!


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 22, 2014)

Elding's been acting stupid the last few days, so either someone's coming into/going out of heat, or he's just frustrated that he's only got four ewes to breed...  He had been ok with me, but last night he was just being obnoxious, and kept alternating between wanting attention, and making moves like he was trying to get me out of the run-in area (he'd already chased the wether lambs out).  He finally made one too many rushes at me, and even though he never actually connected, I decided I had to revisit our lessons from last year, and pin him to the ground.

So, I took ahold of his head and flank, and expertly lowered him to the ground and held him there....     well, not exactly.  I got ahold of his head and flank, and we kind of went around in circles for awhile, as I tried to get enough leverage to get him off his feet.  He wasn't struggling, he just wasn't going down.  I tried different holds and different ways of turning his head.  I finally took a breather, still holding onto him, then tried again and with a really determined effort - we both crashed to the ground!  He came down on top of me, but I was able to keep him down as I got to my feet.  Quite glad I was not within sight of anyone... lol

I held him down for several minutes, and he didn't struggle so I'm hoping he remembered this from last year.  When I let him go he just walked quietly away from me.  He was doing some more chasing of the wether lambs as I left, hopefully he gets over his mood soon.  Rose's ewe lamb may be the only one he has left to breed, she's the one he's been more interested in lately.

The silt fencing has been working well, no sheep have gone through the fence since I've put it up.  And it's held through the 5 or so inches of snow we've had, and days of gusty winds.  Today it's finally warmed up into the 40's!  I don't remember ever having a stretch of weather this cold, this early in the winter.  I am glad I really stocked up on hay this fall.

All the sheep come into the run-in area for pellets/corn twice a day, but then Elding runs the wether lambs out.  I don't know if he lets them back in at some point, or not, so I've been putting a flake of hay outside for them, but then I saw Elding eating that hay, too - and of course a lot of it gets wasted instead of eaten.  So I've been thinking about setting up a 'lamb pen' inside the run-in area, to put the wether lambs in for the nights, where they'd have access to half the hay feeder, and Elding and the ewes would still have access to the other half.  I have them for two more months, I have to do something so I know they're eating.

Well, I have to eat my words - just went out to feed for the evening, and one of the wether lambs had gotten out of their pasture - not sure how, but at least he didn't take the other two with him.  I'll check the fencing better tomorrow when I have daylight.  I don't want to pen these guys for the remainder of their time here, but I also don't want to spend a ton of money on fencing for lambs who will only be here for two more months.  sigh.

Everyone else is doing well, and we're currently in a warmup for a few days (which means mud, but it's nice to have a break from the cold).  I've seen very few deer, but plenty of tracks in the snow in my yard.  I bet the deer are already wishing for spring, too!


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 27, 2014)

Only one wether lamb is still escaping out of the sheep's pasture, Brosa's lamb.  Figures, since his mom regularly got out of the sheep's pasture and into the horse's pasture when she was a lamb.  For several days in a row, I let him back in, in the evening when I fed.  Then one evening everyone was in the pasture looking innocent - but a neighbor had called not a half hour before, to let me know one of the lambs was in her pasture.  Innocent indeed! lol.  At least he doesn't seem to be going very far without his buddies.

I've been blowing the contents out of the quail eggs.  I discovered how to empty them with only one little hole in one end.  I am breaking fewer of them, too!  I haven't sold any yet, but I only have them listed on Craigslist so far.

Yesterday I noticed that one of the quail is getting pecked on by the others, she has a small bare area on her head.  I put a couple of cardboard 'quail shelters' in with them, and some handfulls of hay, and I'm watching her.  I'll have to pull her if they continue, but they seem to be doing ok today.

I keep thinking of all kinds of things to write in my journal here, and then when I get inside I forget them...  things like how nice and peaceful it is in the sheep's run-in area, when they're eating their pellets or munching hay, even when it's cold and windy and snowing outside.  Or how I'm doing with my knitting - I've finished three hats now, and I'm working on the sleeves of a knitted shirt.  I'm going longer now between dropping stitches or otherwise snarling something up.  I usually take it to someone who can fix it for me, but the other day I actually managed to pick up a dropped stitch by myself!  I also knit the stitch marker into the sleeve...    lol

109 days till my first possible lambing date, doesn't sound like a lot, does it?  And December 14 is just 17 days away.  That's the day that we start adding a bit of daylight again in the evenings  

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey, I don't know if it is available in your area but I've used a "No Peck" goop which effectively ended the pecking in my flock. 
The added daylight made me so happy! Way to focus on the positive!
Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 8, 2014)

@BrownSheep - thanks, TSC probably has it too.  They seem to have stopped picking on her for now.

Elding was acting stupid again today.  I took some stuff out to the barn, and stayed in the run-in with them for a bit.  Elding wanted attention, so I finally petted him, then I got the brush and brushed him.  He stood totally still for that, he loves it.

Then he started chasing some of the ewes around, then he kept coming back to me as I walked toward the pasture gate.  Partway there, I stopped by a large wooden spool I put out for the lambs to climb on, and he started coming at me again, so I went around the spool... so did he... I was hoping he would give up but he didn't, he was turning it into a game of 'chase', and I needed to put a stop to it.  So, I got ahold of him, just like last time, to get him down on the ground and hold him there.

This time it went much easier - I kept hold of his head and held one front foot up, and just waited till he laid down, and I kept him there.  I reminded him of a few things, like 'I am in charge' and 'I could eat you'.  He kicked some with his back legs, then he kicked a lot, then he calmed down.  I let him up, and he didn't try to come at me again.

I came in and checked the calender - I put him down on the ground on November 21 - exactly 16 days ago!  So I'm pretty sure his attitude change is due to someone coming into heat.  Ewes aren't obvious about being in season like goats are - but Elding is not as subtle!  

(wrote this last night, there's more to add but I'll do that in another post soon)


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 9, 2014)

This past weekend I got some more neat stuff off Craigslist - a sheep chair and a lamb creep feeder gate!  Both in good condition, and originally from Premier1.  I've never used a sheep chair, but I think it'll really come in handy.  I'll try and get some pictures when I use it.

I hope to set up the lamb creep feeder gate soon.  I'm hoping the wether lambs will be small enough to still fit through, without the adult sheep being able to.  One wether lamb is bigger than the others, so I may be able to set it for just the two smaller ones, which is ok.  If I can set up a small pen that only they can access, I can make sure they're getting plenty of hay and pellets, without Elding running them out.  My only concern is Brosa - she's the only one with horns, and I worry that she might try and get through the creep gate and get her horns stuck.  If I can't make it safe for her I won't feel safe using it.

The current project for the weaver's guild that I'm in, is a tartan pattern woven on a tabletop loom.   We dyed the yarn earlier this year, then a couple months ago we teamed up and measured off the warp and warped up the looms.  Then we each weave a yard and pass the loom to the next person.  I'm nearly done with my yard.



 

It's pretty cool!  I've learned a lot, which will really help when I start weaving on the bigger loom I got off Craigslist last year.

The sheep and ponies are doing well, just getting through winter.  It's dark now in the morning when I go out to feed.  And about dark when I get home.  Just five more days until sunset starts getting later again - slowly at first, but it will be very welcome.  Mornings will keep getting darker until January though.  But every day is one day closer to spring, and lambing season!


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 9, 2014)

That is beautiful!
I've just recently found the Handweaver's Guild in my area and am trying to decide when to join. They have an upcoming weaving intensive workshop in January but as a complete beginner I think I might want to hold off until I know the basics. 

Do you start lambing in Jan. or later?


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 9, 2014)

@BrownSheep - thanks!

Lambing in January - brrrrrrr!  Not for me.   I put Elding in for a first lambing date of March 16, after crossing my fingers for an early spring.  I forgot we often get a snowstorm right around St. Patrick's Day...


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 10, 2014)

purplequeenvt said:


> My advice....if he comes at you again, grab him, flip him over onto his side, and hold him there until he stops struggling, then let him up. No yelling, no hitting. Do this every time he tries to butt you. Eventually he should get the message that you are the boss and he shouldn't even consider messing with you
> ...
> He may need a refresher course every once in a while, but if he's smart, he'll figure out what's up and be respectful.



I'm quoting an older post from purplequeenvt because I went back and read our posts from that time (last year).  I had been having some situations with Elding, my ram, that I wanted to deal with before they got out of hand.

So, I guess right now we're on a 'refresher course'.  If I go in and feed and water and leave, Elding is fine.  But if I stay longer, either just to watch the sheep or to bring extra water or something, Elding has been making little rushes at me.  He's never actually connected, but I'm dealing with it now because I don't want it to progress.

After I let the sheep in their run-in area to eat pellets and corn, Elding chases the wether lambs out of the run-in.  He doesn't bother "his" girls (except to check and see if any want to breed, tho most if not all are bred by now).  If I stay, he sometimes comes over to me with that look in his eyes, but he realizes I'm not a ewe.  He must figure that since I'm not one of his ewes, I need to be chased out, too.  I may be short, and wear a fuzzy brown jacket, but Elding, I Am Not A Sheep!  

Maybe that sheep chair could get some use as a Naughty Chair...


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 14, 2014)

Change in plans, I won't use the creep gate, too worried about Brosa getting her horns caught.  And the wether lambs are pretty big now anyway, not sure I could set it for them and not have any others get through.  I'm trying to decide if I want to set up a pen for the wethers or not... Elding still chases them out after everyone eats their pellets, but I've been able to watch them enough this weekend to see that they do get back in later, so they do have access to the hay.

It was a damp, drizzly, muddy, cloudy dismal day today.  But - sunset tonight is one minute later than sunset was last night!!    It won't be long before it's noticeable in the evenings - woohoo!

Edited to add: I did body condition checks on the sheep tonight, and the wethers could stand to gain some weight, so I will work on setting up a separate pen for them.  Wish I had an easy way to set up a separate paddock, but that's not possible right now.  At least next year I'll be able to time it better, so I'm not keeping wethers this far into winter.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds like Elding needs a time out.  Sitting in the corner in the chair sounds like a good idea.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 16, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Sounds like Elding needs a time out.  Sitting in the corner in the chair sounds like a good idea.



Yep, I've just got to do it on a weekend so I can get pictures!!  Actually, he's been behaving pretty well lately, but I'm not hanging around after I feed either.  But he doesn't make any moves toward me when I go into their pasture to feed and water, even when I have to chase them out of the run-in area to get my work done.

The place I was getting my sheep feed from stopped carrying it.  What they switched to was cheaper - and the ingredient list reflected that   .  So I called the Buckeye customer service number to find out if there were any other dealers around, and if they had a minimum order requirement.  She said no minimum, and gave me the closest dealers.  I wish I would have gone this route last year, when I had trouble finding the feed for awhile - the new place I'm going to is two dollars a bag less  

We had a few nice days as far as temperatures, but it's been mostly cloudy and rainy, so everything's muddy.  And tomorrow winter returns, so it'll be frozen mud with some snow on top.  It really hasn't been that bad of a winter yet, but there's still quite of bit of it left.  Just 90 days till my first possible lambing date though!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 22, 2014)

Yea for winter solstice! Yea for more daylight!  We've actually gained 4 minutes of extra daylight in the evenings since December 13, which was somewhat noticeable today, especially since it wasn't cloudy.  We are still losing daylight in the mornings, and will until January 6.  But turning the corner of winter solstice is always a morale booster.

On Friday, I got home from work a little later than usual.  The sheep met me at their gate - which is normal, except they seemed a little miffed at the delay.  I went through the gate, then turned to look at Elding, who suddenly makes this tremendous leap straight up into the air!  We eyed each other for a few moments, and I asked him, "Am I going to have to flip you again?"  He didn't make any moves toward me, and behaved as we all went to the barn and I did chores and fed and watered.

Some friends with sheep told me later that what Elding did was, in fact, a threatening move (he was 'sizing me up' one put it), and that next time he might make contact at the height he reached (about my head level).  I was careful around him when I did chores on Saturday, but on Sunday I knew I'd be going in and out of their pasture quite a few times, bringing stuff in and setting up a pen for the wethers.

Well, as the saying goes, "Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer".  I don't remember where I heard it, but it gave me an idea.

On my first trip into the sheep's pasture on Sunday, I found a collar and leash and put them on Elding.  It wasn't hard, as he generally comes right up to me when I go in, to see what I'm doing (and maybe size me up for another one of those leaps...).  There's also a side of him that enjoys attention, petting and being brushed, and he's fairly personable until his other brain reminds him that it's breeding season  

So, I get the collar and leash on Elding, and take him with me as I head back to the gate to go get more stuff.  Elding is not thrilled with this turn of events.  He tries to convince me he's forgotten how to walk on a leash.  I remind him that there cannot be both an irresistable force and an immovable object.  By the time we get to the gate he's walking fairly nicely.

I make several trips through their pasture, carrying fencing panels, tools and other stuff.  Elding meets me at the gate, I juggle my load so I can hold onto his leash, we walk to the barn, and I go in the person door with my stuff, holding Elding so he doesn't come in, too.  On my return trips we walk back to the gate.  Pretty soon Elding's not quite meeting me at the gate anymore... lol.  Sheep reverse psychology maybe?   

I'm hoping penning the wethers at night helps, they'll have all night to eat in peace, and I can feed them pellets separately so Elding can't butt them away from the feeder.  Getting the wethers into their pen was hard the first night, but it was a little easier tonight.  I hope as they get used to the routine, they'll go right in on their own.

As for Elding?  So far, so good - and he still hasn't seen the Naughty chair


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 22, 2014)

I do the same thing with my rams!  They've all been pretty friendly, so if I have to go in the field with them, they'll walk up to me, and I will grab hold of the marking harness and have them walk along with me. Sometimes they don't want to move. But I make them. I keep pulling and pulling. I just don't want them to get more than an arm's length away because otherwise I feel like I can't control them when they're far away and when they're close like that, they can't do a whole lot of damage.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 23, 2014)

It isn't his brain reminding him it is breeding season.  That is shutting down.  Only enough blood to operate one head at a time and the brain isn't getting any.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 23, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> It isn't his brain reminding him it is breeding season.  That is shutting down.  Only enough blood to operate one head at a time and the brain isn't getting any.


Well, I did say his 'other brain'


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 27, 2014)

We're gaining nearly a minute of daylight per day in the evenings now!

I hope everyone had a nice holiday. I got together with family, it was good.

One of the three quail I have left hasn't been doing so well.  It doesn't seem to be respiratory.  She is still eating and drinking.  On Christmas eve, in the evening, she was laying in their cage looking like she was dying - then half an hour later, she was up eating.  Yesterday I got some probiotics and started adding them to their drinking water.  I figure after the antibiotics, this should help their systems, no matter what she might have.  I'm still getting eggs, I got two yesterday, so the other two haven't got whatever it is.  I've talked to a friend with chickens, she said usually when a bird starts showing symptoms of being sick, no matter what you do, they don't usually make it.

The sheep are doing well.  Gracie and Brosa weren't sheared this fall, so their wool is getting very long!  I'll try to get some current pics this weekend.  The wethers learned the routine of going into their pen in the evening, so they're getting extra feed in the evenings and mornings now.  And the ewes are getting a bit less, since they had been gaining more weight than is good for them.

In a couple of days we'll be heading back to 'normal' winter temperatures.  In a way I won't mind - at least frozen ground is easier to walk on than this mud we've had.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone!

The extra daylight in the evening is noticeable now, and it's nice to do evening chores without needing a flashlight.  In a few days the sunrises will start to get earlier again, and I'm really looking forward to that, too.

Monday I must have left the gate between the sheep's run-in area and the rest of the barn unlatched    I came home to find they'd had a high old time in the barn!  Luckily the feed can lid was firmly on, so the only thing they really did was made a mess of the hay.
Wednesday I came home and the same thing had happened    Did I really leave the gate unlatched again?  There's a lot of stressful stuff going on, so maybe... either that or I'm losing my mind...  Or did the sheep push the catch up?  I don't know.  I put a snap on the latch in case it was the sheep.  If I forget to put the snap on, at least I'll know that was me 

Three weeks till the wethers go to the processor.  I still need to figure out how to get them into the trailer.  If the ground stays frozen I might pull the trailer into their pasture, which will make it a little easier to get them into it, making a chute with fence panels or something.  And on top of the logistics is the emotional part of dealing with it, as my first time.

74 days till my first possible lambing date!  I got some pictures today.

This is Rose (left) and number 3 (right).  They got sheared in September.  Number 3 has really grown well (she is Rose's daughter, and in this picture is just shy of 9 months old).






Brosa didn't get sheared in September, and her wool is getting really long!  The plan is to shear her about the time she would normally shed in the spring, and try separating her soft undercoat (thel) from the longer, stronger outer coat (tog), to spin them separately.





And here's Elding.  I tied him to a fence post while I took pictures, so I didn't have to worry about watching him.  He wasn't happy! lol





I lost another quail, I'm down to two now  .  And my car broke a strut and had too much rust to make it worth fixing, so I had to find another one within budget. Ended up with a decent used chevy sonic hatchback.

Is it spring yet?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 4, 2015)

The sheep are beautiful!    SO sorry about the quail.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

Can you hug your sheep?
I see all that wool and I just want to touch it and hug them... our sheep... run the other way. Once sheared they let you pet them. 
I guess that is why I like hairy dogs... love that poof!

They are beautiful sheep!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 7, 2015)

jodief100 said:


> The sheep are beautiful!    SO sorry about the quail.



Thank you



Southern by choice said:


> Can you hug your sheep?
> I see all that wool and I just want to touch it and hug them... our sheep... run the other way. Once sheared they let you pet them.
> I guess that is why I like hairy dogs... love that poof!
> 
> They are beautiful sheep!



Thank you - I handled Brosa from birth, and she loves being petted and scratched.  Sinking your hands into all that wool is like petting a big shaggy rug!  The other one that loves attention is Elding - when he's not Mr Studley Ram during breeding season lol.  I make sure not to pet his head.  But he loves being scratched and petted on his chest and all along his back and sides.  And loves being brushed with a stiff brush (which is ok to use on their double coat).

Gracie and Rose are friendly, but not quite as pettable since I got them at about a year old.  And I hadn't handled #3 much since I didn't plan on keeping her.  And they're all better with me than with people they don't know.  Food helps break the ice though!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 7, 2015)

A lot going on this week.  The biggest is that my grandma passed away just a few days after her 95th birthday     I will miss her so much.  She told me stories about her grandma and grandpa, who had a small farm and raised most of their own food.  She would go there and help her grandma.  She said we were both 'farm girls'.

We're in a spell of really cold weather right now.  Luckily we only got about three inches of snow, but it's blowing around so much that it's hard to tell when it's snowing and when it's not.  It's 6°F right now, supposed to get to -3 tonight, with a -18 wind chill.  And just as cold again Friday night.  Everyone is doing well so far.  And on the plus side, sunrises are finally - slowly - starting to get earlier again!

On Sunday, I made my first batch of sheep's milk soap.  I used the soapcalc website to figure out the weights of the ingredients.  I used olive oil and lard for the fats.  I read that adding lye to milk would heat it up so much that it scorches and turns a light brown color, and I didn't want that, so I added the lye to the still-frozen milk.  It worked as far as avoiding the color change, but I should have at least partially thawed the milk first    I had to warm it up to get it to the 100° so I could combine it with the fats.

Then the instructions say to stir until it 'traces' - gets thick enough that a bit drizzled from the spoon will lay on the surface briefly instead of going right in.  I stirred. And stirred.  And stirred.  Nothing was happening, in fact it looked like there was still a fair bit of free oil in the mixture (along with flecks of what kinda looked like curdled milk?).    I re-warmed it and stirred again.  Then I thought maybe since the soapcalc amounts assumed I was using water, that the calculations were off because of the fat content of the milk.  So I put a little spoonful of lye in a bit of water, added it, and kept stirring.  It looked better, but I was still seeing some free oil.  So I added lye a second, and then a third time (by this time I figured if it was ruined anyway, I couldn't hurt it worse...).  It finally at least looked uniform and maybe starting to trace, so I poured it into a container and packed it with blankets in a cooler, to keep it insulated as it cooled.

I had to wait 48 hours before I could look at it, according to the directions.  So on Tuesday I took it out - and it had set    I think it's already firm enough to cut into bars to let it continue to cure.  I'm going to take some of it and try milling it (grating it, melting with water and remolding it), as that's supposed to make better soap.  Here's the pan of soap right now:




 

And last week one of my ponies colicked.  I had checked them two hours previous, so luckily I saw it early.  I called the vet, did belly lifts and massages, walked her some, occasionally let her lay down but kept her from rolling.  She was passing some manure.  I heard some gut sounds, sometimes none, then after more belly lifts and massages and time, I'd hear some again.  When the vet called back she seemed to be past the worst of it, and was interested in food again and not trying to lay down anymore.  He advised me to pull her hay and give her a little in the morning, and check her through the night.  He said he sees more colics in the winter and it's often because they're not drinking enough.

I have 4 ponies drinking out of the same water tub so I can't track them individually, but I thought back to that morning, and they hadn't drunk as much water through the previous night as they usually do.  So at lunch the next day I went to TSC and got 3 different flavors of mineral salt - apple, carrot and peppermint!  They already had plain salt, and a salt/mineral block that's molassas flavored, but I thought mixing up the flavors might get them drinking more water.  It's pricey salt, but it's cheaper than a vet bill.

We're almost halfway through January - every day is one day closer to spring!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow!
Sorry about your grandmother My favorite person ever was my Grandma. I miss her and still think of her often and she passed 16 years ago.  It is wonderful that you have fond, lasting memories of her.

 Interesting what your vet said about the water intake. Glad you caught it in time and your pony is ok.

Love your soap!

@babsbag  showed us to do the frozen milk with the lye too.
We purchased, under her advisement, an Oster stick blender.
Works great! 
http://www.target.com/p/oster-immersion-hand-blender/-/A-14648965
on another site it is on sale for $13


----------



## babsbag (Jan 7, 2015)

@norseofcourse  you really need to buy the stick blender, no good way to do soap without one. You need to stick to the amount on lye on the soap calc no matter if you use milk or water. As far as the temperature, I am impressed that you could keep it that cold when you added the lye. I use solidly frozen milk and still have problems keeping it from turning a light shade of tan; the temp is probably around 120 but to be honest, I don't check temps anymore.

That soap is nice and white, I am envious. How long did it take you to add all of the lye to the milk? The slower you go the whiter you can keep it.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 12, 2015)

@Southern by choice sorry about your grandma too.  It is hard but I'm glad I had her in my life for so long.

Thanks SBC and @babsbag on the soap advice!  I think I had a great deal of beginners luck with this first batch.  Yes, I definitely want to get a stick blender - it took forever stirring it with a wooden spoon.  It took somewhere between 5 and 10 minutes to add the lye to the frozen milk - I would sprinkle some on, wait for some of the milk to melt, scrape off a partially melted layer, repeat...  I think I ended up near 70 or 80 degrees, and the book said I needed 100 so I put it in a bowl of hot water.

Adding the extra lye might have worked because the scale I used only measured in 10g increments, so I might not have had the exact right amount of lye.  I will get a more sensitive scale before I do another batch.

I have now milled and repoured about half the batch so far.  I'm going to do the rest scented with cinnamon.  This is some of the first stuff:



 

As it's drying and curing, it's turning brown anyway, even though the lye didn't get the milk hot enough to scorch.  Oh well.  It has a nice feel to it.  In the background is the grated soap I still have to melt and pour into molds.

Oh - do *not* use paper muffin liners as soap molds.  They stick to the soap


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

They look cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Babs is the soapmaker for sure! 

You should see her soaps!!!!!!! @babsbag  you really need to put up some pics!


----------



## Chivoville (Jan 13, 2015)

I actually love the color of your soaps...Anyone who's not a soapmaker would think you made them that color on  purpose....


----------



## babsbag (Jan 13, 2015)

Those soaps are very pretty. Many soaps will turn brown as they cure, some of it is the fragrances that are used; vanilla is known for that. I buy most of my fragrances from Brambleberry and they tell you in the description how it will behave in cold process soap; very useful information.

I don't know about cinnamon in milled soap but in fresh CP soap it can cause a faster trace and if you are stirring by hand it may be so fast that the oils don't get incorporated the way they should before it traces. That mixer is invaluable.

I really enjoy making soap; marketing it...not so much. I need a salesman.(person)


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 17, 2015)

@Southern by choice and @Chivoville - thanks!

@babsbag - thanks, and good to know about the fragrances.

I made about half the soap plain milled, and the other half I added cinnamon and cinnamon essential oil - they look like dark chocolates, and smell so good!  It is hard to be patient as they dry.

Yesterday was the "two months till first possible lambing" date, so I checked udders (sounds better than 'felt up the sheep'   ).  I know two months is a long way out, but I wanted to do something besides just wait (and read everyone else's kidding and lambing threads).  Nothing felt on Gracie, Brosa or number 3, but definite udder development on Rose!  I would not be surprised if she lambs on March 16 or shortly after.

Only a few more days till I take the wethers to the processor.  Hope I get through it alright.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 24, 2015)

I took off work at noon on Wednesday to take the lambs to the processor.  I had to be there by five.  I just made it...

I got the ponies in a side paddock, dropped a section of the electric fence, and drove the truck and trailer into the pasture.  My plan was to back up to the gate to the sheep's pasture.  I pulled in, turned, started backing up and maneuvering toward the gate - and promptly got stuck.  We'd had several inches of wet, heavy snow that morning, on top of the crusty snow we already had, and driving on it turned it into ice.  Plus, I was trying to back up a slight slope.  I kept trying to go forward and back, and managed to make little progress.  I also kept moving closer to a wood fence post that I really didn't want to hit...

Luckily a neighbor was out with his yard tractor and plow, and he came over and was able to push me backwards several times, till I could line the trailer up close enough to the gate.  At one point some hay under the wheels gave me some traction too.  I could not thank him enough, and he refused to take anything (I may find out if he likes lamb).

I jury-rigged some fencing panels and tied them into place to make a chute into the trailer, and I raised the trailer jack, making the back edge of the trailer lower so the lambs couldn't go under the trailer (and it would only be a small hop for them to get in).  It took about a half hour or so to lure them with food and get them in.  I need a better system for next time.

I got in the truck and started it up, then took a moment to write down the odometer reading.  The truck stalled out.  No......  Tried to start it back up, it caught and then died.  A couple more tries, a prayer or two, and it started up again.  Whew.  Put it in gear, push on the gas pedal - and I didn't move.  Oops.  Note to self: recheck trailer jack next time.  Got it lowered back down and stowed away, pulled the truck out of the pasture, put all the fence back, and headed out.

I was so caught up in the logistics of getting them there, that I was able to keep from thinking about this being my first time taking my own lambs in.  At the processors, all that was behind me, and it was difficult.  But they were very nice and patient with me as we did the paperwork.  The wethers were quite happy to get off the trailer, and didn't seem very stressed.  I had a knot in my stomach the size of Idaho, and a headache, and didn't sleep much that night.  I knew the next day was going to be just as hard, if not harder.

They said come on Thursday after 2, as I wanted them to save me the lambskins for processing.  I knew it would be hard for me to deal with the skins, but I felt that as long as I was having them processed, I wanted as much as possible used and not wasted.  I needed to get the skins home, laid out and salted in preparation for tanning.  I managed to get that done, mostly by just focusing on what I had to do, and not thinking of anything else.  I hope they turn out well, they should make beautiful lambskins.

I'm still not completely done, until I can answer the question of, can I eat lamb I raised?  I don't know yet, but I do know that this has been the toughest part of raising sheep so far.

In 'udder' news, I decided to check the ewes once a week, on Friday evening.  So tonight was the second check.  Rose had about the same amount of udder development as she had last week.  Gracie and Brosa still didn't really feel like they had any.  But number 3 - she's getting a small udder!  She is Rose's daughter, so maybe she will take after her mom.

More snow expected this weekend.  I am so hoping for an early spring.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 24, 2015)

I know that had to have been tough - but you did it!   I find that when I butcher something that I wish I didn't - I just wait a few months before I thaw any out and actually cook it.  Seems that a little time softens the blow and stimulates the appetite!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 24, 2015)

It can be hard the first few times, but it will get easier. It's is ALWAYS sad to say goodbye to them though. I butchered one of our sheep a couple weeks ago. That was kind of difficult. 

I did the whole thing from killing down to cutting up the carcass. I'd helped skin and clean the sheep before, but I'd never killed one and I'd never cut a carcass up either.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 24, 2015)

If it makes you feel any better this girl in Idaho has the same size knot in her stomach when she takes in lambs as well. I always feel bad dropping them off but I know they aren't being wasted and they are serving an important purpose. The only lamb of mine I've watched being butchered was a ewe lamb that had mangled ( not an overstatement) her leg. The butcher really made her death a sweet and welcomed exit but I still teared up a little. 

You will not regret saving the skins! I've had a couple professionally done ( Stern Tanning) and have done a couple myself (http://www.offthegridnews.com/2012/09/03/tanning-hides-at-home/). My family thought I was a little morbid at first. Now, my sister wants some for herself.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 25, 2015)

X2 on what Brownsheep said! 

I have a large collection of skins. Sheep that were very special to me, my favorite llama, coyotes, deer, raccoon. I've even got a squirrel skin that I tanned myself. 

We use Bucks Co. Fur Products. I've been very happy with their work. They are reasonably priced too. I send a bunch of skins in every year (we sell the pelts). I've got 6 that are in various stages of drying in preparation to be shipped. 

The skins should take about 2 weeks to dry.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 30, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I know that had to have been tough - but you did it!   I find that when I butcher something that I wish I didn't - I just wait a few months before I thaw any out and actually cook it.  Seems that a little time softens the blow and stimulates the appetite!



Thanks - that will help to keep me from feeling like I have to have some lamb quickly, just to get it over with.  I still have so many conflicting emotions going on...



purplequeenvt said:


> It can be hard the first few times, but it will get easier. It's is ALWAYS sad to say goodbye to them though. I butchered one of our sheep a couple weeks ago. That was kind of difficult.
> 
> I did the whole thing from killing down to cutting up the carcass. I'd helped skin and clean the sheep before, but I'd never killed one and I'd never cut a carcass up either.



I'm learning never to say never    but I don't see myself being able to butcher or process one of my own anytime soon, if ever.  I do have a lot of respect for those who can, though - especially now that I've gotten as involved as I have.



BrownSheep said:


> If it makes you feel any better this girl in Idaho has the same size knot in her stomach when she takes in lambs as well. I always feel bad dropping them off but I know they aren't being wasted and they are serving an important purpose. The only lamb of mine I've watched being butchered was a ewe lamb that had mangled ( not an overstatement) her leg. The butcher really made her death a sweet and welcomed exit but I still teared up a little.
> 
> You will not regret saving the skins! I've had a couple professionally done ( Stern Tanning) and have done a couple myself (http://www.offthegridnews.com/2012/09/03/tanning-hides-at-home/). My family thought I was a little morbid at first. Now, my sister wants some for herself.



Thank you.  It helps to hear about others who have gone through the same thing.  I don't like that it will always feel bad, but I guess I prefer that to being totally unfeeling about it.

Stern Tanning is one of the two places recommended in an article about "Preparing your sheepskins for tanning".  That will likely be where I send them.  The information about tanning your own is interesting, though, and I saved it, thanks!



purplequeenvt said:


> X2 on what Brownsheep said!
> 
> I have a large collection of skins. Sheep that were very special to me, my favorite llama, coyotes, deer, raccoon. I've even got a squirrel skin that I tanned myself.
> 
> ...



Bucks Co. Fur is the other place I saw recommended.  Good to know you've been happy with them.  I will be checking the lambskins tomorrow to see how close they are to being ready to send.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 30, 2015)

Today was my weekly udder check     Still no real udder development on Gracie or Brosa.  Rose's udder felt about the same as last week (about large orange size).  And I could still feel a little bit of udder development on Number 3.  It's about 45 days till first possible lambing date.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 1, 2015)

I picked up the lamb from the processor yesterday.  Since this was my first time, I wasn't sure how much to expect.  Two were for me, their hanging weights were 42 and 44 pounds.  The one my neighbor bought was 46 pounds.  The smallest one was a single to a first-time ewe, and he was 6 weeks younger than the others, so it was good that his weight wasn't that far behind theirs.

I asked the guy who did the processing if there was anything he could tell me that would help me as a sheep raiser.  He said they were a good weight, that they don't like them to get much over 50 pounds hanging weight.  And he said that the meat looked really nice, like good lamb is supposed to look (not all the lambs they get in do).  He seemed pretty impressed with them.  I know a lot of the credit is due to their breed, but it still felt good to know that the way I'm raising them must be working well, too.

Some has been (or will be) given to family and friends, but most of it is in my freezer.  I'm still trying to find the switch in my brain that will turn them from 'lambs' into 'meat'.  The evening I took the lambs in, I had pork chops.  Yesterday I had a really good steak.  I had no problems with either of those.  But - I didn't know them.  They came from the store in neatly wrapped trays, or served on a plate at a restaurant.  I think I'm still nearly as disconnected from my food source as most Americans are - or, rather, my mind wants to be.  Maybe it's easier when you grow up with livestock, not just pets.

I'll give it some time, so the memory of taking them in fades a bit.  I've been reading a lot of lamb recipes.

Groundhog Day is tomorrow - spring will be on the way soon!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 1, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> We use Bucks Co. Fur Products. I've been very happy with their work. They are reasonably priced too. I send a bunch of skins in every year (we sell the pelts). I've got 6 that are in various stages of drying in preparation to be shipped.
> 
> The skins should take about 2 weeks to dry.



@purplequeenvt  (or anyone who's done this) - I have some questions about the drying process.  I've got mine outside in a 'calf hutch' type building, with a gate across the front to keep them safe.  I spread them on pallets and salted them.  I checked them today to see how they were doing, and trim off some fat I hadn't been able to before.  However, it's been so cold here that the skins are partially frozen, and the salt has absorbed liquid from the skins and has also frozen, so I can't brush it off, it's kind of crusty on the skins.  Beneath the salt, the skins don't look too dry yet.

I really didn't want to bring the skins inside...  will they be ok out in the cold?  We're still in a cold spell, mostly highs in the 20's and some lows in the single digits.  They are protected from getting snowed on.  Will the cold temps make them take longer to dry?  How will I know when they are dry enough?  Do I try and get all the salt off before folding them up to ship?

Any advice welcome, thanks!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 6, 2015)

I may make a lambing thread when it gets closer to the first lambing date (March 16), but for now I'll keep it here.  Tonight was my weekly udder check!  Rose's udder is getting a bit larger.  Number 3's udder is also a tiny bit larger (she is a FF and Rose's daughter).  New this week - Gracie has some udder development     and last but not least is Brosa, and I still couldn't feel any udder development on her.

Tomorrow will be nice enough to get some pictures.  Brosa is looking wider than the others, and I don't think it's all wool...


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 12, 2015)

Very sad to report that Brosa aborted a lamb today     She appears to be doing alright, but I'll be talking to my vet tomorrow about what to watch for and do.  I don't know if it's connected that she was the only ewe not showing any signs of udder development yet.

Tomorrow is my day to check udders on the other three sheep.  The excitement's gone out of it a little, replaced by some sadness.

Temps are currently in the single digits, wind chills below zero.  We have several extremely cold nights coming up, and daytime temperatures in the single digits or teens.  At least there doesn't seem to be much snow along with it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am sooooooooooo sorry!!!!  You need for real hugs...best I can do online   Hoping the remaining ewes waiting for lambs will have no birthing problems and lambs will be healthy!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 13, 2015)

Tonight was the weekly check on the ewes.  Gracie and Number 3 both have a small amount of udder development, Rose has about twice as much.  I didn't check Brosa, as I had checked her yesterday after I found her aborted lamb, and she still didn't have any udder development.

This weekend will be one month to go for my first possible lambing date, so I'll be doing their CD/T vaccinations.  Not sure which day yet, might be Monday which will be very cold but sunny, better than trying to deal with wet, snowy wool.

Not looking forward to the next 6 or 7 days, we'll be seeing the coldest temperatures yet this winter.  Might break a record low.  At least I have plenty of hay, the ponies have a heated water tub, and we're not supposed to get too much snow.  We are in for some gusty winds, though.  After that the temperatures are supposed to start getting back to normals, that will be great!

Good luck to everyone else in this deep freeze, keep thinking spring!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 14, 2015)

Brosa passed the placenta this morning, nearly 2 days after miscarrying the lamb.  I was able to save it for the lab.  I'm glad she passed it, one less thing to worry about.

Oh, and I talked to the guy at Bucks County Fur yesterday about the lambskins and the ultra cold weather we've been having.  He said being frozen should not hurt them, wait till the temps go back up and check them again and send when I can.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 18, 2015)

I took the lamb and placenta to the vet Monday, for him to send to the state lab.  Two to three weeks before we might get results back, and they might not be able to find the cause at all.  I'm hoping if not, at least they might be able to rule some things out.

27 days till my first possible lambing date - crossing fingers the other 3 ewes will be ok.  If I can believe accuweather, we have about a week more of unseasonably cold weather, then temperatures start to get back to normal again, getting into the 50's by the time lambs are due.  I hope they are right - I will be so glad to see warmer temps!  I was supposed to give shots on Monday, but I just couldn't do it with the temps in the single digits.  Temps this Saturday are supposed to be close to 30, so I'll do shots then, which is still 3 weeks from lambing.

Think spring...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 18, 2015)

Sending you  and  stay warm!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 20, 2015)

Weekly udder check tonight.  Gracie and Number 3 still have smallish udders.  Rose's udder is growing, it feels bigger than a grapefruit, so maybe about the size of an Ugli fruit     Every day that goes by makes it less likely for any of them to lose a lamb to whatever happened with Brosa, and I breathe a little easier.  Brosa is still doing well, normal appetite and activity level, and no strange discharge.

Elding has been a pain ever since Brosa aborted the lamb.  I've had to leash him and take him along with me quite a few times.  Yesterday, he came at me again and I, fed up, got him down on the ground and held him there till he stopped struggling.  I'm still not real good at getting him down, so it took awhile.  I think Elding and I are both very stubborn.

This evening, he started butting the empty hay tub I was carrying in, then came at me, too.  I got hold of him and laid him down again (slightly easier than yesterday).  After I let him up, he rejoined the ewes at the gate, as I walked to the barn.  I got nearly there, and he came at me again.  This time I had to chase (walk not run) him a bit to catch him, and in the process he nearly got me a few times - I held out the leash as he got close, to catch him, but he would stop just short of it and then leap away.  I did finally get him and laid him down again till I felt his eyes were calm again.  This time when I let him up, I kept the leash on him and kept him with me as I got the hay tub and water jug, and took them to the barn.

I'm a bit frustrated, to say the least.  I really don't want to escalate it with Elding, like using electric or hitting him (which I think would just make him worse).  Maybe if I could get him down on the ground quicker, it would be more effective.  Maybe he just needs a few refreshers before it gets through his thick skull again.  Maybe I need to figure out a different approach...

I plan to vaccinate the sheep tomorrow.  Last week was just way too cold.  It's supposed to be about 32 tomorrow, but we're also getting snow.  It is February, this is not unusual, but I am sooooooo ready for spring.  And everyone I talk to is sick of winter and so ready for it to get warmer, too!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about him giving you problems Please be careful so you don't get hurt!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you Hens and Roos, I'm being as careful as I can.

We had about 6 or 7 inches of snow today, with a break in the afternoon, giving me enough time to drive down and get the vaccine I needed.  The roads were bad, luckily the idiot drivers were few...

So now everyone's vaccinated.  The vet said go ahead and vaccinate Brosa with the rest as long as she wasn't showing symptoms of anything, so she's done too.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 26, 2015)

The vet called today with some preliminary results on the lamb that Brosa aborted.  They have ruled out toxoplasmosis, leptospirosis, and neospora.  There was a little bacteria but that may have been normal.  They are still checking on some of the trace minerals and vitamins, but the copper and selenium were ok.

The most unusual thing so far was they said the abdomen was distended, and there were no eyes formed.  Hoping their final report will come soon.

So, at least it appears the reason isn't something contagious to my other ewes.

Elding's behavior has improved. glad for that.  Tomorrow is the weekly udder check on the ewes.  I started a lambing thread since it's only a little over two weeks till the first possible lambing date.  Come on spring!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 1, 2015)

March came in like a lion - a big, white, fluffy lion.  I think we had about 8 inches of snow total - first nice light fluffy stuff, then as it warmed up it got heavier and wetter.  It looks beautiful covering the trees.  Not so beautiful shoveling it from the driveway, and clearing it from gates so I can open them far enough to feed and water.

The sheep don't seem to mind it, they're even eating it, but I am so glad lambing is still a couple weeks away.  I can't imagine lambing in this weather, those who do are a lot tougher than me.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry, winter is still roaring. I'll try sending some of our spring your way!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 9, 2015)

BrownSheep said:


> Sorry, winter is still roaring. I'll try sending some of our spring your way!



Whatever you did, it worked!  Temperatures are finally going above freezing, and all this snow and ice is starting to melt     Of course that means lots of mud, but at this point I'll take it!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 12, 2015)

The weather was nice enough Tuesday that I decided to set up the sheep chair and trim Elding's hooves.  I put the chair in the sheep's run-in area of the barn, and took my camera out so I could get some pictures of Elding all nice and cozy in the chair.

Unfortunately, things did not go as planned.  The person who sold me the chair said just get ahold of a sheep, back them up to the chair, and just kind of 'tip' them in.  It kind of worked - Elding went into the chair easily enough, but one of his hind legs got wedged into the netting.  I had not adjusted the width of the chair, since it seemed about as wide as he is, but I quickly realized I should have narrowed it down quite a bit, so he fit more snugly and couldn't move side to side at all.

I got his hind leg free, and began trimming his hooves, but he was able to move around in the chair, and kept struggling to get out.  I was able to hang on to his front legs for awhile and trim, but then he made a mighty effort, and twisted enough that I knew I couldn't hold him, and he got out.

I put the leash on him and tied him to the fence so I could finish trimming his hooves, at least, and so he didn't get the idea that he escaped entirely.  I didn't have the tools to adjust the sheep chair with me, so that'll have to wait for another day.  And I was so busy holding Elding that I didn't get any pictures.

In other news, the snow is finally melting!  There is a lot of standing water since the ground is too frozen for it to sink in very fast, and plenty of mud where the ground has started to thaw.  There is still a foot or more of snow in much of the pasture.  But it's nice to finally see spring on its way!


----------



## Chivoville (Mar 14, 2015)

Norse, I am really getting a kick out of your trials and tribulations with  Elding.  He is so darned cute! Always getting flipped over onto his back for one reason or another...Maybe eventually he will just lie down when he sees you coming!  You be careful out there!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 17, 2015)

Chivoville said:


> Norse, I am really getting a kick out of your trials and tribulations with  Elding.  He is so darned cute! Always getting flipped over onto his back for one reason or another...Maybe eventually he will just lie down when he sees you coming!  You be careful out there!



LOL - thanks, I am being careful.  He's pretty good when it's not breeding season, and the worst time was the day Brosa miscarried, and I was not watching him (my mistake) so I missed when he switched to attack mode.  And I wasn't prepared to deal with him right then - not only had I not been watching him, but because I'd been trimming soiled wool off Brosa's hind end, I didn't want to grab Elding and flip him because I didn't know at that point whether I was dealing with something infectious or not.

Elding has been doing better lately, as his mind is finally coming out of 'breeding season' mode.  Here he is enjoying some attention:




 

The ewes are getting closer to lambing.  I'm still thinking Rose will lamb first.  Her daughter Lukka won't be far behind, though.  I look forward to seeing what her lamb looks like, since she's such a nice solid little girl:



 

I am still salt-curing the 3 lambskins from January's wethers getting processed.  It's only supposed to take a couple of weeks before they're ready to send to a processor, but the extreme winter temperatures we had caused them to freeze and seemed to stop the curing process.  On the advice of purplequeenvt, I cleaned them off and re-salted them on Sunday, and I do think they're starting to dry properly, now that the temperatures have finally gone back up.  I sure hope they will be ok - I am looking forward to seeing how they turn out.



 

Robins, red-wing blackbirds and killdeer are back.  I have crocus and daffodil shoots poking up.  Most of the remaining snow is the piles in parking lots, although there are still a few snow patches in the pastures.  I've been able to use the hose again to fill the water tub!!  Nothing is growing yet, but it won't be long before fresh spring grass and bouncing baby lambs make winter seem like a distant memory


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 25, 2015)

Most of my posts lately have been in my lambing thread.  It's been a busy week or so.

First Rose lambed on Saturday.  I didn't know she was going to have twins, and after she had her first one, I moved her so I could put Elding in the back half of the sheep's pasture by himself.  Rose then had another lamb, and she seemed to do ok with it - got it cleaned off and it nursed, too.  I penned her with the twins in the run-in for the night so they could bond undisturbed.  By morning, Rose had decided she liked her firstborn but not the second one.  Moving her might have been a factor, or maybe she just figured a single (like her first two lambings) was all she wanted.

By asking here, searching for info on the web, and trial and error, I was able to get Rose to let the second one nurse - kicking and fighting A LOT at first.  Gradually she's gotten better.  I have the twins penned, and every few hours let them out to nurse and have time with Rose.  She still definitely has a favorite.  Every time I let them together, I think of the Smothers Brothers (mom always liked you best...) as they are both boys.  I hope they can be together full time soon.

Then Monday morning, Rose's daughter Lukka lambed.  She did great, and had a single ewe lamb.

Gracie should be lambing any day.  She is wide, and twins again would not surprise me.  Even triplets would only surprise me a little, but I'm quite ok with her just having twins.

Spring has been kind of quietly arriving.  There's lots of birdsong in the morning, plenty of spring mud, and the ponies are shedding like crazy.  But there's still patches of frozen ground, nights below freezing, and spurts of sleet or snow.  I haven't heard the spring peepers yet either.  

The increasing daylight is noticeable now, and I'm looking forward to milking in a few weeks.  I've got a ton of stuff on my to-do list though, lots of outside work once the weather gets a bit nicer and the ground thaws and dries out.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 30, 2015)

Just some random updates.  Saturday we actually had some nice sunshine, so the ponies did some sunbathing behind their run-in shed:



 

Rose has been doing good with the twins.  Rose's pattern is grey, which means the undercoat comes in white/cream and combines with the base color to make it lighter (making grey if they're black, and light brown if they're brown).  Rose may also carry another pattern of 'solid', or she may be homozygous grey.



 

If both the twins get light undercoats, it's more likely that Rose is homozygous grey.  But if the black on either of them stays solid (the undercoat comes in black), then I'll know Rose carries a 'solid' pattern gene.  I find it so interesting to try and figure out the genetics of their colors and patterns.

I boxed up the lambskins today to send to the tanner's.  I sure hope I did the salting right and they turn out ok.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you know what color her parents were? Has she had a brown baby before? Elding is moorit, correct?

The pattern/agouti genes are these: Ag (gray), Aa (solid), Ab (badger face), At (gulmoget - not sure what it's called in Icelandics), Awt (white)

Each sheep gets two agouti genes. Awt is dominate. It hides all the other patterns. Ag, At, and Ab are equal, meaning they don't cancel each other out (ie. both patterns will show up). Aa gets covered by all of the above.

Black (BB)/brown (Bb): brown is recessive so a sheep would have to be Bb/Bb to express moorit. BB/BB and BB/Bb would show up as black. The last pair means that the sheep carries brown and could have brown babies. 

Spotting (SS/Ss): this gene is recessive. SS/SS = no spots, SS/Ss = carries spots, but doesn't have any, and Ss/Ss = spots. 

There are some other "modifier genes" that I don't understand and that aren't too relevant to the basic color genetics. 

Without knowing more of Rose's background, this is her genotype: Ag/A?, BB/B?, SS/Ss. 

I love figuring out color genetics! Ive got most of my sheep figured out so I know what I could possibly get. For example these two sheep.....

I knew that the ewe's genotype was this: Ag/Ab, BB/B?, SS/S?

The ram was this: Aa/Ab, Bb/Bb, SS/S? 

Their babies were both solid black with spots so I know that the babies are both this genotype: Aa (from dad)/Ag (from mom), BB/Bb, Ss/Ss. 

This also means that both the parents carry spots which gives me more information about them. 

Every generation you collect more information.

I have another ewe that is due any second that is this: Ag/A? (could be Aa or Ag), Bb/Bb, SS/Ss (she might possibly be Ss/Ss, but the Ag has covered all the spots). She also has some of those "modifiers" which have turned her face and legs a honey color called "mioget". 

If her babies get Ab (from dad) and Aa from her, then I know that she is Ag/Aa. If they both get Ab/Ag, it doesn't mean that she is Ag/Ag necessarily, but it is a possibility. 

I may have gotten carried away there.....


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 31, 2015)

@purplequeenvt - nice to find someone else so into the color genetics!

Rose's mother was pattern white, I have no idea what color/pattern her sire was.

Rose has been bred three times - once to a black and white ram, twice to a moorit ram, every lamb's color has been black, so it's likely she is BB for color (still a small chance she may carry brown).

Her pattern is grey, and Icelandics must be similar to Shetlands.  White pattern is dominant, so she doesn't have that.  Grey, badgerface and mouflon are equal, so if she had badgerface or mouflon they would show up with her grey (and they don't), so she doesn't have either of those.  The only other pattern she may carry is solid, since it's recessive to everything.  Or she may be grey/grey for pattern.  So whether the twins go grey or not may tell me what her pattern genes are.

I think Rose is spotted, just a few white markings on her face/neck area.  Both rams she's been bred to were spotted, and her offspring have all been spotted.

Elding is moorit for color, solid for pattern, and spotted, so he's recessive for everything.  Using him as a ram has really helped me figure out the genetics of my ewes.  Plus I wanted a nice variety of natural colors for handspinning and pretty fleeces.

I almost have Gracie's genetics figured out, too.  She is white pattern but carries grey, and she is either black/moorit or moorit/moorit.  She is not spotted (or if she is, the white pattern hides it), but she carries spotting.  She is making me wait to see what lambs she gives me this year though! lol


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 10, 2015)

It's been a long week.  Gracie lambed on Tuesday (more on my lambing thread), twins, a boy and a girl.  The boy is pattern white like Gracie.  The girl is moorit and white, and her undercoat will come in white/cream, so the brown markings on her body will lighten up a lot.  With Gracie's lambs, my total number of sheep is, for the first time, in the double digits - I have ten  

On Wednesday, I came home to find one of the two remaining quail dead  .  I'm not sure what happened, neither had been showing signs of anything wrong.  I'll keep the other one for as long as she lives, but I won't get more, at least for the foreseeable future.

We had some storms this week, and on Wednesday I also checked the fencelines and removed a few branches that had come down.  I got all the way to the back of the pasture, and found this:






About an 80 foot long tree - luckily it was just one big long trunk, so no huge mass of branches to deal with.  I went back to the house and got the chainsaw and a battery pack (it's an Earthwise electric chainsaw) to cut a two-foot section out right at the fence.  Walked back and started cutting, but it's been awhile since I used the saw and I didn't realize the battery pack had lost some charge.  It died partway through the first cut.  Back to the house, put the other one on the charger and it soon showed a full charge, put the first one on and soon it did, too.  Walk all the way back to the tree (did I mention it's about a thousand feet from the house?  And uphill?).  Start cutting, get nearly through the first cut and the tree starts to sag and binds the saw.  Got it free, tried to brace underneath the trunk, but with the mud and not much clearance, it wasn't easy to lift it much.  Not enough room to cut from below, either.  Got nearly through the second cut and the saw again binds.  Then the battery packs begin to die...

Walk back to the house for the sawzall and both of its battery packs, walk back to the tree and by now it's getting almost too dark to see what I'm doing.  *Finally* cut through one all the way, then the other cut, and remove a section of trunk right at the fenceline.  The fencing is Intellirope from Premier1, and this is not the first time I've had a tree down on it - it does stretch it, but so far it hasn't broken due to a tree.  I like this fencewire.  If this was board fence, I'd be replacing broken boards.  I wrapped the rope around some insulators a couple times to take up the slack till I can get out and restretch it properly.

Of  course, by then I'm really late feeding, and the sheep are hollering because they are all starving to death!  Luckily I had thrown hay to everyone when I got home, but the sheep also get grain and boy did they let me know I was late!

It's been a rainy April so far, but the weekend is not looking too bad, so maybe some of the mud will dry up.  I have Rose and Lukka's lambs penned for the night, for my first go at milking in the morning.  I hope Rose remembers, but Lukka is still in training.  WIsh me luck!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2015)

First milking of the year this morning!  I wish I had taken the camera, I'll have to do that another day.

Both Rose and Lukka were hollering, and so were their lambs, as I went out to the barn as soon as it was light.  I sure hope the neighbors don't get too annoyed...  The lambs actually stopped calling and settled down till I was done, so maybe the moms will eventually, too, once they get used to the routine.

Brosa really wanted on the milkstand!  I had to keep explaining to her that she didn't need milked.  If she is pregnant, I shouldn't have much trouble milking her later this year.

I actually got Lukka into the milking area first, and she hopped right up onto the stand!  That's the first time she's gotten all the way on the stand, so I decided to just make it a good experience for her, and I didn't tie or milk her.  I brushed her a little, and clipped some wool from around her rear end and udder.  She was a bit unsure about what I was doing, but stayed there till she'd eaten all the grain.  If she continues to do well, it won't be long before I'll be able to start milking her.

Last was Rose, she got on the stand, but I'd forgotten the neckrope so I had to go get it.  Rose didn't want to get on the stand again - she probably saw the neckrope and had bad memories of all the struggles we went through the first few days of her twins, and having to be tied and forced to let the secondborn nurse.  I finally got her on the stand, and she behaved pretty well.  I'm still trimming hair off her, too.  Her udder looked really big and full!  She moved her back feet a fair bit, but overall she wasn't that bad, and settled down and let me milk without too much fuss.

With Rose, last year when I milked her, especially the first few squirts, it seemed like her orifices were really small, and I had a hard time getting a good stream of milk going.  Today, I was happy to see that the milk was coming out more easily right from the beginning (and I only missed the bucket a couple times lol).  I didn't milk her out all the way, and I'm sure she was holding some back.  And all her moving around got some hair and dirt in the milk, so I'll just save it for soapmaking.  I came in and filtered it, and I got a cup and a half!!     Anyone who remembers my milking adventures last year knows I started off measuring results in teaspoons... lol

I let everyone together and the lambs were happy to nurse.  Hope tomorrow goes well, too!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 11, 2015)

Woo hoo!  Making progress for sure!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Woo hoo!  Making progress for sure!



Thanks!  I was looking over my notes from last year, and the most I ever got was just over 10 ounces, and that was combined from two sheep, Rose and Brosa.  Many times I got only 2 or 4 ounces.  So 12 ounces from just Rose is great!  I'm not going for major milk production, just enough for me to play with some cheeses and other recipes, and at this rate production should be just right for that.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 11, 2015)

You're milking sheep?? How does it taste? I heard from queen of sheep when she milked some of hers it was like 2% milk. Very cool.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 20, 2015)

CochinBrahmaLover:) said:


> You're milking sheep?? How does it taste? I heard from queen of sheep when she milked some of hers it was like 2% milk. Very cool.



Well, it tastes like milk     I actually don't buy milk very often, but I'd say it tastes more like whole milk.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 20, 2015)

at least it doesn't taste like chicken


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 20, 2015)

Another busy week.  Some sad news, the last quail passed away last week.  I will miss their little cricket chirps and their cuteness.  Maybe someday I'll get quail again, or chickens... but not now.  Just way too much going on, and I found out I'm not a big egg eater right now anyway.  If I want backyard chicken eggs, there's a fair number of people in the area who have them for sale.

April showers have brought flowers - and yard work!  I've already had to mow some places twice.  My rhubarb is sprouting and it's really coming in well.  And I have little asparagus shoots coming up!  I splurged on a couple of peach trees at Tractor Supply.  The Reliance is nice and healthy, but the Red Haven was a bare-root tree packed in wet sawdust, and it hasn't sprouted yet, so I'm keeping it watered and thinking good thoughts.

I scissor-sheared the wool off of Brosa.  For the most part she behaved and loved it - I'm sure it was a relief to get all that wool off!  Then Rose spent a couple days headbutting the 'new' sheep... lol.  Gracie needs the rest of her wool cut off, too.  The others are also shedding, but since Gracie wasn't sheared in the fall, her wool is much longer.  I've also been trimming hooves.  Always stuff to do...


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 22, 2015)

Crazy sheep.  You would think they would recognize each other by smell.   

Glad to hear the milking is doing better.  I want milk sheep but I haven't time for anything else new right now.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 24, 2015)

The lambs are doing well.  It's interesting how the patterns can be so similar.  The dark ring around the eyes seems to show up often, even if the ram and ewe don't have it.

And I was looking at Lukka's lamb, and Gracie's ewe lamb, and noticed they both had remarkably similar mouth/nose markings:

Lukka's lamb:






Gracie's ewe lamb:



 

I'm still waiting to see if Rose's lambs will go grey, or stay black.  Same with Lukka's lamb, the brown on her body will lighten if the undercoat comes in white, or it will stay brown if the undercoat comes in brown.

I know that the undercoat on Gracie's lamb will come in white, so the brown on her body will get very light.

The beekeeper brought two hives this week.  They are out by the apple trees, which are just about to bloom - the bees will be very happy!  He will bring another hive or two soon, and put the upper boxes on (supers? where they put honey), and said he ought to be able to harvest mid summer!  He owns the hives and does the work, I'll get a small share of the honey, and the benefit of having lots of bees to pollinate everything.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 7, 2015)

Been awhile - things have been busy!  Rose's lambs are growing really well.  I think their black will stay black instead of going grey, which means Rose carries the gene for solid, along with the gene for grey.  Lukka's lamb is growing more slowly, but she's doing well.  Gracie's twins are also doing well, they're nearly as big as Lukka's single already, and they are two weeks younger.

Brosa is still pregnant.  I think we're approaching the point in her pregnancy when she lost her lamb this winter, so fingers crossed that nothing bad happens this time     .

I got some supplies for making cheese, but I haven't made any yet.  I got about 90 bales of hay at a good price from someone selling last year's to make room in their barn for this year's.  I got a test bale first to make sure the sheep liked it    .

Last week I saw another sign of spring - a turtle crossing the road!  I stopped and carried him the rest of the way across (looked like a red-ear turtle).  On the other side of the road was a small creek/pond, so I gently tossed him into the water.  Where he landed upside-down  .  The shoreline was too soft to get close, so I found a long branch so I could turn him over (yeah, I know he could have easily righted himself, but I felt guilty...).  When I came back he already had his head out of the water, breathing and probably looking around and saying "what the h....?"  LOL   I turned him right side up, and he swam away.  

Went to a tack swap and sold a mini harness, and I picked up a few bargains.  Some people were giving away stuff, and I got some nice nylon strap tie-downs for the pickup free!.

My asparagus bed is finally producing enough to make it worth cooking!  I picked ten stalks the other day, cooked and ate them within 5 minutes of picking.  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  Another harvest two days later but only 6 stalks.  It's the third or fourth year for the bed, this should be the start of some nice harvests for quite a few years.  The rhubarb, started about the same time, is doing great, too.

I splurged and got an emasculatome from Premier1 to wether the lambs.  So that'll get done within the next couple of weeks.  A friend's going to come help hold them, and I'm getting some pain meds from the vet to give them (the lambs, not the friend lol).  

I need to update the sheep milking thread soon, too - some ups and downs, but overall it's going well.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 7, 2015)

Asaparagus is actually something that grows wild in the barrow pits here. Lots of people walk the roads picking it in the spring. I, personally, love aspargus in the fall. It turns a beautiful orange. 

We have painted turtles here but bodies of water are so widespread you never really see them.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 6, 2015)

I keep meaning to update my journal, and then things get so busy...

The lambs are all growing and doing well.  Rose's boys, especially, are getting big.  I've been letting them out into the main pasture nearly every day after work, and they love eating all the weeds, trees and bushes they can reach.  I love just being out there with them, watching them eat, occasionally pulling down a branch or some grapevines for them.

Gracie's twins, and Lukka's little single ewe lamb, have discovered that they can squeeze through their pasture gate, so they often get a head start, much to the dismay of their moms (Lukka seems more worried - I think Gracie enjoys the break   ).

A friend came over a few weeks ago and held each of Rose's lambs while I used the emasculatome.  I'd given them some pain meds from the vet about an hour prior.  We were prepared for a major reaction when each cord was crushed, but they made very little fuss and it went well.  22 days later, when we wethered Gracie's ram lamb, we re-checked Rose's boys, and I was easily able to tell that the earlier wethering had been successful.  I like this method, faster and much easier on the lambs than surgically wethering (I've never banded, so I can't compare to that, but I like the nearly zero chance of flystrike with this, even if done in the heat of summer).

Milking is going well, with an occasional day skipped due to poor weather or too much other stuff going on.  I made my first batches of cheese, which I'll write more about in my milking thread.

I went to the Great Lakes Fiber Festival in Wooster, and it was a great weekend!  The weather couldn't have been better, and it was nice seeing people I don't see often (hi Roving Jacobs   ), going through all the buildings of vendors, seeing the sheep and bunnies and alpacas, listening in on some of the classes, and checking out the fleeces entered in the wool contest.  There were some Finn lambs at one booth, and their 'baaaaa' just sounded so soft and cute, I had to keep reminding myself I already had sheep.

I got a couple of peach trees planted, one is doing well, the other was a bare-root that appears to have dried out more than it should have - it's growing, but only near the bottom, so I'll give it a chance (the growth is above the graft).  The asparagus and rhubarb are doing well, and I will work tomorrow on getting the rest of the garden ready to plant tomatoes and zucchini (a bit late but not as bad as last year).

A nice spring so far, just brings a lot of work.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello norseofcourse! I just saw one of your old for sale threads and realized you are just over an hour north of me  hoping to get into my own sheep soon. good to know theres some cool people not too far.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 20, 2015)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> Hello norseofcourse! I just saw one of your old for sale threads and realized you are just over an hour north of me  hoping to get into my own sheep soon. good to know theres some cool people not too far.


Awww, thanks     I ended up keeping that ewe lamb, she was just so nicely built I couldn't bring myself to take her in with the wether lambs.  She's doing well as a first-time mom and behaving great on the milking stand.

What type of sheep are you thinking about getting?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jun 27, 2015)

norseofcourse said:


> Awww, thanks     I ended up keeping that ewe lamb, she was just so nicely built I couldn't bring myself to take her in with the wether lambs.  She's doing well as a first-time mom and behaving great on the milking stand.
> 
> What type of sheep are you thinking about getting?



I know someone close with shetlands and two people close-ish with icelandics and crosses. I really like the guys shetlands and will be for sure getting a few wool wethers from him when I am ready. I have been thinking over what ewes to get for meat lambs and will likely go with Shetland or Icelandic cross. when I get out to the auctions I like to keep my eye out for what breeds show up and sometimes there end up some good lookin bum lambs people just don't want to bother with. may end up getting a nice ram lamb that way when I get that far.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 28, 2015)

Things have been busy.  The lambs are growing well, with tremendously fluffy coats.  I have been dealing with some worm issues, though.  I spot-check eyelids when I can, and one of Gracie's lambs was looking pale.  Over the weekend I penned everybody and checked them.  Three of the lambs were pale enough and got wormed.  One of those three is Gracie's ram lamb, and his eyelids were quite pale pink.  He didn't have bottlejaw, his weight was decent, and he was otherwise ok, but I've been watching him closely and giving him Nutridrench and some extra grain.  He does have an appetite, but not nearly the gusto with which the others approach their food.  He's been laying down a bit more often than normal, too.  I hope he improves soon.

Elding, who has his own pasture right next to the other sheep, is in good shape.  In fact, he's *very* well-conditioned.  He has about a third of an acre of pasture/weeds/brush, and his own personal apple tree.  I have started calling him Fat Boy...

Brosa is still pregnant.  She is developing an udder, but it's not very big yet.  Her last possible due date should be August 10, and I think her udder should be much bigger by now.  I know, I know, every sheep is different - but still....  I've seen what I'm sure is lamb movement, and her vulva area is starting to swell.  But it's nearly August - could she be as close as 2 weeks or less away?  I don't know...  I suppose it's possible she could have gotten bred through the gate sometime after I separated them, but I sure hope not.  I guess only time will tell, and I'll keep watching as her signs progress.

I'll get some new pictures soon to post.  It's been hot and humid most days (if it's not raining), and by the time it cools off in the evening, the mosquitoes come out.  Oh, well, it gives us something to complain about when we're not complaining about the cold and snow LOL - which will be here soon enough!


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been hit, as many have, with parasite issues this summer.  Last week I treated Gracie's ram lamb, and both of Rose's lambs, with Valbazen.  When Gracie's lamb didn't seem to be improving much, I dosed him a week later, this time with Ivermectin (which gets a few types of worms that Valbazen doesn't).  His appetite is finally increasing, and he's been more active and not laying down quite as much.

However, yesterday (Tuesday) evening, Rose's black lamb didn't want to eat any grain at all - not normal!  I caught him and checked out what I could - his eyelids were still pale, but the same or slightly improved from when I'd wormed him the week before.  No signs of bloat, urinary calculi, or anything else.  I watched him this morning, and again he didn't want any grain, but he did start eating hay out of the hay feeder.  I decided to re-dose him with Ivermectin as well.  This evening his appetite was much better, and he ate his share of grain as usual.  I will continue keeping a close eye on him and all the lambs.

All the lambs got sheared - many thanks to Roving Jacobs, who did a fine job!!  I was a little worried about Gracie's ram lamb, since he was still pretty anemic, but he did ok.  I actually sheared him partway, to get a feel for it.  You could sure tell which one I did      but that's ok, and it won't look so uneven once his wool grows back in some.  She also sheared Elding, who I'm sure was glad to lose all that wool.  He didn't look quite as bad as I'd feared under all that, but he's certainly 'well-conditioned'.

Brosa is still playing the waiting game.  At least it hasn't been super hot.  With her wool, it's hard to tell if she's dropped, but I don't think so yet.  She still looks like a week or two out...


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Aug 19, 2015)

how is Brosa?


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 20, 2015)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> how is Brosa?


Brosa is fine.  I'm starting to think she may not be pregnant...


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 7, 2015)

It's been quite awhile since I've done an update!  Things have been really busy.

Brosa had me fooled, it's long past time for lambs so she didn't get bred again after she miscarried.  I hope she successfully has a lamb this coming spring.

Gracie's ram lamb was treated with levamisole, which finally seems to have kicked the worms.  The ivermectin was having some effect, but not near enough according to the fecal test.  He's doing well, I still have to get some updated sheep pictures.

My zucchini did great this year!




 

In early summer, I piled load after load of horse manure (composted and fresh) in two rows, laid black plastic over it all, and planted 4 zucchini plants in the 'valley' between the manure rows.  Then I ignored it - didn't even water it during the couple months we had of no rain.  I've eaten quite a bit, given it to friends, and taken zucchini into work to give away.  Not bad for having gotten the zucchini planted really late - July 9th.

I also got the tomato plants in late, and they haven't done nearly as well.  Next year I'm going to use the same manure/black plastic system with them.  If it works as well with tomatoes, I will be learning to can - and I sure hope it does.

I have some old apple trees out back, planted about 65 years ago.  The trees are old and overgrown, and I don't spray them, and some people have told me I won't get good apples from them.  I didn't listen to them, and neither did the trees!



 

A few are Yellow Transparent (early summer apples), and the others are red apples that are maturing now.  The ponies and sheep both love them.  I'm still not quite sure what varieties they are, but they are tasty.  Most of them are out of my reach, but I got a fruit picker on a long pole this year, so I hope to get some.  I have been working on trimming some of the trees where I can, and clearing the grapevines and bittersweet vines that are smothering a couple trees.

Some of the credit for the apple tree success has to belong to the bees.  A beekeeper has two hives here, I'll get a share of the honey he harvests.  He checked them a few weeks ago, and said there wasn't enough honey to harvest yet (they are young hives, and we had a really rainy spring that he said affected the production of a lot of hives).



 

The sheep are doing well.  Rose's lambs are the biggest of them all.  They are all spoken for, which is good, but it will be very hard to take them in to be processed next month.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 7, 2015)

What do you do with your zuccini?


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 8, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> What do you do with your zuccini?


Mostly I slice it up and bake it in the oven with onion and spices.  I love it that way.  I've grilled it, too.  The link you posted for zucchini cake sounds interesting.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 8, 2015)

Aww! Sounds like a busy and fun time at your place! Glad everyone and everything is doing well!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 9, 2015)

Zucchini looks great. And, I'm drooling over those apples!


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been getting my hay in! Later in the year than usual, since I still had a bunch of hay, and nowhere to put it to empty out the garage to put new hay in. Due to condensation problems in my barn, I haven't been able to store hay there.  With advice and some help from a friend, I built a lean-to shaped frame in the barn and we put plastic over the top.  It's 16' wide, 8' deep and 7' to 9' high (sloping toward the wall of the barn). I put plastic down for a vapor barrier, and a layer of pallets on the floor and pallets against the wall.  I got 60 bales of hay in it Monday. I now have plenty of hay in the barn where I need it for the sheep, and I have a place to put remaining 'last year's' hay to empty out the garage and get current hay in when it's harvested.

60 more bales, and I'll have all my hay in.  I will be glad to have that done.

I found someone within driving distance that was advertising teff hay.  I've read about it but never seen it here.  I went and got 5 bales to give it a try.  It looked stemmier than I thought it would, and not real green.  It looks like it might have been cut later than it should.  I'll see how the sheep and ponies like it, but I doubt I'd drive that distance for a bigger supply, unless it looks a lot better once it's opened and the critters love it.

Only a little over two weeks till the lambs go to the processor, and Elding goes in with the ewes.  Elding is more than ready, and the ewes seem to be too - they are hanging around his paddock a bit more often when they're in the main pasture.  I know, I know, I still need to get pictures...


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 4, 2015)

With Icelandics, it has to be a saga, right?  lol

The sheep were out in the main pasture all afternoon.  Rose was flirting with Elding, who nearly went through the fence several times - I heard him hit the electric with a *snap* at least twice, and looked quickly to see him jump back.

As dark approached, I filled the feeders for the sheep and lambs, and called the sheep to come into their pasture.  They know the routine, and I watched, as I always do, with a smile as the flock came, and I let them in the gate.  Wait - not all of them.  Recount - yep, only eight, there should be nine.  Who's missing?  Not Rose, she's right there.  Brosa?  No, she's up by the barn, wanting to be first at the grain.  Gracie!  Where's Gracie?

I look, and I call, and call.  At least Gracie's a white sheep, and should be easier to spot in the growing dark.  Is she over by Elding?  No.  Under the apple trees? No.  With the ponies, stealing a few bites of their hay?  No....  So I grabbed a flashlight and took off into the pasture, calling.

I figured I'd start along the perimeter of the fence - visions went through my mind of Gracie somehow stuck in the fence, or caught somewhere else, and trapped.  Or, heaven forbid, someone hunting close enough mistook a short white fluffy sheep for a deer... really tried to banish that thought.

So I headed up the west fenceline, where the ponies and sheep have worn a path next to the fence.  Unfortunately, I forgot that in places, the &$%*# wild multiflora rose sends shoots out.  I didn't have the flashlight on yet, but it was just dark enough that I missed one gangly briar, until I suddenly caught it right across my face!  OUCH!  I stumbled backwards, fell, and rolled right into the fence... DOUBLE OUCH!  I felt one good shock and got out of there as fast as I could.

I continued to search the pasture (much more mindful of briars and fence), pointing the flashlight beam everywhere I could, looking for a flash of white.  I called, then paused and listened, hoping for a reply.  No luck.  I made it through a general sweep of the back pasture, headed towards the barn, and heard the sheep calling - and as I got closer, I heard a *baaa* from the apple trees - Gracie!  She came over to me and I told her she had me worried, but I couldn't be mad at her because she was ok.  I led her back into the sheep's pasture and fed everyone.

So ends the saga of the missing sheep.  It could have been worse - she could have been hurt (or worse), I could have broke an ankle or something when I fell, I could have not been able to find her at all (of course, then I wouldn't be writing this, I'd still be out looking, and wondering how long before I call the police about a missing sheep...).  But all is well, I have all 9 sheep (10 counting Elding) safe, sound and fed.  I also have the remnant of a rose thorn embedded just above my upper lip.  And I don't want to touch that electric fence again for a long, long time.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 4, 2015)

Glad you're both ok!


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 4, 2015)

Ouch! Glad all was well.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 5, 2015)

Gosh... the things our "kids" do to us huh? Glad everything turned out OK in the end.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 5, 2015)

I echo those who have posted before me, in saying that I'm glad you're both okay!  Scary when one of our animals goes missing!


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone - I'm glad all turned out well, too!  I can even see the humor in it - of course, there was a lot more humor after it was over, than when it was happening!


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 12, 2015)

I took the 5 lambs into the processor yesterday.  First, some pictures I got recently.

This one's just for fun - I got the adult ewes sheared in early October, and Rose and Brosa spent a couple of days butting the 'new' sheep.




 

This is Rose and one of her her two lambs.  I'd been trying to get a picture that showed how big the lambs were.  Here, he has nearly three months worth of wool growth, and Rose has just under a month's - so he is fluffier, but he's also (to me) a darn nice big lamb.



 

Here are the lambs at the feeder.  From the left, the solid black is one of Rose's twins, the next is one of Gracie's twins (the girl), next is Rose's other twin, next is Gracie's other twin (the boy), and finally Lukka's single ewe lamb.  Gracie's boy is the one who had the parasite problem, and you can really see the size difference with him.



 

I really thought Gracie's boy would be the smallest of them all - but surprisingly, he wasn't.  I got the hanging weights of the lambs today.  The hanging weights include the heads this time, so my guess is maybe 6 or 7 pounds is due to the head.

Rose's lambs were, as expected, the heaviest:  Black and white one was 64 pounds, black one was 62 lbs.

Gracie's lambs surprised me by being more than I had thought:  Ewe lamb 58 pounds, little white wether lamb 50 lbs.  With his earlier parasite issues, I really didn't expect this, especially since he looked so small next to Rose's boys.

And Lukka's single ewe lamb was slightly more than I thought she would be:  46 lbs.

So overall, decent weights!  I did feed the lambs some pellets and grain - a mix of Buckeye nonmedicated lamb & beef pellets, whole corn, and alfalfa pellets.  I added a bit of sunflower seeds, for the extra protein, because of Gracie's wether lamb's anemia.  They got it for about the last 3 months, just a little at first, gradually increasing till the most they got was maybe just under a cup each, twice a day.

Today I also picked up the pelts from the processor, and brought them home to clean and salt them.  That's probably about the most unpleasant job I have to do.  It helps a little to think their beautiful lambskins won't be wasted, and that they had really good lives while they were here.  But it's rough, and I'm glad this part only happens once a year.

Elding has been in with the ewes since yesterday evening.  And the circle continues...


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 15, 2015)

Those are some good sized little lambs! Remind me the next time you have me out and I'll bring my scale and we can see how much fattypants Elding weighs 

The pelts I get back from the processor are salted and ready to go thankfully, but I still have 3 left from private buyers in my freezer waiting to be fleshed. I use a pressure washer and it goes quickly but it just isn't a very fun job and it's sad saying goodbye. Seeing the new lambs in the spring makes it better though.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 16, 2015)

Roving Jacobs said:


> Those are some good sized little lambs! Remind me the next time you have me out and I'll bring my scale and we can see how much fattypants Elding weighs



Elding's not fat, he's fluffy!!  

Actually, a few weeks of pacing the fenceline lusting after the ewes trimmed him down some.  And now in with them, he's still getting plenty of exercise.  I hope to get a scale of my own before next spring's lambing season, but if I don't, thanks for the offer!


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 17, 2015)

Sounds like a freezer full!  good luck with the pelts. I would try to process ours someday. Being hair sheep dh says no.... we do have a friend who takes the horns and makes knife handles, ect.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 17, 2015)

promiseacres said:


> Sounds like a freezer full!  good luck with the pelts. I would try to process ours someday. Being hair sheep dh says no.... we do have a friend who takes the horns and makes knife handles, ect.


Even if they're hair sheep, can't you still de-hair them and tan the leather?  Another option would be making the skins into parchment - which could be quite profitable if you can produce high-quality parchment and market it to people like artists or SCA members ( www.sca.org ) who do calligraphy.  Or even turn them into rawhide rolls for dog treats - lots of dogs are allergic to beef but can have lamb products.

Oh, and thanks


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 17, 2015)

Even as a hair on hide it might be cool. I know someone who tans her goat hides and they're gorgeous as rugs.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 17, 2015)

I know! DH thinks it's too much work and he always says what would you do with it? Yet he is all for putting our 4 horn rams head on the wall...


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 17, 2015)

Roving Jacobs said:


> Even as a hair on hide it might be cool. I know someone who tans her goat hides and they're gorgeous as rugs.



And since goats (especially) normally have distinct hair/fur color patterns, you'd be able to identify your throw rugs by name!  (sorry weird mood at the moment - no offense intended)


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 18, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> And since goats (especially) normally have distinct hair/fur color patterns, you'd be able to identify your throw rugs by name!  (sorry weird mood at the moment - no offense intended)


That's one reason I didn't name mine!!  But you're right, I know exactly which is which.  And that can make it very hard.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  I am very thankful for family, friends, and having this little piece of land where I am able to do my bit of farming as I choose.

I got the lamb back from the processor.  I guessed high on the heads - I weighed one, and it was only 2.25 pounds.  I had to estimate a few things like tares, but got a ballpark figure of 63% to 68% finished cuts from hanging weight.  Once I get a scale, I'll be able to determine how hanging weight compares to live weight.  People buying my lambs often want to know about what they'll be paying for hanging weight, and how much in finished meat they get, so the more data I'm able to get, the better I can be at giving estimates.

The lamb I kept was the second largest.  I had it cut into more chops/steaks, and less roasts.  Some ground, some stew meat.  I am still learning to cook lamb well, and this year I want to try more grilling.

The lambskins are still drying.  Sheets of plywood definitely work better than pallets, for laying out the skins to be salted and dried.

Winter is arriving slowly.  I've switched to the heated water tub for the ponies, but only had to plug it in one night, so far.  Everyone is enjoying the mild weather, as we all know winter will hit eventually!  It feels good to have plenty of hay, and nice snug places for the ponies and sheep to get out of the weather when they need to.

The hay feeder works so well for the sheep, I want to have one for the ponies, so they'll waste less hay.  I missed out on a great deal on one listed on Craigslist, by about 45 minutes.  I've looked at lots of designs, and decided to make a fence-line feeder.  If I ever have someone farm sit, it'll be safer for them to feed.  And many of the free-standing designs just look so easy to tip over.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 2, 2015)

We're into December already without any measurable amount of snow yet, but that may change tonight.  We're not supposed to get much, though, and the ground's still warm enough that anything that sticks won't last long.

Elding has somewhat calmed down, so I'm hoping that means all the ewes are bred.  Poor boy, with just four ewes in his flock, he's been trying to cozy up to the ponies... LOL.  I have got to get some pictures of him with Flekka.  I'm glad she's got such a good temperament.

I've been cooking some lamb in the crockpot.  This is still the lamb from January 2015, and so far it's been just fine, no freezer burn or anything (it was not vacuum sealed).  I add potatoes, onions, spices and a bit of salt, and cook it on low for 6 or 8 hours.  Then cool it, overnight in the fridge, and skim any fat from the surface (there hasn't been much).  Then a few more hours and it's been dinner.  It's been very tender, and very mild flavor.  In fact, I can taste the onions and spices more than I can the lamb, is that how it should be?  I am still very new at cooking lamb.

I saved the broth from one batch to pour over the dog's food.  Not that I wouldn't have used it, but I have a 16-year old dog, and anything to encourage his appetite is good!  The dogs are small, so it'll last awhile.  The current batch of broth I will make barley stew with.  I love barley stew with pork, this will be the first time trying it with lamb.

I really need to start making soap soon.  I have everything I need except a better scale than the one I've got.  I want to find something that weighs down to .1 gram if possible, or at least 1 gram.  The more accurate I can be with measuring the ingredients, the better.

I always think of lots of things to say when I'm out and about, then when I get a chance to update this journal I draw blanks! lol   The weekend is supposed to be sunny, so I'll just get some pictures to share.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2015)

When I was a kid, we frequently had a baked leg of lamb for Easter dinner. We didn't do the mint stuff with it, just some seasoned (salt/pepper/onion & garlic powder) flour sprinkled over it with onion slices. Then just veggies, mashed spuds and gravy from the drippings. I remember that the meat was darker, and "richer". Some I guess would say it was "fatty". I really enjoyed it but haven't had it for many years as it's rare to find it in stores, and when it is there it's very expensive. I've also had lamb chops cooked on a BBQ. Wasn't much meat on them as I recall, and I can't remember the taste either, but I don't think I didn't like them... I'm a bit of a carnivore...

Not sure what the difference is between lamb and mutton... Aren't they both sheep? I've heard mutton is great for hearty stews. Reading posts from all you sheep folks make me want to try a few for freezer duty... I've never heard anyone mention lamb ribs or shoulder roasts or anything, so not sure what cuts of meat are really even viable. But I do know I DON'T want to have to deal with wool and shearing...


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 3, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> When I was a kid, we frequently had a baked leg of lamb for Easter dinner. We didn't do the mint stuff with it, just some seasoned (salt/pepper/onion & garlic powder) flour sprinkled over it with onion slices. Then just veggies, mashed spuds and gravy from the drippings. I remember that the meat was darker, and "richer". Some I guess would say it was "fatty". I really enjoyed it but haven't had it for many years as it's rare to find it in stores, and when it is there it's very expensive. I've also had lamb chops cooked on a BBQ. Wasn't much meat on them as I recall, and I can't remember the taste either, but I don't think I didn't like them... I'm a bit of a carnivore...
> 
> Not sure what the difference is between lamb and mutton... Aren't they both sheep? I've heard mutton is great for hearty stews. Reading posts from all you sheep folks make me want to try a few for freezer duty... I've never heard anyone mention lamb ribs or shoulder roasts or anything, so not sure what cuts of meat are really even viable. But I do know I DON'T want to have to deal with wool and shearing...



Lamb = meat from a sheep that is 12 months or under.

Mutton = meat from a sheep that is 12+ months.

There is a little wiggle room on the lamb to mutton transition. It's not like the meat suddenly changes texture or flavor when the sheep hits 12 months.

My family prefers mutton. More flavor. We save the older sheep for ourselves and sell the lamb.

The key to good lamb is in the cooking. Do NOT over cook it! Lamb is a leaner meat (the fat is mostly external rather than marbled throughout) so over cooking quickly dries the meat out. You want it nice and pink in the center.

The most popular cuts are probably the leg, chops, and loin. Most people don't have a clue what to do with shoulder roasts or shanks, etc and have those areas turned into ground or stew.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2015)

I finally went through about a months (OK, maybe 2...) worth of stacked mail... I pay all bills online so rarely if ever get anything of value in the mail... Anyway, the weekly grocery mailer for this week just cried out to be reviewed and what to my wondering eyes should appear but a sale on leg of lamb for $5.99/lb.   Top that off w/military Saturday 2 days from now for an additional 10% off all purchases  and double fuel points, and it looks like I'm going grocery shopping Saturday! They also have pork chops on sale for $1.88/lb so I'll re-stock up on those too. Wish they had rib eyes on sale... no such luck there... they want $12/lb 

Edit: After cooking the leg of lamb, I'm guessing it will be OK to give the bones to the dogs?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Edit: After cooking the leg of lamb, I'm guessing it will be OK to give the bones to the dogs?



NO! No cooked BONES!
Cooked Bones splinter and can puncture intestines. Very BAD idea.
Raw bones are fine but I personally would never give any bone from a grocery store. The process and bacteria levels are ridiculously high.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 15, 2015)

@Latestarter - purplequeenvt is right about the ages for lamb and mutton.  I've read about 'hogget' which is between the two, but we don't use that word in this country.  Confusingly, the legal definition of lamb meat in the US is sheep of *any* age!  I'm guessing most older sheep go into dog food, so they can call it 'lamb and rice' and not 'mutton and rice'.

I've read there are also taste differences by breed, usually saying the breeds with less lanolin have a milder taste, even when older.  No personal experience with this.

I have cooked the shanks, and they are ok, but I'm pretty sure I've been overcooking them.  I am still learning.  I have since bought a meat thermometer but haven't used it yet.  The crockpot method has been pretty foolproof so far.  I *love* beef rare, but it's been very hard for me to not overcook the lamb.  I'm sure it's a mind thing...

Did you get the lamb, and how did it turn out?  If you ever want to raise a few, there are hair sheep breeds that shed, and even a few wool breeds that shed, so you wouldn't have to deal with shearing or tail docking.  Us sheep people would be more than happy to enable you... errr, give you plenty of advice  



Southern by choice said:


> NO! No cooked BONES!


I didn't know the font got that big here!     very correct though


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for all that Norse. I did buy the semi boneless leg of lamb... I don't know how they come up with "semi boneless" as it had/started at the shoulder joint and had the leg bone running through it.

It was very tasty! Some might say it had a "stronger/gamier" taste than beef, but I really liked it   I didn't over cook it but it was a bit dry as there wasn't any marbling to speak of, just a little fat between muscle layers. The meat was darker than beef... like well done color, even though it wasn't well done... It was actually a medium rare. I expected it so laid several slices of bacon and onion across the top and added some water below. The juices made a nice brown gravy. It did dry out further as it cooled and after refrigeration, even though covered with saran wrap, but was still just fine over rice with gravy and warmed in the microwave.  I think cubed up it would have made a delightful and very flavorful stew! I have no idea what ground lamb would taste like or how I'd use it...

From what I've read, and it's just basic at this point as I'll be doing goats first, I "think" I'd like possibly a dorper/katahdin cross.  Maybe one breed for the ewes and the other for a ram... Not sure. But yes, I understand there's hair and wool and hair sheds while wool (predominantly) needs shearing. Also that meat sheep are predominantly hair while wool sheep are predominantly... well... wool.

Have no fear, when the time comes, I have no problem asking for help!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 15, 2015)

We use the ground sheep just like ground beef but you have to allow for the lack of fat.  We defeat part of the healthy aspect when we make burgers since we add some of our sausage.  Gyros are another good thing to make with them.  I have a Word file with 130-140 pages of goat and sheep recipes if you need something in particular.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow, thanks Mike, maybe I could send you a PM w/my email... Would you be willing to send the file to me as an attachment?


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 15, 2015)

Sure - send it and expect a file in a bit - email will be from a .mil address


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 27, 2015)

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas.  It was pretty quiet here.  The unseasonably warm weather has continued, along with rain on some days.

When it's been nice, I've been splitting the last of the wood from the old jumbled woodpile.  It looks so nice stacked all neatly on the new (to me) wood rack.  I have two pieces to go, but I have to find my other wedge, since I got the first one stuck...

The nice weather also gave me a chance to get some pictures to list one of my goat harnesses for sale.  I will keep one, it will still work well for introducing Little Miss Attitude to line-driving this coming spring/summer.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 30, 2015)

I've been splitting some wood.  I am a novice woodsplitter.  The wood knows that.

One of the last pieces I had to split was a chunk of black walnut.  Dry, seasoned about two years.  It was a piece that was the junction of at least two limbs.  I managed to flake off a slab from one side.  Figured I could split the remaining chunk in two.  That's when, as stated in my last post, I got the wedge stuck.

The other day, I was able to reach my axe, and I thought I saw my other wedge.  Access to some stuff is difficult, since most of the garage is filled with hay bales, and Stuff I Might Need is squeezed into a couple narrow areas.  Today, with a heroic effort (because I know there are spiders there), I managed to get my other wedge.

I set the wood up and tried to drive the wedge into one end.  This was tricky, as the chunk wouldn't sit up on its own, so I prop it against the edge of the concrete porch and try to hold it there with my foot.  I tap the wedge in till it seems to be holding, then give a good swing with the sledgehammer.  The wedge falls out.  I repeat this a few times, and sometimes just for variety the log falls over, too.

Plan B - I put the wedge into the wood below the stuck wedge, figuring I could widen the split enough to get the first wedge out.  The wedge drives in easily, and pretty soon I've made real progress - both wedges are now stuck.

Plan C - I study the wood, and finally decide to use the axe as a wedge, in a crack that seems promising.  Luck is finally with me this time, as an odd-shaped piece of wood separates from the chunk.  With a little hammering, I get the second wedge free.  The first wedge is still stuck fast.

A few more trials with both wedge and axe don't make any headway, both because there are few places that don't lead directly into a knot, and because I really don't want to get the wedge stuck again.  At long last I am able to get the first wedge free.  The walnut was so hard that the wedge had actually bent into a curve at the end.  To make it worse, this was a wedge that I had borrowed.

I told this tale to a friend of mine, and asked her if I could pound the wedge back straight.  She said no, it would just be more likely to bend again in the future.  She said buy the guy a new wedge, and keep the bent one - and then anytime I think about splitting a piece of wood like that again, take a good long look at that bent wedge!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 10, 2016)

Winter hit with a roar today!  It was 47° this morning, and through the day the temperature dropped, as the rain turned to snow, and the wind picked up.  Top wind gust was about 45 mph.  Right now it's about 20 degrees, heading for a low of 12.

The ponies and sheep have plenty of hay, and can get out of the weather.  Does anyone else look at the hay they have stored and just feel.... content?  I love that good hay smell when I open the door.

Under three months till lambing season.  This will be my fourth lambing season - I can hardly believe it.  It seems only the other day that I got Rose and Gracie, shy little pregnant things who were still ewe lambs themselves.

I am keeping a close eye on Brosa, since she lost her lamb last year.  Not that I really think there's anything I can do to prevent something, but I'm watching her anyway.  I'm sure all 4 are pregnant - I know it's way early, but I checked udders the other night, and there's udder development on all 4 (tiny on Brosa and Lukka, more on Rose and Gracie).  I may do another lambing thread, but not till it's much closer.

Warm thoughts to those dealing with winter's cold....


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 22, 2016)

Nearly the end of January already!  I know there's still plenty of winter left, but we're past the halfway point, and we're adding more daylight every day now.  And I'm thankful that overall, it's been a pretty mild winter so far.

Ten weeks till my first possible lambing date.  I started doing 'udder checks' a couple of weeks ago, and tonight was the third check.  Rose and Gracie both have definite udder development, with Rose's being a bit larger.  Lukka has a little bit of an udder.  I think Brosa has a very small amount of udder development.  I looked back at my notes from last year, when I started checking udders about the same time.  I had not felt any udder development on Brosa at all and she lost her lamb on February 12.  So I am hoping that she continues to develop her udder - it will make me less worried about her losing another lamb.  Maybe her body knew that her lamb was not viable last year, so it didn't get ready?

Other than the once-weekly udder checks, and body condition score checks so I can adjust feeding if needed, there's not much to do besides get through winter.  I'll do CDT shots in early March.

We're supposed to have some sun this weekend (a big contrast to the storm coming up the east coast).  If it's nice enough I'll take the camera out and get some pics of the critters.  Wish I could get some good pictures of the bluebird flock I see now and then.  I'm sure they're looking forward to spring, too.


----------



## MrsWildside (Jan 22, 2016)

Wonderful!! I might have to start a journal, well.. Might have to try doing one! I always start one, but never remember to write in it! 
I've tried to make jam, I'm glad you were able to make at least one successful batch!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 23, 2016)

MrsWildside said:


> Wonderful!! I might have to start a journal, well.. Might have to try doing one! I always start one, but never remember to write in it!
> I've tried to make jam, I'm glad you were able to make at least one successful batch!


Thank you     Journals are fun, I'll look forward to seeing yours!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 23, 2016)

I got a microscope!!!      It's one of the things I've been searching for on Craigslist.  A nonprofit resale store south of me had one listed for awhile, but I never managed to make it there on the limited weekend hours they have.  Then a few days ago, they announced a sale - 30% off everything in the store!  So today I headed down (luckily we do not have the weather the east coast is dealing with).  It was still there     Their sale brought it down under $40   

They said it was donated by a doctors office, after the doctor passed away.  So I've cleaned it off with rubbing alcohol, just to be on the safe side.  It looks like it was well taken care of, and maybe not used much in recent years.  It's an older model, an American Optical 'sixty spencer', looks a lot like one I used way back in biology class.  It even came with an extra light bulb!

Now I need to get the McMasters stuff and everything else I need to run my own fecals.  This should help me identify parasite issues faster, and check effectiveness of wormers more easily, too.  My sheep vet can do fecals, but it's $20 a test, and I have to take time off work to drive the sample there, as they're open about the same hours I work.  Now I can test fresh samples as often as I need to.  Yea!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 28, 2016)

Neat!! Great find!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 5, 2016)

8 weeks now till the start of lambing season.  The sheep and ponies are doing well, we're all waiting for spring, I think.  It has been a weird winter - sometimes typical winter temperatures, several spells of warmer days (including breaking a high temperature the other day), much less snow than normal.

In early March I will vaccinate the sheep, and separate Elding from the ewes.  At that point I'll start increasing the ewe's grain, gradually.  They will need the extra calories - Elding does not!

Tonight was another 'udder check'.  If size is any indication, Rose will again lamb first - she has the largest udder.  Gracie and Lukka have orange-size udders.  Brosa has a very small udder.  She is the one I am most concerned about, since she lost her lamb last year.  And we're coming near to the time of year she lost it (February 12).  She had no udder development last year before she lost her lamb, so I'm hoping that the small amount of udder I am feeling is a positive sign.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 7, 2016)

There's one weed that is always the first to start growing in the spring, and the first to flower.  Well, today, I saw some of them *blooming*!!  It's only February 7th!  It's been such a crazy winter - we have snow expected over the next few days, but not a lot.  But it's going to get cold again, and this poor weed is going to regret thinking it's spring (it hit 50° today).

I have not been able to figure out what this weed is - does anyone know?  I don't believe it is henbit or chickweed.  It grows in a clump that right now is about 4" across, you can see a few of the little white flowers in the center.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 7, 2016)

I can't tell you what it is... but I can tell you that it isn't chickweed!  At least not the chickweed that grows south of Houston.


----------



## Shorty (Feb 8, 2016)

it looks like creeping jenny we use it in pots at the garden center I work at, but its also a perennial you can use as a ground cover.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 11, 2016)

http://the3foragers.blogspot.com/2012/03/hairy-bittercress.html

Is your little plant  hairy leaved bittercress?  Pretty sure that it is in that family.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 11, 2016)

Many years ago when I was in college I took a plant identification class and I used to hike around looking at all the wildflowers and keying them. I had to be able to identify 50 different plant families by sight; it was fun but a long long time ago and I have forgotten most of it.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 11, 2016)

@babsbag - it looks like you've got it!  Hairy bittercress!  Thank you  

That plant identification class would have been fun.  I've ID'd a lot of the plants here through the wonders of the internet - either lucky googling, or posting them to various sites for help.  Books, and friends locally have also helped, and I know someone who knows wild plants pretty well, but she hasn't had time to come out yet... maybe this spring or early summer she can.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2016)

Identifying plants seems to run in my family.   My brother has a PhD in plant physiology and he has the really hard books to use for plant ID. My sister takes pictures of wildflowers and knows the common names of all of them, and where she took the picture. My uncle used to walk me around his garden and tell me the botanical names of all his plants, and my sister's son can do the same. I am in the small leagues compared to them. Usually all I worry about now days is whether or not bees like the flowers, who needs a name, names don't make honey.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 14, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Identifying plants seems to run in my family.   My brother has a PhD in plant physiology and he has the really hard books to use for plant ID. My sister takes pictures of wildflowers and knows the common names of all of them, and where she took the picture. My uncle used to walk me around his garden and tell me the botanical names of all his plants, and my sister's son can do the same. I am in the small leagues compared to them. Usually all I worry about now days is whether or not bees like the flowers, who needs a name, names don't make honey.


Such great resources right in your family!

I knew a few wildflowers/weeds/plants before I moved to my current place, but I quickly found out I had a LOT more to learn!  6 acres of overgrown fields/woods that I am slowly turning into pastures.  At first I wanted to identify things to make sure they weren't poisonous to the ponies (found spreading dogbane).  Then I got *really really* good at identifying poison ivy (I'd never seen it with berries, or with vines as big around as my wrist. I also had to learn to distinguish it from Virginia creeper and bittersweet, even in winter).

When I got the sheep, I tried even harder to identify things I didn't know, since the sheep ate more of a variety than the ponies did.  It also started getting interesting to figure out what grew here.  And sometimes painful, like when I discovered stinging nettles (aptly named).

Now, I also try to identify plants you can dye with.  Nettles give a nice green.  I found barberry in the pasture, which should give a yellow.  So should dock, smartweed, goldenrod and sassafrass.  I might try ironweed to see if I get purple.  Even if not, it's a pretty flower and attracts butterflies.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 14, 2016)

That would be fun to try out the plants for dying; I used Koolaide.    My nephew uses different clays and soils to make his glazes for his pottery. I have thinking about trying some natural colorants for soap but I am very addicted to the vibrant soaps right now so a hard switch but worth it for some markets.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 20, 2016)

Another week, another Friday night udder check  

Rose's udder is growing, it's now maybe grapefruit size.  Gracie's is next, large orange size - and this week hers is slightly larger than Lukka's.  Brosa's is still very small, but it seemed slightly more definite than last week.  Every day I tell her, "Stay pregnant"...

Two weeks till I vaccinate everyone and separate Elding from the ewes.  He's been acting up a bit lately - not horrible, but typical studly behavior for him.  The other day I had to leash him and led him with me to the barn.  Usually just the sight of the leash makes him keep his distance from me, if he's acting up.

We had several inches of wet, heavy snow earlier in the week.  It's warmed up again now, so a lot of it is melting.  I hate mud, but I'm glad for the warmup.  With the snow melted, I can see daffodil sprouts poking up    Think spring!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm excited to see what your girls give you! 

As for spring, I'm with you. Totally done with winter, I was in the east coast snowstorm, so that's enough snow for one year


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 20, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> I'm excited to see what your girls give you!


Thanks!  So many others are saying 'think pink', but I want boys so think blue!  I've nearly got their genetics figured out - Rose's lambs are likely to be black and white, Gracie's solid white or brown/white spotted with a light undercoat.  Lukka I think could give either brown or black, solid or spotted, light undercoat or not.  Brosa I'm not as sure of yet, her only lamb so far was brown and white with a light undercoat. She should carry black too, and may carry the solid gene.  I really like the variety of natural colors. (edited to add: Rose could also have a black lamb that goes grey)



> As for spring, I'm with you. Totally done with winter, I was in the east coast snowstorm, so that's enough snow for one year


That was a lot of snow!  We've been quite lucky so far this winter.  There's still some winter to go, but I am so looking forward to warmer weather, starting garden seeds, opening the windows for fresh air, and things starting to grow again.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 6, 2016)

It's early March, and spring is trying to get here.  I have daffodils poking up several inches high.  And the sheep are starting to shed.  I noticed it first on Brosa - she can reach back with her horns to scratch her neck, and I'm seeing wisps of wool coming off.

Friday night udder checks have continued - Rose still has the largest udder, followed closely by Gracie and then Lukka.  Brosa's udder has been growing much more slowly, but this past Friday it was definitely developing, and about small orange size.  I'm starting to worry (a little) less about her miscarrying again - I think she's past the point at which she lost her lamb last year, which was estimated at 80 days gestation.  I still keep telling her 'stay pregnant'!

I'll do vaccines in the next day or two, and separate Elding from the ewes.  Four weeks till lambing begins


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 16, 2016)

I vaccinated all the sheep and separated Elding on March 8th.  I also checked everyone's eyelids, and they were all great!  I have increased the ewe's grain, but only a little so far, since their body condition scores are all really good.  Friday night udder checks continue to show nicely developing udders on all the ewes, including Brosa.

Signs of spring are everywhere!  The evening is filled with the sweet music of the spring peepers, and in the morning every single bird tries to outdo the others.  The red-winged blackbirds are back, and today I heard killdeer.  The warmer temperatures have been nice, but there's been too much mud to do a lot outside yet.  And they are calling for colder temps and possible snow coming up, so winter's not entirely done with us.

I got some pictures, but I'm going to start my lambing thread back up, so I'll post them there in the next few days.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 16, 2016)

Good luck with this years lambing.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 25, 2016)

Just over a week till first possible lambing date!  I'll post some pics in my lambing thread.

Winter keeps trying to hang on - the low tonight is supposed to be 26°.  I'm hoping this is the last night I'll have to plug in the heated water tub.  Spring flowers are blooming - forsythia just started within the last couple of days.  I have rhubarb sprouting!  And the ponies have started shedding.

It's nice having a sheep that's very comfortable around me.  Brosa needed her hooves trimmed, and the other day she was laying down chewing her cud.  I grabbed the hoof trimmers, sat down next to her, and trimmed the two hooves I could reach.  The next day, she was laying down on her other side, so I trimmed her other two hooves the same way.  Nice, easy, no stress.  Too bad the other ones won't let me do that.



goats&moregoats said:


> Good luck with this years lambing.


Thanks


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 30, 2016)

Sure is time for an update!!

I'll have a recap on my lambing thread - all in all it went well.  Murphy must have heard I wanted boys, so I ended up with 6 girls and one boy!     Oh well.  The lambs are all doing well and growing like weeds.  I've been letting them all into the main pasture in the evenings now, and they're loving it - so much room to run and play!  I'll be cutting down tree branches for them soon, too.  It seems like spring is coming slowly this year.  The grapevines are just now starting to leaf out.

I haven't started milking yet (although I did a 'practice run' this morning that went fairly well).  The area I have to pen the lambs overnight isn't big enough for 7 lambs.  It's about 7 by 10 feet - they fit easily now, but I'd rather they have more room, since they are growing fast.  Also, last year, I tossed a flake of hay on the ground in their pen at night, and then another one in the morning to keep them busy while I milked - with 7 lambs, more of it will get trampled than eaten, and not everyone will be able to get their share easily.

So, I've been cleaning out the corner of the barn next to the lamb pen.  I'd been tossing 'undesirable' stuff there when I filled the sheep's hay feeder, so it was a big pile of old, moldy hay, rosebush briers, sticks, big weeds, and other stuff I'd pulled out of the hay, mixed with a few hay strings.  For two years worth, I guess it wasn't *that* bad a pile     .  I have one more cartload to get out, and it'll be clean!

I measured, and I can fit another hay feeder along one side - the same style I made before based on Premier1's design.  So I need to build another hay feeder.  Once that's done, I just need to move a bit of fencing panel - and the area to pen the lambs will be nearly doubled, and they'll have their own feeder!  In addition to wasting less hay, this will also work much better for feeding their grain/pellets than the feeding pans I used the last few years.

Everything else is going fairly well.  I have tomato seedlings growing, with about two weeks before they get planted.  My asparagus and rhubarb are coming up.  I've been piling manure where the zucchini will be planted, and I'll pile it where the tomatoes will be, too.  Spring brings lots of work, but the warmer days and longer daylight hours are very welcome.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 30, 2016)

Sounds like the "building plan" will ease things up for the sheep really well. You are one busy person! What ever happened with the wool from your sheep? Weren't you going to be using it to spin? I can't recollect ever reading how all that went for you... Hope you get lots of milk from your girls this year. Will you be doing the once a day thing or twice a day? I remember last season you got a bit tired from getting up so early before going to work.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 25, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Sounds like the "building plan" will ease things up for the sheep really well. You are one busy person! What ever happened with the wool from your sheep? Weren't you going to be using it to spin? I can't recollect ever reading how all that went for you... Hope you get lots of milk from your girls this year. Will you be doing the once a day thing or twice a day? I remember last season you got a bit tired from getting up so early before going to work.


Thanks    Actually I can be a lot more lazy than I'd like to admit...     And i have to fit things into weekends and after work, and that's when the weather cooperates!  _whine_....  lol

This coming weekend is the Great Lakes Fiber Festival in Wooster, Ohio.  I'll have some of my wool (roving and raw fleeces) at a friend's booth, so this will be my first chance to see if I can actually sell some wool.  I'll also have some sheep's milk soap - not as much as I had hoped to bring, but some.  Wish me luck - and good weather!  We have an outside booth...

I've only milked a few times so far this year.  I still have lots of milk frozen, and so far have not had any quality issues using it.

The lambs are doing well.  I did their first set of shots last week.  Eyelid colors were all good.  It looks like all the undercoats are coming in white/cream, which will turn the black ones grey, and the brown ones much lighter.  Except - the 'tuxedo pattern' lamb will stay solid black and white!

With everything growing so fast, I've been trying to keep up with mowing, and get the garden ready for the year.  I have a bunch of tomato starts, and I'll get some other plants at a local place.  I could maybe fit one more load of manure on the zucchini area, and then that's done.  The rest of the garden... well, I let the mowing get away from me, so I've got a lot of clearing to do.  But once it's done and planted, I'll be using black plastic like I did on the zucchini last year, to prevent weeds and hold in moisture.

It's late, so I'll wrap this up for now and try to get some new pics to post soon.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 25, 2016)

Things the soapmaking books don't tell you:

NEVER, EVER, EVER put lye or the lyewater in the microwave!!!  (hint: lye is sodium hydroxide. Sodium is a metal. Metal and microwaves don't get along...)

The oils heat up a lot faster than they cool down.  Good to remember when you're trying to coordinate the temperatures of the oils and the lyewater.

If you're using spoons to stir with, make sure they're long enough so that if you drop them, they don't drop entirely into the oils or the lye or the soap mixture.  They are all messy to get a spoon out of.  The second and third time, too, for those of us who learn slowly....

Necessity is the mother of invention - and a procrastinator was probably the inventor of hot-process soap.  However, the soap still has to air-dry for awhile.

A wire that's fine enough to cut soap into bars, will also cut you.  Wear gloves or wrap the ends of the wire around something to use as handles.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (May 26, 2016)

OOOHHH! I am going to be at the festival all the days  What should I look for I would love to look at your fleeces!


----------



## norseofcourse (May 26, 2016)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> OOOHHH! I am going to be at the festival all the days  What should I look for I would love to look at your fleeces!


My friend has an outside booth, they're mostly in a group between the buildings.  She's usually close to the row of booths with alpacas.  Will be glad to see you!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 31, 2016)

You haven't bragged about it but I just wanted to say congrats again for coming first in white double coated and second in natural color double coated at the Great Lakes Fiber Show fleece show! It sounded like you got some great comments and advice from the judge too and I saw a couple people walking around with pelts they bought from you so hopefully you had a good weekend!


----------



## Latestarter (May 31, 2016)

WHOA... Norse!!  You never said anything!!  Congrats!! That's awesome!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 31, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jun 1, 2016)

Congrats (again) from me 
I am happy to say I was helping with sign in and got to chat with her (talk her ear off lol) and am the happy owner of the white first place fleece. It called to me, I just couldn't let it go home with someone else!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jun 1, 2016)

Woah congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jun 1, 2016)

Norseofcourse told me you were there but I totally forgot to say hi, @ohiogoatgirl  You probably met my mom checking in our fleeces though, mine won first in natural colored and white finewool. Next year we should all meet up for lamb dogs or something if we're all going to be at Great Lakes again.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jun 1, 2016)

I saw your farm name on a couple fleeces. I bought one of them. Really lovely. I was bummed that it was already there before I had come over to help. darn. we will have to meet up next year  @Roving Jacobs


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 2, 2016)

Roving Jacobs said:


> You haven't bragged about it but I just wanted to say congrats again for coming first in white double coated and second in natural color double coated at the Great Lakes Fiber Show fleece show! It sounded like you got some great comments and advice from the judge too and I saw a couple people walking around with pelts they bought from you so hopefully you had a good weekend!


Thanks    You did awesome yourself, taking first in both white and colored in the Fine class!  It was interesting watching the judging, and talking to the judge the next day.  I did learn a lot.  And I had a really good weekend for my first time selling stuff.  I sold some roving, raw fleeces, and all three lambskins.  Some sheeps-milk soap. And I had so many comments about my fleece sorting/drying rack I'd brought and set up, I am definitely making some to sell next year.


Latestarter said:


> WHOA... Norse!!  You never said anything!!  Congrats!! That's awesome!


Thank you   I would have said something sooner, but @Roving Jacobs beat me to it - she is younger and doesn't need as much sleep  


BlessedWithGoats said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks  


ohiogoatgirl said:


> Congrats (again) from me
> I am happy to say I was helping with sign in and got to chat with her (talk her ear off lol) and am the happy owner of the white first place fleece. It called to me, I just couldn't let it go home with someone else!


Thanks, and it was great chatting with you, too!  I am looking forward to what you create with the fleece, you'll have to post pics!


Ferguson K said:


> Woah congratulations! That's awesome!


Thank you


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 2, 2016)

And of course Roving mentioned YOUR wins and said nothing about her own! Congrats to you as well Roving!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks! My hard working cormos got some cheerios to celebrate. Next year I'm definitely going to have to stay to watch the judging because the comments on the cards were very brief. I heard from a jacob breeder friend that the judge wasn't impressed with anyone's jacob fleeces but I hope you enjoy working with mine, @ohiogoatgirl


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 2, 2016)

Congrats @Roving Jacobs!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jun 3, 2016)

Roving Jacobs said:


> Thanks! My hard working cormos got some cheerios to celebrate. Next year I'm definitely going to have to stay to watch the judging because the comments on the cards were very brief. I heard from a jacob breeder friend that the judge wasn't impressed with anyone's jacob fleeces but I hope you enjoy working with mine, @ohiogoatgirl



I know the guy who was the judge and he knows his stuff. I think to get the most out of it you had to be there to hear all the comments. 

I talked to the person who brought in like ten Jacob fleeces and she was very unhappy with the comments she got. As a handspinner I liked the one of her fleeces a lot, but as I already had my eye on four (which I bought) I didn't have the money to buy one of hers as well.
In my opinion it didn't seem like she was going to be happy about anything that wasn't positive. Which is a shame because the comments are supposed to be constructive criticism. You cant fix a problem if you don't know you have it. If she wants to sell good quality handspinner fleeces then this is the things people are going to look for. 

there was one fleece that was felted in the middle of the staple and I was surprised was even in the show. but for someone new to sheep and fiber might not understand that. and some people who felt might not mind the felting. it's all in what the buyer wants and is looking for.
A felter won't mind wool break so much. to a spinner wool break could make a fleece completely unusable.

@Roving Jacobs  I washed the fleece the other day and got it carded yesterday. Today I am spinning it and it's looking lovely  Later I will try and get a thread going and post pics and more about it and the other fleeces.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 19, 2016)

Roving Jacobs said:


> I heard from a jacob breeder friend that the judge wasn't impressed with anyone's jacob fleeces...


I'm not too familiar yet with very many different breeds and their fleeces.  Is there something about Jacobs that makes it harder to produce a good handspinning fleece?  What can you tell me about the characteristics of their fleece and what to look for?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jun 19, 2016)

That's just what she said and she may have just been a sore loser  I got my score card from the jacob fleece I sold this week and it had lovely, encouraging comments on it. 

They can be variable or "quilted" where the black and white areas have a different length or character which can make them harder to spin if you combine the colors instead of separating. That quality is frowned on and you will fail inspection if you try to register animals with quilted fleeces like that. The fleeces can also be fairly small, being that jacobs are a pretty small sheep. Britchiness is pretty common too but you can skirt that out before showing, although it will make your small fleece even smaller. Their lock structure is very open so it tends to collect bits of hay and things but if you pay attention its easy to skirt out.

Here's some examples of locks, I think from the same sheep as the fleece we entered this year. You can see it has a tendency to be a bit tippy and the crimp isn't consistent throughout the lock or throughout the fleece. I cull pretty hard for quilting but the overall evenness of the fleece needs work. Still a good fleece for beginner spinners though. Jacob is very forgiving and plays nicely with drop spindles.









The person who won both medium wool categories and best in show raises romneys with her granddaughters and her sheep cleaned house at Maryland Sheep and Wool so I had no problem losing to her. Her fleeces were spotlessly clean and very consistent throughout the fleece. Plus they were very large and had good staple. Hard to compete with a romney bred for excellent wool when you have a jacob bred to be primitive and a little bit weird


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 2, 2016)

I haven't posted in awhile, things have been busy!  (as usual, lol)

The sheep and lambs have been doing well.  The lambs are growing fast!  Most of them are getting lighter as their undercoats come in - all except the 'tuxedo' lamb - she will stay solid black and white, as her undercoat is coming in black.

Elding is in with the ponies for now, instead of in a smaller paddock.  He was in a smaller paddock for awhile, but he started going through the fence (into the main pasture), so I need to redo some fencing.  The other small paddock is too eaten down for him.  So, he gets plenty of browse and shares the ponies hay:




 

He is behaving, but I still keep my eye on him.  His favorite pony is Flekka, the bay and white beside him.  The minis tend to chase him sometimes.  The ewes and lambs go out into the main pasture every day, but since no one's in heat or even remotely interested, Elding doesn't hang around them as much right now.

As I said, the lambs are growing fast.  This is why I need to build another feeder:



 

It's taken so long to get things cleared and get the garden in (along with all the normal house/work/etc stuff), that I haven't had time to work on a second feeder yet.  The sheep are in no danger of starving, but it's not good for their wool!  But I admit it makes for an unusual picture...


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 2, 2016)

WOW... It's like "I will NOT be denied!"  Hope you get some down time so you can get another one built.


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 25, 2016)

I haven't had much time to update here lately - I've been able to check in now and then and post on other threads, but that's been about it for the most part.  So here goes:

The sheep and lambs are doing well.  Roving Jacobs came down and sheared the lambs, and she was kind enough to also bring her scale to weigh everyone, which was great!  Some of the lambs weighed more than I would have guessed, and some of the adults weighed less than I would have guessed.  The lambs ranged from 53 to 84 pounds, and that's at ages of between 3.5 and 4 months.  The average weight was 68 pounds, so they're doing pretty good  

On the down side, I have had some parasite problems, and I'm pretty sure ivermectin isn't working much anymore here, and valbazen may not be either.  I have been reading up on copper oxide wire particles.  I kinda dosed one of my ewes ('kinda', because she managed to chew the capsule and spit it out, so I'm not certain how much of the copper particles she actually ingested).  I think she got some, so I really didn't want to re-dose her.  I'll be getting a balling gun this weekend to dose most of the lambs.  I still need to get the McMasters slides for fecals - I know, I know, and it's on the list...

We had a long spell with no rain.  I talked to my neighbor, and she said it was ok to let the sheep graze the 15' wide lane between our pastures.  I blocked off the ends of it and restrung my electric fence to let the sheep in.  It hadn't been mowed much, so it was a feast of overgrown grass and vines and stuff for them, they loved it!  Unfortunately, my neighbor's pasture is hi-tensile wire and she hadn't been keeping the electric on, so my sheep quickly learned to hop through her fence and graze in her pastures, too.  She didn't mind - but I worried.  The sheep went further each time, and if they would go through her fence on my side, they would go right through when they got to the other side, and that's not good.  They could get to neighbors who could have dogs, or poisonous shrubs they may eat, or possible other dangers.  So I restrung the fence to close them back into my pasture.

But the 'grass is greener' and some of the lambs braved the shock and kept going through my fence.  And two of the adult ewes, at times, joined them.  The lambs are bad enough, but I can't have the adults breaking out.  I confined them to their 'home' pasture, which has the most strands of electric.  I cut apple limbs and put them in their pasture to help keep them occupied (they also have grass, and hay in their feeder, and pellets twice a day).  It was starting to work - they went two days without a breakout.  Then this evening when I went to feed, Brosa and three of the lambs were in the neighbor's pasture      and they wouldn't come when I called.

I will have to put solid fencing at least around their home pasture, or part of it.  I have pretty much decided to use the wire cattle panels from Tractor Supply.  I just need to figure out if I need more t-posts to support them.  6 or 7 panels should be enough for the two fenceline sections I believe they are getting out of.

I've started getting my hay in for the winter.  120 bales so far, at least 180 to go.  Had to delay it for a bit - I was hitching up the trailer to get my first load, and the brakes on the truck went out.  At least it happened in the driveway, not on the road with a loaded trailer...   One of the brake lines had sprung a leak, so it spent some time in the shop and they replaced both lines.

The tomatoes and zucchini are doing well.  I've been taking zucchini in to work, and I've got a list of friends who want some, too (along with what I eat).  They're growing just as well as they did last year, the manure and black plastic system works great.  No weeding, and I think I might have watered them once, when I planted them.  I'm also using black plastic by the tomatoes, but only on one side.  Next year I'll have it on both sides, out about 2', and it should work better.  I did discover you have to water tomatoes during a drought - they survived and did fine, but the tomatoes crack once we get rain again.  I started watering, but did lose a few to cracking.

Sheesh, anything else?  Well, found 2 yellow jacket nests in the backyard (or one big one with two entrances), I still have to kill.  Fall is fast approaching, which means cooler temperatures, but fewer daylight hours.  I've managed to get some spinning practice in, and I got a new (to me) set of hand carders and got a lesson from some people in my spinning group on how to use them.

I've done very little milking this year, but I hope to get back into it next year.  I'm sure there's more things I'm forgetting, but that's some of the highlights - hope everyone else's summer is going well!  (or winter to those south of the equator)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 25, 2016)

Hope you're able to keep the former "escape-artists" in! I've had a little bit of experience with that myself!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 26, 2016)

It's hard once they've tasted "freedom" to re-restrict them... Best of luck getting them vagabonds back under control!


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 10, 2016)

I might, just might    have got the escaping under control.  The last 'escape' was August 28, two of the lambs.  I've kept them in their home pasture most of the time, only out in the main pasture when I can be out there and cut branches/trees down for them, which has only been a few days a week.  I'm going through a bit more hay than usual for the time of year, but that's better than escaping sheep...

I feel like I haven't done much besides work and farm chores lately!  And some days I would have loved to work outside on stuff, we've had temperatures near or over 90, and with humidity too high to comfortably work outside.  Sometimes my glasses fog up just carrying water buckets.  I can't imagine working a farm back before all our modern conveniences, when they had no choice.

I had to take off work yesterday.  One of my ponies was showing colic symptoms.  When the vet got here, he found her heart rate high, and a temp of 104.5       I had thought she felt warm, but my thermometer had a dead battery.  With all her symptoms he suspected Potomac horse fever.  He sent blood for testing, but the results will take 7 to 10 days, so he started treatment for it right away.  She was on Banamine till her temp came down, and she's on antibiotics twice a day.  Her appetite is back and she's acting pretty normal now, but I'm also hosing her hooves twice a day, as Potomac horse fever can cause founder.  She's 28 but still in good shape - I'd appreciate any good thoughts you can toss her way.

We have a big storm system heading here, so I'm going to shut down for a bit.  Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 10, 2016)

Here's hoping your horse gets back to 100%.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 10, 2016)

Really hoping your ol' gal makes a full recovery!


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks for the good wishes.  She seems to be responding to the antibiotics, but she's not out of the woods yet.  Her appetite's starting to improve, but the diarrhea hasn't cleared up yet.  I'm adding Probios to her feed in hopes that will help.  I'm also watching her for signs of founder.

I put Elding in a separate pasture today, he'll stay there till he goes back with the ewes in early November.  He's starting to get interested in the girls, although they're not interested in him yet.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 11, 2016)

Time sure flies - guess that means I'm having fun, right?  

My pony that was sick is still doing well.  Not certain it was Potomac, but whatever it was, it responded to the antibiotics.

I've been sorting through fleeces, getting ready to take some to be turned into roving (ready to spin):




 

This is a wool sorting table/drying rack I made, it works great.  3 by 5 feet, so I can put a whole fleece on it to pick through and clean out the second cuts and vegetable matter and other stuff.  It'll also work great for laying out a washed fleece to dry.  The surface is 1/2" plastic 'hardware cloth', so it won't rust.  I got so many comments on it at a fiber show earlier this year (I had set it up and was sorting fleeces during the show), that I'll be making several and hope to sell them (using something a bit nicer than the orange plastic baling twine lol).

I thinkthe ewes may be starting to come into season.  It's close to the time of year I first saw Rose in season last year.  I'm considering shearing the ewes, their wool looks long enough, and it'll easily grow back enough before it gets too cold.  Here is Lukka, she's got a beautiful coat:



 

And here is Brosa:



 

The pics of Rose and Gracie didn't come out quite as well, but their coats are nice, too.  Elding's wool isn't quite as long.

I'm still working on the hay feeder...   other stuff just kept leaping to the top of the to-do list.  I have finally been able to work on it lately, so fingers crossed I can get it finished soon.

I got 300 bales of hay in, but I may get a bit more; I'm considering keeping one of the ewe lambs from this year, most likely Gracie's moorit and white.  She's got a good growth rate, nice wool, she's a twin, and I like her body structure better than the other moorit and white lamb I considered.  Her parasite resistance isn't perfect, but it's acceptable, and she is more resiliant than some of the other lambs.

The air is getting crisp in the mornings, leaves are starting to turn color - I love fall, I hope we have a nice long beautiful one before winter hits!


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 16, 2016)

I've made some progress on the hay feeder, hope to have it finished soon.

I decided to dose all the lambs with copper oxide wire particles (COWP).  I'd dewormed them with Ivermectin earlier this summer, and it didn't seem to have much effect.  Last year I had one lamb that didn't respond to ivermectin, nor to Valbazen, and I finally used Levamisole (Prohibit), which worked.

So I'd been reading quite a bit about the COWP.  There have been some studies, and even a recent one that combined COWP with ivermectin, showing better results than either alone.  It was also interesting to note in some studies that the worm load in the untreated (control) group also went down, although not quite as much as the treated sheep.

So I got some Copasure and divided a couple capsules into .5 gram doses for the lambs.  I checked all their eyelids and all were pink to pale pink.  I don't have all the stuff to do my own fecals, yet, so I'll only have eyelid color and body condition to go on for now.  Most of the lambs will be processed in a few weeks, but if there's an effect, I should see a difference in a week or two - we'll see.

I got a good close up look at all the lambs.  The biggest is Rose's single, she also had the best eyelid score.  The next biggest, and next best eyelid score, was Gracie's wether.  If he was a ewe, he'd be worth adding to the flock, his wool is quite nice.  Of the two moorit and white lambs I've been considering, Gracie's is the bigger, and slightly better eyelid color.  Brosa's lamb has more extreme 'corkscrewing' of her wool, but I'm not sure that's a good thing.  So it still looks like Gracie's ewe lamb will be the keeper.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 2, 2016)

Today was one of the hardest days of the year here.  I took 6 of the lambs to the processor.  For some reason it was harder than it was last year - I think I got more attached than I should have.  It didn't help that some of the lambs were so so cute, and one liked being petted.  I am so glad this only happens once a year.

I am glad that my lamb seems to be well liked.  Everyone who got a lamb last year wanted one again, and I added two new customers as well.  I've gotten good feedback on the flavor and how lean they are.

I was able to finish the new feeder and put it into use on October 20th, and it was sure nice to have more feeder space!

I did a bit of spot-checking lamb eyelids, and I did seem some improvement after I dosed with the copper oxide wire particles.  I never did have a chance to check and record everyone, though, so my data wasn't complete.  I will likely do it again next year, and do more checking on how effective it is.

I ended up keeping Gracie's moorit and white ewe lamb.  Next to Rose's single, I think she was the largest of the lambs.  Rose's single looked to have a swayed back, which is not a trait I want to keep.  Gracie's ewe lamb had a nice build, a lot like her mom's, and I felt she was a good choice to add to the flock.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 2, 2016)

Sorry you had a rough day,  I would have trouble with that too. We got broilers two springs ago and we saved a 14lb rooster to send to freezer camp. His name is roaster and he is a spoiled fatty, who everyone loves. I might try broilers this coming spring.

you gotta post pictures of gracie's lamb. I love the icelandics


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 2, 2016)

We butchered a pig today...  I know how you feel.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 2, 2016)

This is one of those things that if it was easy for you, you wouldn't be who you are.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 2, 2016)

We sent off a buck a few months back for meat. He was a nice, beautiful Kiko buck. Absolutely gorgeous and was very gentle. He was unregistered and there isn't much of a market for commercial Kiko bucks, so he was sold for meat. It was hard, as we had him for several years. I'm thankful he wasn't waisted and he fed someone's family, but it wasn't easy. 

We lucked out this year, all our bottle baby weathers were sold as brush clearers/pets. It's hard to send a BB to freezer camp


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you everyone...  @Mike CHS I wish I could 'like' your post more than once, what a lovely thing to say.

I just got back from picking up the lambskins, so I can salt them and prepare them to send to the tannery.  This is a hard day, too, so I just do what I have to and get through it.

I spoke to a couple of the butchers at the shop when I went this morning.  They said the lambs were really nice.  I said I know I still have a lot to learn, I've only been doing this three years.  They said I'm doing better at three years than people who have been raising lambs for a long time.  So as far as the quality of the meat I'm raising, I suppose I'm doing well.  It still doesn't make delivery time any easier, but it's nice to know.

Elding went in with the ewes this morning, and Rose immediately stood for him.  Five months till more lambs...


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 3, 2016)

What tannery do you use?


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 3, 2016)

I had a couple of new tires put on our stock trailer and all of the gates are up on our first paddock so we will bringing our sheep home in the next week or so.  We are hoping on getting the next paddock finished soon.  It is right at 250' square.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 3, 2016)

Mike CHS said:


> What tannery do you use?


I've used Bucks County Fur Products in Pennsylvania, and they did a nice job.  This time I'll be sending some to Buck's and some to Stern Tanning in Wisconsin, just to see if there's any difference.

All three of the lambskins that I took to Wooster this past spring sold.  The guy that bought the last one said "I knew I should have bought both when I was here earlier."  So I am hopeful I do as well next year.



Mike CHS said:


> I had a couple of new tires put on our stock trailer and all of the gates are up on our first paddock so we will bringing our sheep home in the next week or so.  We are hoping on getting the next paddock finished soon.  It is right at 250' square.


How exciting!  What kind of sheep are you getting?


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 3, 2016)

Hopefully you will report if there is any difference in the tanneries.

We are getting between 6 & 10 mostly Katahdin crossed with Dorpers. We go once a week to train our dogs and decided they would progress faster if we were able to work them some every day and still go to the trainers once a week.  We won't be able to work much since most of those we are getting are due to lamb in December and January.  We are hoping to pick out a few that are lightly (or not at all) bred and at least a couple wethers so we can have one processed.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 16, 2016)

I meant to get pictures over the weekend, but ended up busy with other stuff.  So, pictures another day.

I've been cleaning and re-salting the lambskins, to get them dry/cured enough to send to the tannery.  I have the six lambskins from this year, and...      the five from last year.  I had cleaned and salted them, and then, I just couldn't bring myself to deal with them.  I could blame the weather for some of it, but it was mostly me.  I did check them occasionally, and when I finally made myself deal with them along with the 6 from this year, I was glad to see that they seem in good shape.  They were salted and under cover, which helped a great deal.

We've had a few frosts, and a couple of mornings there's been a layer of ice on top of the water in buckets/tubs.  I haven't switched to the heated water tub for the ponies, yet.  When I do, it will probably be in a different spot, because I'M GETTING THE OUTSIDE FREEZE-PROOF HYDRANT REPLACED!!!!!!   It was rusted shut when I moved here, so I've just carried water to everyone from the house during winter, when I can't use the outside hose.  Soon I should have running water outside all year long   

The sheep are doing well.  I'm working on a name for the ewe lamb I kept.

For all the lambs that were processed, I had the butcher save the hard interior fat, so I can turn it into tallow and use it as an ingredient in the soaps I'm making.  I experimented once with beef tallow for candles, but didn't like it (it wasn't quite as bad as 'crisco on a string', but close...).  I may see if sheep tallow is any different.

All the leaves are nearly off the trees (except the oaks), and we have snow in the forecast for next week.  I've seen someone with Christmas lights up already.  Winter is on its way...


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 18, 2016)

It was 73° today, amazing!  We actually broke the record high for this date.  I took off work early and got a few outside things done.  Unfortunately winter hits tomorrow, rain changing to snow, and winds increasing.  They called to ask if I minded rescheduling the hydrant replacement, so fingers crossed it's next weekend.  I probably should have set up the heated water tub today... Sunday night's low is supposed to be 26°    

I took the camera out and was able to get a half decent picture of the ewe lamb I'm keeping.  Introducing Druna (formerly number 13):




 

Druna is Icelandic for 'thunder'.  Kind of fitting, since her sire is Elding - Icelandic for 'lightning'.  She is fitting in fairly well, although I think she still misses the other lambs.  I've been paying extra attention to her, petting her when I can, to get her more used to me.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 18, 2016)

And she has a heart on her nose!  How precious


----------



## TAH (Nov 18, 2016)

She is adorable


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 18, 2016)

Very pretty lamb!


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 11, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> And she has a heart on her nose!  How precious


I tried really really hard to keep her markings from influencing my decision.  Her color did play into it some - most of my other ewes are black, although some carry moorit (brown).  And of the moorit and white ewe lambs, she was bigger and had a longer body.

I did get the frost-free hydrant replaced!  However since the well hasn't been used in years, the water coming out of it is cloudy and has bits of stuff in it (most likely rust from the inside of the pipe), and it smelled like a combination of sulfur and dead fish...       Running it has helped a lot, although I haven't been able to run the water as much lately due to weather, darkness, and other stuff going on.  So I'm hauling water again from the house, till I can flush it more and then get it tested.  Hope eventually the hydrant's well clears enough, and then tests good enough, to use.

I had a great day yesterday - I went to the Buckeye Shepherd's Symposium in Wooster, Ohio.  It's put on by the Ohio Sheep Improvement Association.  There were quite a few presentations and seminars on topics ranging from nutrition, to parasites, to farm equipment, genetics, and effects of diet on the taste of lamb.  It was also great to talk to a lot of other sheep farmers and raisers.  The membership runs the gamut from owners of smaller flocks like mine, through midsize, and all the way to multi-generation farms with hundreds of acres and hundreds of sheep.

A lot of the research and stuff is targeted to the typical market producer and club lamb producer - those raising sheep like Suffolk, Hampshire and Shropshire.  Although I did overhear some of the larger producers talking about adding sheep like Polypay, Dorset, and Texel.  But from what I understand, the trend in Ohio is an increase in the number of people with smaller flocks - possibly like me, with various breeds, marketing towards handspinners, or direct marketing of lamb, or who knows what.  There are some classes and educational opportunities geared more towards smaller farms or beginning shepherds, but I'm hoping they increase.  Many things are common to any shepherd, like parasites, nutrition and health care, but the small and large producers face different challenges, although sometimes not as different as you might think.  I talked to one farmer who said he's added some natural colored sheep, and I asked him how he was marketing the wool.  He said he hasn't quite figured out the best way yet.  I think he wants to market to handspinners but isn't sure quite where or how, yet.

Anyway, it was a really great day.  And an excellent lunch, with roast lamb of course.  Every family got a neat flexible cutting board from the American Lamb Board, with an outline of a sheep, sheep facts, and a chart of cooking methods, times and temperatures for various cuts of lamb.

Luckily the snow held off so driving there and back was fine.  Then between last night and today we've gotten about 3 inches of snow, and the temperature is actually going up and will be about 37 tomorrow, so much of it will melt.  Then back to the deep freeze, with a couple single digit lows (Thursday night low of 2, brrrrr).  At least I am happy that sunset is finally getting later again!


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 18, 2016)

Well, we made it through our deep freeze - temps got into the single digits for awhile, and we've had snow, freezing rain, sleet, rain, rising temps, more rain, falling temps, more snow, more freezing rain, sleet, and right now snow again.  Only one casualty - put a hammer right through the side of a water bucket.  Yeah, I know you're not supposed to hammer on them to break the ice out     I've done it before, but either the temps were too low or the bucket was too old.  Got it many many years ago at Equine Affaire, a company was giving free buckets to the first 100 people at their booth, so a friend and I got there really early  

I have a leg of lamb defrosted and ready to cook today.  I am more confident about cooking lamb since I got a meat thermometer.  Here's some of the last leg I cooked, took it to just under 150°:



 

That's a small plate, I didn't have room for the vegetables!  The lamb was very tender and juicy, and had a nice mild flavor.  I haven't had enough lamb to really compare it against anything, and I've never had strongly flavored lamb or mutton, but I'd say it's pretty good lamb  

Temps will be close to single digits again for a few more nights.  It'll be nice to have a white Christmas.  Then just a couple more months and it'll be spring!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 18, 2016)

That is a pretty plate. We like ours between 140 (for me) and 150 for the lady of the house.  One of the best things I ever bought was a digital instant read meat thermometer.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 18, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Well, we made it through our deep freeze - temps got into the single digits for awhile, and we've had snow, freezing rain, sleet, rain, rising temps, more rain, falling temps, more snow, more freezing rain, sleet, and right now snow again.  Only one casualty - put a hammer right through the side of a water bucket.  Yeah, I know you're not supposed to hammer on them to break the ice out     I've done it before, but either the temps were too low or the bucket was too old.  Got it many many years ago at Equine Affaire, a company was giving free buckets to the first 100 people at their booth, so a friend and I got there really early
> 
> I have a leg of lamb defrosted and ready to cook today.  I am more confident about cooking lamb since I got a meat thermometer.  Here's some of the last leg I cooked, took it to just under 150°:
> 
> ...


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!

There's still enough snow here to qualify for a white Christmas, although a lot of it has melted (some yards in the area don't have any).  There's more snow left in the pasture, and in the woods where the trees shade the sun (what little sun we get).

I went out this morning to three deer walking through the woods beside my house (it's a known deer route, although I don't often see them).  So that was a treat to see deer this morning.

I have horse feed to unload and put away, and brownies to make to take down to mom's later, but I'm sitting here listening to Christmas music and being lazy 

It's warmed up enough to use the outside water hose for a few days, so I've cleaned and refilled the ponies water tub.  And i have tomorrow off so I can get some stuff done, if it doesn't rain.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 25, 2016)

I got the horse feed unloaded and put away.  All the other ponies do fine on just hay and pasture, but my oldest pony (28) has needed pelleted feed for the last year or so, as well.  Right now she's on a Tribute pelleted senior feed, with some of their higher fat feed mixed in for more calories.

A local horse rescue group has a container at the feed store counter, asking for Tribute proofs of purchase, which they can redeem for money.  I spent all this year bummed because cutting out the proofs of purchase, at the bottom of the bag, made the rest of the empty feed bag unusable for a trash bag.

Last month, I had one of my rare - but absolutely brilliant - flashes of genius: open the *other* end of the bag!!!   Duh...     I can't believe I never thought of that before.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 25, 2016)

Some 'Answers' to our situations are right 'Before our Eyes' if we weren't too distracted we'd see it much Sooner....


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 1, 2017)

Time for an update!  Things have just been so busy here lately, with so little daylight to get things done.  Up in the dark to feed before work, home after work and it's nearly dark again, then I'd come inside after chores and not have much energy for anything else.  Much of January was warmer than normal, with a lot of rain, which meant a lot of mud.  Occasionally it froze, in bumpy, hoof-marked ground that was difficult to walk on.  But mostly it was mud... I nearly lost a boot several times.  Many parts of the country have had it much worse, though.  And if all that rain had been snow we'd have been buried up to our eyeballs!

I separated Elding from the ewes this past Sunday.  I put him in with the ponies, and his hormones immediately kicked in as he tried to get to know these 'new sheep'.  He tried getting in a headbutting contest with Flekka, but she lifted her head at the end of each charge he made, causing him to stop and look confused.  Things settled down for awhile, then he would not stop chasing my oldest mare (didn't help that she ran from him), so I put him in a paddock in the corner of the main pasture.  He's been with the ponies before with no problem, so I'm hoping it won't take long for the hormones to get out of his system and they can be together again.

The ewes are looking good, we're now two months away from lambing season.  I'll get some updated pictures soon - for most of January it was either raining, snowing, or too dark.  Druna is fitting in well - sometimes I've seen her butting heads with the sheep, trying to determine her place in the flock.  And the other day she was making rushes past everyone, and then taking off down the pasture at a run, then circling back and running past again - sometimes doing the 'sproing' 4-legged leaping they do more often as lambs - I swear she was trying to get the others to run and play with her!

I'm not going to do the udder checks as often as I've done in previous years, since it really didn't tell me much about due dates.  But I have checked enough to find that Rose has the biggest udder so far, followed by Gracie and Lukka.  I didn't feel much on Druna, but she did well letting me check, so I was happy about that.  I may not milk her this year, but I may get her used to the milkstand and the process.

In other news, as of today I'm.... retired!      It still hasn't quite sunk in yet.  But I have a to-do list a mile long, and I'm looking forward to having a lot more time to spend working on the pastures, and fences, and milking sheep, and doing more riding and/or driving with the ponies.  I'll also have more time to work on increasing farm income, it's either that or a part time job, and I know which one I'd rather do!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 1, 2017)

Congrats on your retirement!!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for the update and CONGRATULATIONS on retiring.

I don't know that I am normal (probably not) but the first really weird thing that hit me when I retired 3 years ago was: I had NO IDEA what day of the week it was. When you don't have a regimented schedule, standing meetings on given days, etc there just isn't a connection. And we don't watch TV there isn't even that schedule to keep me lined up. My wife works M-Sat at the P.O. so I know if she doesn't get up at 5:10 AM it is Sunday. And if she was home "yesterday" today must be Monday. Then I get TOTALLY screwed up when she has a day off.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 1, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> In other news, as of today I'm.... retired!


Congratulations - I'm just a LITTLE bit jealous, lol.  Only 1016 days to go for me!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 1, 2017)

Congrats!!
After ya get used to a new routine, you'll look back and wonder just how ya did what ya did for so long. Something I have never missed was getting up and going to work..Ever! I stay busy for the most part and could care less what day it is...it is always just another day. 
I have a calendar gadget on the puter, so I can keep up with it tho. I Love the peace and relative quiet and spending time with our "Projects". You'll be lost for a bit til ya get your routine going and you'll wear yourself out wondering what Time it is, but it won't be long before ya will cycle by the Sun...just like the animals do.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 1, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Thanks for the update and CONGRATULATIONS on retiring.
> 
> I don't know that I am normal (probably not) but the first really weird thing that hit me when I retired 3 years ago was: I had NO IDEA what day of the week it was.


Thanks and yes I keep thinking today is Saturday!!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Thanks and yes I keep thinking today is Saturday!!


It is! Unless you happen to have a doctor's appointment or something. Every day is the same as the next and the one before it. Work on whatever needs working on. Of course you no longer have weekends to do all the things you did on weekends when you were working. You'll have to make time to fit those in 

@CntryBoy777 I have to use the calendar on my computer as well. I've even put "trash day" on every Thursday so I don't forget. I DO know that the trash and recycles get picked up on Thursday but even 3.5 years in I still don't always remember that it IS Thursday.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 1, 2017)

Congratulations on the next phase of your life.  It didn't take us long to adjust and we are loving it.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 1, 2017)

I agree with Mike and all the others! Congrats! I have met one person who didn't like retirement because they got "bored" I just shake my head in wonder... But then they weren't a "farmer" type person either. Might have something to do with it. Anyway, I love it and get confused about what day it is, and enjoy NOT going to work, and NOT getting up in the dark, and many other things. I'm sure you will too!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 2, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congratulations - I'm just a LITTLE bit jealous, lol.  Only 1016 days to go for me!


The last 365 go fast


----------



## babsbag (Feb 2, 2017)

Congratulations. If you are like the rest of us you will work harder now than you ever did in your "real" job but have a lot more fun doing it. My DH (who isn't retired) asked me the other day if I even missed my job...what planet is he from? Being retired is awesome.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2017)

The correct answer @babsbag is "what job ??????"


----------



## babsbag (Feb 2, 2017)

@Bruce you are so right, I now have many more jobs than I did before. But I am still trying to figure out how I used to get it all done and work the 40 hour work week. 

Farm or no farm, I would never be bored. I have too many hobbies and interest that don't include goats that I could do just fine without them. Boredom will never be a fear.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 2, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> I agree with Mike and all the others! Congrats! I have met one person who didn't like retirement because they got "bored" I just shake my head in wonder... But then they weren't a "farmer" type person either. Might have something to do with it. Anyway, I love it and get confused about what day it is, and enjoy NOT going to work, and NOT getting up in the dark, and many other things. I'm sure you will too!


Thanks      I've also met a couple people who didn't like retirement, and same thing - they got bored.  I just can't imagine that.  I talked to someone else who wasn't sure she'd retire, because she didn't have any hobbies and wouldn't know what she'd do.  I told her I could fix her up with some sheep


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## babsbag (Feb 2, 2017)

Even before farm life I had a really nice koi (goldfish) pond to take care of, some doves to raise, a garden to tend to, a yard to make beautiful, and numerous crafts to do. I used to cut out all of the wood pieces for a lady that did crafts plus do my own. I was also involved in Boy Scouts and the PTA and I don't mean just showing up for meetings. I mean INVOLVED, like asst. scout master and co-running the school carnivals. There was always something to try or do, never ever bored. 

Now I own goats...or they own me.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Thanks      I've also met a couple people who didn't like retirement, and same thing - they got bored.  I just can't imagine that.  I talked to someone else who wasn't sure she'd retire, because she didn't have any hobbies and wouldn't know what she'd do.  I told her I could fix her up with some sheep


Start her slow, with a poop fork at your place. Don't want to wear her out too fast


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2017)

People who get bored in retirement must not have had much of a life to start with...... I think it's safe to say that BYH'ers have LOTS of life!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 7, 2017)

So, @norseofcourse , have ya caught yourself thinking about going to "Work" yet?


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 8, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> So, @norseofcourse , have ya caught yourself thinking about going to "Work" yet?


Well, it's taken a few days for all the 'work' stuff to stop buzzing through my head as much (remembering meetings, deadlines, all the other stuff I had to keep track of...).  At first it felt like a weekend, then a really loooooong weekend, and now the days are all starting to feel like Saturday!  I can certainly understand the temptation to put things off, to 'do it tomorrow', so I need to start planning things so they get done.  Can't do much outside yet, winter's back and it's snowing again.  But I don't have to clean off the car in the morning


----------



## Bruce (Feb 8, 2017)

Yep, transitioning right along! Pretty soon every day won't feel like Saturday. That was back when there were things you had to wait for Saturday to do. Now every day is just "day".


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)

I quit my job to stay home with my daughter last year, and my husband works really weird hours, so we are constantly confused! 

I have to write lists for myself so I don't put things off for all eternity. As long as it's there and not crossed off, I keep thinking about it! Lol


----------



## Bruce (Feb 8, 2017)

And probably at the most inopportune times, like 3 AM when you want to be asleep!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 8, 2017)

Congrats on retirement
I hope you have a long, healthy, happy one


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh yeh, and ya thought "Time just Flew By" when ya was working...when each day is just another day....it travels in "Mach Time". It will be like yesterday ya was just planting those seeds, as ya pull'em up for the compost....or to feed to something. But, ya know what they say...."Time Flies when ya are having Fun".


----------



## babsbag (Feb 8, 2017)

When I used to have a month off every summer I would plan my projects and know exactly how much I had to get done each day in order to accomplish it all in a month; and I got them done. Now I can say, "it's raining...I'll do it tomorrow. "


----------



## greybeard (Feb 9, 2017)

> I would plan my projects and know exactly how much I had to get done each day in order to accomplish it all i



I was that way as well once upon a time...
.

.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.......then I got married

(I'll be here all week folks..don't forget to tip your waitress and the barkeep)


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 10, 2017)

Winter came back, had about 3 inches of snow here, and it got a bit windy.  It was nice to look out and not have to worry about hurrying through morning chores, cleaning off the car and heading into work  

However, life goes on... last night I turned the kitchen faucet off, and the handle broke off in my hand.  Something metal inside had snapped.  I managed to get it turned off, and called the plumber.  He told me to get a new faucet and he can fit me in Saturday.  So for now I've got a pair of vice grips attached to the broken metal piece.  How many of you remember using vice grips to change the channel on your TV when the knob broke off?  Kids these days, just don't know what they've missed


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 10, 2017)

If ya are in a house, there are shut-off valves under the sink. I found out, tho, living in my first trailer, that they don't. I know the vise grips work up top, but if there is a need to have another option don't forget about the valve.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 10, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya are in a house, there are shut-off valves under the sink. I found out, tho, living in my first trailer, that they don't. I know the vise grips work up top, but if there is a need to have another option don't forget about the valve.


Thanks, yep the valves are in the basement just below the kitchen, one on each line (hot/cold), but there's so much corrosion on them I'm afraid to touch them.  I'll have the plumber replace them as well, with ball valve shutoffs.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yeh, I've turned a few like that and then wished I hadn't and had to make a mad Dash to the  main Cut-Off, before it Flooded. ....so, I don't blame ya there.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 10, 2017)

Can't the hubster or maybe another family member take care of it? I mean a plumber is gonna cost a first born child with tip... Replacing the valves is now as easy as cutting the pipe below the corrosion and using a new ball valve with "shark bite" fitting. Just run some sand paper around the top of the cut pipe to clean it up/score the surface, then "push" the new fitting on. That's what I did when I had to replace my kitchen sink faucet a month or so back. You might have to get some longer "braided" connection lines to hook it from the fitting to the (new) faucet. Unscrewing the faucet from underneath is for a contortionist, but it's not technically difficult... pop the old one out, pop the new one in and tighten the fitting nuts down and good to go.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 10, 2017)

Sink shut offs in the BASEMENT? Wow, that is weird or maybe really old?

The hardest part about replacing a faucet is twisting yourself into a pretzel and destroying your back getting to the underside of the sink.

People tip plumbers? Geez, they charge plenty already including a "first hour" charge even if they aren't there an hour. When half the house was rebuilt I got one of these Hansgrohe's from Costco:
https://www.costco.com/Hansgrohe-Talis-C-Kitchen-Faucet.product.100082048.html

I don't remember what I paid but it was on sale so definitely not $250. 

Installation was SWEET! Watch the first video at about 2:25. All the hoses are already connected inside the faucet. Feed them down through the hole in the sink followed by the metal threaded part of the faucet. You hand tighten the nut underneath then pull it tight with a screwdriver on two slotted bolts. That is usually the most painful part, trying to get the big nut tight. Wrenches are needed only to connect the hoses to the shutoffs. I had the plumbers (*) put in quarter turn shutoffs. I've had trouble with the regular compression valves in the past.

* all most all of the plumbing in the house was redone since it was almost entirely in the torn up building.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 10, 2017)

Those "stalk" faucets are nice, but I kept the old sink with 3 holes (H/C/Faucet), so a stalk wouldn't work/look right. I know you can buy "caps" to cover the existing holes not being used, but that looks pretty silly to me. Also the single stalk puts a lot of torque pressure on the thin stainless steel sink...


----------



## Bruce (Feb 10, 2017)

Perhaps, but not on a 1941 porcelain on cast iron sink  Old is good.

The left hole has a filtered water faucet (if you ask, I will tell you what NOT to get ) and the right hole has a soap dispenser. Doesn't look weird at all. Most single hole faucets come with a baseplate to cover extra holes if needed. It probably lends some strength by spreading the load.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 13, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Can't the hubster or maybe another family member take care of it? I mean a plumber is gonna cost a first born child with tip... Replacing the valves is now as easy as cutting the pipe below the corrosion and using a new ball valve with "shark bite" fitting. Just run some sand paper around the top of the cut pipe to clean it up/score the surface, then "push" the new fitting on. That's what I did when I had to replace my kitchen sink faucet a month or so back. You might have to get some longer "braided" connection lines to hook it from the fitting to the (new) faucet. Unscrewing the faucet from underneath is for a contortionist, but it's not technically difficult... pop the old one out, pop the new one in and tighten the fitting nuts down and good to go.


Unfortunately no hubster... I do a lot of stuff myself, but for something like this I'd rather pay someone who knows exactly what he's doing, so it's done right the first time, and a lot faster than I'd be able to do it.  Besides, there are spiders downstairs...  

I got a single-stalk faucet (I like them) with a wide base plate that covers all 3 holes.  The one that broke was that type, too, but it was Moen and I went with Delta.  Didn't get the exact type I wanted, it isn't carried in store, and would have taken several days to get, so I got my next choice.

I've read about the shark bite fittings and PEX, I might try something like that eventually, on something I can reach more easily.

Next fun thing (which actually happened before the faucet broke), is the attached garage.  Hit the button on the remote last week, and the door didn't open.  Checked the battery - fine.  Checked the breakers - fine.  Now, there's a problem.  There is no door between the house and the garage.  There is a window.  Hate breaking into my own house, but the options are a bit limited...

And the reason I needed to get into the garage:  the (landline) phone wire goes from the outside box, through the garage, into the basement and up to the phone.  I've had increasing static on the line that I thought was my phone.  I borrowed a phone and plugged it in - same static.  I took the phone to the box outside and plugged it in directly - line clear.  So the problem was in my house wiring.  Found that a mouse had chewed the wires where they went from the garage to the basement.  After being unable to get into the garage, I was able to pull enough slack into the basement to splice the wires for now.  Once I can get into the garage, I'll re-run the phone and computer wires, in conduit.  Good thing I have all this extra time, being retired


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry for all the happenings there....is the window big enough for ya to crawl thru?....most garage doors have a manual back-up in case of no power....as long as ya get up to the window ya can drop down to the floor.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 13, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sorry for all the happenings there....is the window big enough for ya to crawl thru?....most garage doors have a manual back-up in case of no power....as long as ya get up to the window ya can drop down to the floor.


Yep, I can get in the window if we can get it open.  I would not be surprised if it's nailed shut... lol.  Things are always going to happen, my problems are nothing compared to what a lot of folks are going through.  Thanks


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 13, 2017)

That may be true, but it is the "Problems" that each of us face each day that is always the most important...cause, I can't get up there to slide thru the window for ya, or replace your faucet for Free....just like ya can't wait for me to get to it. Tho, I could use your help with my goats, but they can't wait either....so, one's focus has to be on what is in front of them each day....and the "Richest Help" we can get is some advice, experience, and knowledge from a "Library of Many" that may make the stiuation faced easier, quicker, and understood.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm planning a challenge for my local spinners and weaver's guild, and I need your help please!  For my challenge, I want to give each member about 6 to 8 ounces of raw wool, and they are to clean, spin and make it into something.  Each person will get wool from a different breed of sheep, and their challenge is not only to work with it, but to guess which breed!

Obviously, I have Icelandic wool, so I need wool from 9 or 10 other sheep breeds.  I'm willing to purchase wool, or trade for an equal amount of my Icelandic wool.  Your sheep don't have to be registered, but you do have to be sure what breed they are.  Feel free to reply here or by private message (click my ID, then the "information" tab, then 'Start a Conversation').

I am also checking locally, but figured the more people I can reach out to, the better.  Thank you!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 15, 2017)

I wish I could help you, but that is a fun idea! You should absolutely post pictures of the results when they're finished!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 15, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I wish I could help you, but that is a fun idea! You should absolutely post pictures of the results when they're finished!


Great idea on the pictures, will do!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 15, 2017)

Well that just bites @norseofcourse, weird for it to just up and die like that. If the door doesn't open and one CAN get into the garage, there is usually a thing to pull to unlatch it so you can raise it by hand. But I've not seen such a thing on the outside of the garage.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 15, 2017)

Want some alpaca? I would offer some from our sheep but I already washed it and it isn't the best.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 15, 2017)

Mine are hair sheep......


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 18, 2017)

I could probably send you some Border Leicester (white and/or natural colored), Shetland, and Lincoln. Southdown too if we saved one of their fleeces.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 20, 2017)

Catching up on posts...


luvmypets said:


> Want some alpaca? I would offer some from our sheep but I already washed it and it isn't the best.


 Thanks for the offer!  I'm hoping to find enough sheep breeds, but I'll keep it in mind.



Baymule said:


> Mine are hair sheep......


That would *really* be a challenge! lol



purplequeenvt said:


> I could probably send you some Border Leicester (white and/or natural colored), Shetland, and Lincoln. Southdown too if we saved one of their fleeces.


That is great - thank you!!  I will PM you...


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 22, 2017)

I have a line on some Cheviot fiber, just a few more breeds to go to get enough different ones for my guild's challenge!  Anyone else that has raw wool to sell or trade?

This unusual warm weather is continuing, I'm starting to worry.  I can see buds on my peach trees - if they leaf out and then we get some bad winter weather again, I might not get peaches this year.  Same with the apple trees, and lots of other things.  The rhubarb hasn't started sprouting yet, and it's usually the earliest to come up, so that's good.  We may break the high temperature records tomorrow and Friday.

The ewes are doing well, getting wider, and starting to make pig-like noises when eating their feed      Sometimes I sit with them while they eat, and a couple of times Brosa came up to me for petting and scratches, after she'd eaten the feed, but before digging into the hay.  Here's a pic I took a few days ago, when we still had a bit of snow on the ground:




 

Druna is on the far left.  Not only is she youngest, she has a lot less wool than the others.  Gracie's wool is nearly hitting the ground!  It's so long it swirls around her as she walks.  I need to get a good picture of her wool, it's so pretty.  Lukka, far right, looks a bit different because I sheared her late last fall, just partly - her back and sides - to work with her wool at only a half-year's growth.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice looking group, and it looks like quite a bit of Fiber there to work with....


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 22, 2017)

I absolutely love your sheep . They are stunning!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 22, 2017)

I almost got some Icelandics a year or so ago. I adore them. Yours are lovely. Is that the only breed you keep? Do you milk them? Sorry if I'm asking redundant questions, I have a 4 year old who steals my brain cells and I can't remember anything lol!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 22, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I almost got some Icelandics a year or so ago. I adore them. Yours are lovely. Is that the only breed you keep? Do you milk them? Sorry if I'm asking redundant questions, I have a 4 year old who steals my brain cells and I can't remember anything lol!


Thank you, yes that's the only sheep breed I have.  I did some milking in 2015, there's a milking thread here somewhere about it.  I wanted to milk last year, but just could not manage it.  This year I hope to do quite a bit of milking, and play around with cheese and yogurt and stuff.

Tell that 4 year old they can steal your brain cells if they give you some of their energy! LOL


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 22, 2017)

I wish! I find myself exhausted at the end of every day, that's for sure! 

A family friend told me that Icelandics have the perfect milk for feta, and she is convinced I need some lol! Maybe someday... I do like the smaller size. And my aunt is dying to teach me how to spin... Oh now I want sheep.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2017)

Better add a few more acres to your minimal acceptable parcel size in TN @NH homesteader


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 23, 2017)

Ha if I get sheep it'll be about 5 of them. I have no interest in shearing more than that! A ram, wether pal and 3 ewes.... Not that I've already thought about it this much... Ahem...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 23, 2017)

Ahem...!   LOL!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Baymule (Feb 23, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Ha if I get sheep it'll be about 5 of them. I have no interest in shearing more than that! A ram, wether pal and 3 ewes.... Not that I've already thought about it this much... Ahem...


Yeah, right. You DO know about sheep math don't you?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 23, 2017)

I keep my goat math in check! I'm too cheap (frugal, nicer word) to keep too many extras!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 23, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Ha if I get sheep it'll be about 5 of them. I have no interest in shearing more than that! A ram, wether pal and 3 ewes.... Not that I've already thought about it this much... Ahem...


You'll be shearing the lambs, too, right?  I shear my lambs by 4 months old... and yes you will want to shear that lamb's wool and work with it - it's so wonderfully soft.  And 3 or 4 more months gives them plenty enough re-growth that you can have the lambskins processed if you want.  It's not dense like shearling, but it's still beautiful.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 24, 2017)

I just read back in your journal and I would really like to know what a plumber is and what job they perform; I have never seen one.    Shortly after moving into our house I walked into the kitchen one morning and the floor was very wet, huge puddle. I asked DH what was going on as he had been up for hours...he hadn't even noticed.  I looked under the sink and a got an eye full, literally; a mouse had chewed a water line...a good reason to NOT have PEX...and it was spraying water everywhere.  Ahh the joys of a manufactured home.  Is this when I should have called this plumber that you speak of? 

I really sympathize with the warm weather and blossoms on the trees. My apricot tree is in full bloom and last night it went down to 27°.    The weather man had forecasted 34°...I wish. I guess there will be no apricots on that tree this year; the peaches are just starting to show pink so they are probably ok.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 24, 2017)

@babsbag PEX is now SUPER common in new and rehabbed houses, not just manufactured homes.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 24, 2017)

@Bruce doesn't mean I have to like it. I am going to open up a wall here soon to extend/move/install the water line for a new shower head and I can hardly wait to see what it there now. For the life of me I can't see how anything put copper can hold up the shower head arm but we'll see. My last home was built in 1956, obviously no PEX to be found. I am pretty sure that it is still not allowed in CA, but I might be wrong on that. Haven't put in any water lines under permit in quite a few years. My home is exempt from CA law since it is built to HUD standards.

ETA. just looked it up and PEX is allowed in CA


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes I would shear the lambs, good to know about the timing! I like that Icelandics are triple purpose. Now I'll be on a research mission. 

Here's a silly question- how on earth do you keep their fleece clean?


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 24, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Yes I would shear the lambs, good to know about the timing! I like that Icelandics are triple purpose. Now I'll be on a research mission.
> 
> Here's a silly question- how on earth do you keep their fleece clean?


Clean?       I just don't take too many pictures when they're dirty  

Seriously, though.  Icelandics don't have as much lanolin as many breeds, so their wool doesn't tend to attract and keep as much dirt and stuff.  And their fleece is more open (less dense), so some vegetable matter and dirt falls out on its own.  Most of what I'm currently picking out of wool is seeds from curled dock, thorns from multiflora rose, and little dark bits of vegetable matter that are probably bits of leaves or something.  Sometimes there's dead bugs, too...  Much of it picks or falls out pretty easily, again because of not as much lanolin.  The adult fleeces have a bit more lanolin than the lambs.

The tradeoff is Icelandic fleece doesn't have the uniformity and fine diameter of many of the wool breeds.  The thel (undercoat) *is* very fine and soft, but to use it by itself you have to separate it from the longer, less fine tog (outercoat).  The thel also doesn't have anywhere near as many crimps per inch as something like Merino does.  Most often the thel and tog are processed together and used for outerwear like sweaters or hats.  I'll eventually be experimenting with separating the two coats, to see if there's a market for that (and to work with them myself, to learn more).

I love questions, and that's not a silly one!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 24, 2017)

My biggest issue with wool sheep is how the mud and gross stuff just gets caked on. I didn't know they had less lanolin than other breeds. Good to know! Does this also mean they have a less gamey taste than other breeds? Or do you not process yours?


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 24, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> My biggest issue with wool sheep is how the mud and gross stuff just gets caked on. I didn't know they had less lanolin than other breeds. Good to know! Does this also mean they have a less gamey taste than other breeds? Or do you not process yours?


I have read, and been told, they have a more mild taste than other breeds.  I have had mine processed, and the lambs have a very nice, mild taste.  But I've never tasted any other sheep breeds, and I don't think I've ever had anything 'gamey', so I can't give you a firsthand comparison.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks! And thanks for allowing me to derail your thread!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 24, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Thanks! And thanks for allowing me to derail your thread!


No derailing - always happy to talk about sheep!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 24, 2017)

I ordered McMasters slides today!!!!!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 24, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> I have read, and been told, they have a more mild taste than other breeds.  I have had mine processed, and the lambs have a very nice, mild taste.  But I've never tasted any other sheep breeds, and I don't think I've ever had anything 'gamey', so I can't give you a firsthand comparison.


I have to correct this - I forgot, I've had lamb at two educational events with the Ohio Sheep Improvement Association.  They were both nice and mild, but I don't know what breed they were.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 1, 2017)

It was a busy February!  Highlights:

A bad phone line inside due to mice chewing it (they chewed the computer wire too, but not as bad). In trying to get to the wiring, I discovered I could not open the garage door.

Rose was limping one day.  I wasn't able to check her till the next morning.  I got a rope around her neck and tied her so I could take a look.  Note to self - bring a flashlight/headlamp next time, I could not see well enough.  I didn't feel anything, so with the hoof trimmers I trimmed a bit of her hoof where it was a bit overgrown.  I'm generally conservative in trimming, and I didn't think I trimmed too far, but she started bleeding.  I could not pin down exactly where she was bleeding from.  I let her back with the others, and she seemed to be limping less.  The next time I was out, she wasn't limping at all.  Maybe whatever was making her limp got dislodged while I was dealing with her, and that's what bled.  I know next time I check a limping sheep I'll have a strong light with me.

A few days later the handle of the kitchen faucet snapped off in my hand.  It already had some corrosion around the spigot end, so this gave me two reasons to replace it.  In the same visit the plumber also replaced two old corroded shutoff valves and fixed a slow leak in the same pipe.

The bathtub drain decided to go slower than molasses (it's been getting slower for awhile).  Plunging didn't help.  There's a clean-out below it, but I can't get the lower cover off.  I described the cleanout to a friend, and he said those are a major pain, cut it out and put in a regular p-trap.  That is beyond what I feel comfortable doing, so I may need to get the plumber out again.

Then I go downstairs and I see water in the basement.  I go closer and see dripping.  I track it to a pinhole leak in a cold water line.  Plumber moves up on the to-do list.

A couple days later I go down and the pipe is no longer leaking (a friend said it corroded shut?).

Then the well pump starts running too frequently.  I'm losing pressure.  I check for leaks, nothing.  Pressure tank is ok.  A few days go by, and outside it's finally drying up after a very wet January and February - but one area is not drying up.  I think I've found the reason I'm losing pressure...

Found a 1941 wheat penny in the pasture  

Ordered and got McMasters slides  

A friend came and helped me get into the garage and get the door working again  

Guy from the well company came and agreed there's a leak underground, the well line or the connection.  They'll try and fit me in soon to work on locating the well (it's underground... somewhere...) and digging up and fixing the leak.

Working on getting wool from different breeds of sheep for a guild challenge - thanks to some BYH'ers and some local people so far, and if anyone else has raw sheep's wool I'm still looking for a couple more breeds.

Started smelling gasoline in the garage (where I store most of my hay). Tracked it to a drip coming from the riding mower's carburetor.  Asked a friend who said something about a diaphram probably going bad?  Great, another thing for the to-do list.  Not sure I can work on that myself either, I could replace gas lines but no idea on carburetors.

And last night storms come through, with a tornado warning this morning (although no tornadoes were sighted, mostly they warned of straight-line winds, which weren't too bad here).

Whew - and February was a short month!!

The sheep are doing well.  I think they are starting to shed, so I may be shearing them soon.  I can get them up on the milkstand, so there will be less stress than the typical method of 'tipping' them.  Gracie, Rose and Brosa all have a full year's growth of fleece.  Gracie's is the longest, love hers:


----------



## Bruce (Mar 1, 2017)

Geez, I sure hope March is better!

I assume by now you've paid the plumber to fix all the problems. BUT if not and the bathtub drain is still a problem you can bet your last $ it is a hair and soap scum plug. You'll get the same thing in the bathroom sink traps. 

My guess is the bathtub trap is a drum trap based on your friend's comment. Not the easiest to clean out like a regular P trap but you can do a pretty decent job of clearing it with a bent coat hanger and pull the stuff back up. It will be pretty gross, black, gooey and stinky. However, if that whole mess has also gotten into the outlet side of the trap  No real easy way to get a snake or anything to follow that path and removing the cover is maybe the only way. There is always chemical stuff like Liquid Plumber though I bet that isn't real good for the septic tank.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 1, 2017)

Love her! See what I mean? They're clean! Haha, Hope you have a calmer March!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 1, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I assume by now you've paid the plumber to fix all the problems. BUT if not and the bathtub drain is still a problem you can bet your last $ it is a hair and soap scum plug. You'll get the same thing in the bathroom sink traps.
> 
> My guess is the bathtub trap is a drum trap based on your friend's comment. Not the easiest to clean out like a regular P trap but you can do a pretty decent job of clearing it with a bent coat hanger and pull the stuff back up. It will be pretty gross, black, gooey and stinky. However, if that whole mess has also gotten into the outlet side of the trap  No real easy way to get a snake or anything to follow that path and removing the cover is maybe the only way. There is always chemical stuff like Liquid Plumber though I bet that isn't real good for the septic tank.


You inspired me to give the bathtub one more try!  Yes, from the shape of the thing I'd call it a drum trap, too.  It actually drained well until I let a friend give a dog a bath in the tub     I don't think she tried to keep hair from going down the drain...  I've had to plunge it a few times since, which had only partial results.

So, I tried a coat hanger bent at the tip, but didn't get much of anything.  Then I tried some thinner wire, some copper coated steel welding wire I have, and by twisting it a lot, I was able to get a small wad of hair/gunk/yuck twice, then no more even with several more tries.  So I filled the tub with hot water and set to work with the plunger.  It finally started draining a little, so I left it and came back an hour later.  It had drained only a few inches.  Topped it off with more hot water, plunged again.  Stubborness paid off - I finally heard the gurgling sound of draining water!!     It's draining very well now   

Thanks @Bruce that's one thing off the list!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 1, 2017)

Hope March is quieter for you.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 1, 2017)

The only bad thing about to do lists is that things get added to them faster than they get crossed off.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 3, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> You inspired me to give the bathtub one more try!  Yes, from the shape of the thing I'd call it a drum trap, too.  It actually drained well until I let a friend give a dog a bath in the tub     I don't think she tried to keep hair from going down the drain...  I've had to plunge it a few times since, which had only partial results.
> 
> So, I tried a coat hanger bent at the tip, but didn't get much of anything.  Then I tried some thinner wire, some copper coated steel welding wire I have, and by twisting it a lot, I was able to get a small wad of hair/gunk/yuck twice, then no more even with several more tries.  So I filled the tub with hot water and set to work with the plunger.  It finally started draining a little, so I left it and came back an hour later.  It had drained only a few inches.  Topped it off with more hot water, plunged again.  Stubborness paid off - I finally heard the gurgling sound of draining water!!     It's draining very well now
> 
> Thanks @Bruce that's one thing off the list!


Glad it worked! I've taken to using a long refrigerator coil brush (*) to clean the shower drain whenever it seems to get slow. Take the screws out of the cover and run that down through the P trap a couple of times.

Tell your friend to wash her dog outside or take it to a groomer next time 

* Which, of course, doesn't work to clean the refrigerator coils because whoever designed the machine made it impossible to get ANYTHING down to the coils. They either need to get rid of those thin "fingers" or put a removable panel on the side of the refrigerator.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 3, 2017)

Baymule said:


> The only bad thing about to do lists is that things get added to them faster than they get crossed off.


Ain't THAT the truth!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 4, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Tell your friend to wash her dog outside or take it to a groomer next time


Trust me, that's never happening again.  I lived with a slow drain for so long in another house, it's second nature to keep as much debris as possible from going down the drain.  I know that's best for the septic here, too.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 7, 2017)

It's just small bobcat, but so far it's done a lot of damage.  It pulled my gate post out, and dug a huge hole.  But I can't be too mad at it, it's a hard worker and loves playing in the mud  



 

They located and dug up the well and found the leak, it's at the galvanized fittings where the pipes go into the well.  We decided on a total upgrade of the well, bringing the wellhead up above grade, and switching from the current well pump to a submersible one.  At least we'll always know where the well is now, and any future work will be much easier.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Just in case for future reference, take a few pics with reference markers, so ya aren't relying on recall, and other family members will know, too. Nobody knows this place, but me and others don't care to know. However, when I am gone they will be guessing and wished they'd pay attention to all the crazy stuff I kept trying to tell them, but they didn't care to know.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2017)

Not hard to find the wellhead when it is a big piece of large diameter iron pipe sticking out of the ground with a cap on it.

Good plan on the submersible pump. I ASSUME the current one is a jet, I think the submersibles are better as they push the water up rather than having to "suck" it up. And since it is new, it will last a LONG time.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 7, 2017)

@Bruce naw, I can introduce ya to some that would wonder "Why" there is a big metal thing buried in the ground right there....what in the world was they "Thinking". Some are really clueless and couldn't buy a "Clue" if ya gave them a dollar.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2017)

There is the problem Fred! Inflation, clues cost $1.50 now


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 18, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Good plan on the submersible pump. I ASSUME the current one is a jet, I think the submersibles are better as they push the water up rather than having to "suck" it up. And since it is new, it will last a LONG time.


Yes, it had been a jet pump.  I know they say submersibles are better, but the jet pump was still working fine, the only problem was the leak.  Well, and the thing at the bottom of the pipes down in the well (that had the foot valve and other parts) was pretty corroded and would have failed sooner or later, too - probably sooner.  Since the jet pump was still good, I kept it - never know when I or a friend might need one.

Not exactly what I was planning on right now, but part of owning a house...


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 18, 2017)

Winter and spring have been fighting for weeks now.  Winter has won a couple of recent rounds.  We had snow and lots of wind several days earlier this week, then it warmed up and the sun melted a lot of it.  Then yesterday we had about 4 or 5 inches more of wet, heavy snow.  Temps should be high enough to melt it over the next few days (ugh, more mud).  But spring will get here!

The sheep are getting wider, although a lot of it's wool.  I would like to shear them but with the temperature swings I have held off.  I hope to at least crutch them (trim the wool from their hind ends and udders) next week.  Monday the 27th is day 144, and I'm very likely to have lambs by then or within a couple days of.  I think I'll start my lambing thread up again


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2017)

Lambing thread!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep, no reason to toss the working jet pump. Might need it someday to move water.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 31, 2017)

Been a busy time!  Finally got the well all fixed and the hole filled back in, although it'll take awhile for the dirt to settle so I can put the fence back.Then I want to have something around that well pipe so it's less likely to get hit by anything.  Without a fully fenced yard, I'm also taking my dog out on a leash, which has been a process because she wasn't leash trained (long story, I'll introduce her in another post).

Last weekend I went to the Ohio Small Farm Conference, and it was really good!  I took classes on marketing, regulations and taxes.  And as dry and boring as that sounds, it was anything but!  It was mostly taught by people from different Extension Services offices, and these people know their stuff, and communicate very well.  The tax guy had a great sense of humor and plenty of real-life knowledge and stories to go along with his tax information.  His class ran over and nobody noticed till the next class was seen waiting at the door.  Even then, many of the students were begging him to keep going!

I learned about the Cottage Food laws, and I am considering selling sheep's milk fudge at my booth at the Wooster fiber show.  I need to get the recipe more consistent (sometimes it's more grainy, I'll need to use a thermometer instead of the drop-some-in-water test), and figure out packaging and labeling.

Spring has finally arrived, and with it the first lamb of the season.  Still 4 more ewes left to lamb.  I've got more in my lambing thread.

Spring also means gardens!  I am starting tomato seeds for people, some who have got seeds from me before, and some new customers.  It will count as farm income, to help towards what I need to get the ag exemption here.  I went to the Tomatofest website and got some more varieties, I now have over 60 different ones, and I'll probably grow about 10 or 12 myself, some I already like, and some new ones.  I'm also bagging up sheep manure and giving it away, which is helping clean out the sheep's run-in area.

Spring also means mud.  We've had plenty of rain, and just when the mud starts to dry up, it rains again.  Yesterday we had some storms with hail.  I am tired of the mud, but I am thankful we haven't had the severe weather some parts of the country have been dealing with.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Sounds like you are a very Busy little beaver, up there and about the well pipe....what I did here was, I bought a plastic garbage can...a big round one, I forget the gallon size but was like 33-35, I think....cut the bottom out and dug out around the pipe about 1.5' deep, then put the can over the pipe and filled in the hole with plain sand, snapped the lid down on top and it works like a charm. Ours is in the shade so it isn't affected by the sun, but a blue barrel will work, or a larger piece of black culvert pipe would work too, but I would put a lid on it so trash would be kept out of it. The sand on the inside makes it easier to replace if needed and the can or cover allows for weed-eating around it easy.
Your fudge sounds really good, too. That is sure a bunch of different kinds of tomatoes, I wouldn't be able to keep up with that many kinds....


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 31, 2017)

We put one of those Faux boulders over our well head but it looks like a Faux Boulder.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions!  I'll get a pic once more of the dirt's back in the hole they dug for the well.  It's near the house, and the back door that's used more than the front door, so I'd like something that looks kinda nice.

I've got a lot of tomato seeds planted, and I'm trying to narrow down the list so I can plant mine.  I'm down to 20, but I should only have 12 in the area I have for them (6 on each cattle panel trellis).  They just all sound so good!

Amish Gold, Amish Paste, Big Italian Plum, Red Brandywine, Carmello, Chinese, Debarao, Djena Lee's Golden Girl (oval), Eleanor, Golden Queen, Indian Moon, Martino's Roma, Moonglow, Opalka, Orange Strawberry, Polish Linguisa, Porter's Pride, Purple Russian, Rab Orjak, Roman Candle, Wapsipinicon Peach, and Yellow River is my 'short list' so far.  A few I have grown before, but most are new to me.

More rain is in the forecast.  The mud hasn't dried up yet from the last rains...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 3, 2017)

All those sound wonderful....be interesting to see what ya think about them too. As far back as I can remember, we always have a few Early Girls in the mix for ripe tomatoes in less time than the others...just to curb the Cravings for fresh tomatoes....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 3, 2017)

If ya wanted to have an early bed, ya could use a raised bed to get above the mud. Use 2"x6" with 2"x4" corners, use 3-4" deck screws and ya can put your dirt in and plant....come fall just unscrew and let it weather out, set it up in a different spot next spring. It might get ya started sooner, and have a head-start on the season.....just a thought.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 3, 2017)

Brandywines all the way!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 3, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya wanted to have an early bed, ya could use a raised bed to get above the mud. Use 2"x6" with 2"x4" corners, use 3-4" deck screws and ya can put your dirt in and plant....come fall just unscrew and let it weather out, set it up in a different spot next spring. It might get ya started sooner, and have a head-start on the season.....just a thought.


I'll be heaping two long rows of sheep and/or horse manure below each trellis, lay black plastic over them, and plant in the 'ditch' in the middle. The black plastic heats up the ground faster and conserves moisture, the manure feeds the plants, and there's no weeding.  Did that last year on one trellis and it worked great, so I'll do it that way on them all this year.


purplequeenvt said:


> Brandywines all the way!!


Sorry, the Brandwine got cut, and the Carmello.  I just could not cut any more, so I figured I have 6 weeks to figure out where to put another trellis, and put it up


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2017)

I love Brandywines but they just don't put on enough harvest when we grew them.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 10, 2017)

I added back the Brandywine and the Carmello - just need to find some more space  

The tomato seeds have started sprouting!  I like to get them outside as soon as possible, weather permitting, so there's a couple trays outside now.  A few others are in the enclosed back porch getting some sun, and one tray is still on top of the fridge, it was planted later than the others and nothing's sprouted yet.

My peach tree has blossoms, and I think they survived the cold weather and snow we had last Friday.  The other peach tree hasn't shown any signs of life yet, it might not have survived the winter.  Not due to the cold - I think something was chewing on the bark at the very base of it   

The mud is finally drying up.  This has been the worse winter and spring I think I've seen, with so much rain and so often that it never fully dried out in between, so the ground stayed super saturated.  I guess it could have been worse, all that rain could have been snow... we were actually lucky this winter, with no really big snowfalls, and only a few spells of temperatures in the single digits.

I'm still on lamb watch, 2 ewes lambed, 3 to go.  I've been posting pics and updates on my lambing thread.

While in the barn today watching the sheep, I noticed wasps!  I hate wasps!  I sprayed above the entrance to the run-in, but that only got a few of them (and got them a little mad).  There are some nests started in the barn, near the top of the peak of the roof.  I can't spray them - the spray won't reach, and besides I don't want to spray poison right above where the sheep live, and their hay/grain feeders are right below and would get sprayed, too.  I'm thinking to connect some long pieces of poles or conduit together, long enough to reach up and scrape them off.  The barn wall height is 12', the peak of the roof is maybe 5' above that, so I'm thinking a 20 to 25 foot pole would give me enough reach to get them from a slight angle so I'm not right below them.  The roof trusses will help support the pole as I'm doing it.  Anybody got any other ideas?

The ponies are doing well and shedding like crazy, the grass needs cut, there's tons of branches down from the winter and winds, I've had the windows open with the beautiful fresh air coming in - spring is here!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 10, 2017)

Something we use to use on extremely high nests in the barn was a long cane pole, wrap some newspaper around the end and secure it with some scrap wire....light the newspaper, raise it up and ya have dead wasp and nest...do it in the evening or early morning and catch as many as possible on the nest. Wasp die @118°....something that can be used around animals if the nest is a bit lower is a glass with a 3:1 of tap water and liquid disp soap. Put water in glass 1st, then add dish soap....slosh it around in the glass a couple of times and toss on the nest...the wasp will drop to the floor immediately most of which will be dead. There isn't a chemical trail, so they won't zero in on ya. It works in a spray bottle too, and will knock them out of the air. It works on wasps, hornets, bees, and yellow jackets....guaranteed!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 10, 2017)

I've used the dish soap and water in a spray bottle before with success.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 10, 2017)

Wonder if I could rig up some kind of remote trigger or something that would let me spray a spray bottle of soapy water from 20 feet away...


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm getting an idea, I think I need to get some small aquarium tubing...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 10, 2017)

One of those tank sprayers should get ya there, if ya pump the handle enough to build some pressure in it....they can shoot a fairly good distance and ya won't wear your hand out squirting it...


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Something we use to use on extremely high nests in the barn was a long cane pole, wrap some newspaper around the end and secure it with some scrap wire....light the newspaper, raise it up and ya have dead wasp and nest.



  Does the fire department approve of this method??


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 13, 2017)

We do that. Outside though, when they're in trees. I don't believe I would try it in a barn, lol! I'm terrified of barn fires!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 13, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Does the fire department approve of this method??


As long as there isn't a bldg fire....
Ya don't hold it there that long, duh...it doesn't take very long to kill wasps.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 13, 2017)

If you use a fire extinguisher, must be the kind that freezes not sprays white foam, then you basically freeze the nest and remove it easily. Must be done when most of the wasps are back "home" and it is cooler, close to night time.

Once nest is removed you can dunk in permethrins dip bucket.

Very safe.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 13, 2017)

Yeh, a CO2 extinguisher will freeze them stiff as a board, but they aren't as readily available today as they once were, most are powder that works on all kinds of fires instead of specific ones.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 25, 2017)

I've mostly been posting in my lambing thread, time to update here.

I have not gotten the wasp nests in the barn yet, but I think I have everything I need.  I just have to get up really early some morning to get them while it's still cool.  The phrase 'we attack at dawn' keeps coming to mind, lol

I've been working on the yard and garden.  The grass is growing so fast it's hard to get caught up with it.  In some areas there's a lot of branches down from the winter to clean up, too.  I'm also getting the garden beds ready, I'll need to add more manure and put the black plastic on.  At least I have a couple/three more weeks to do that.

I cleared out the jungle of weeds on the west side of the garage, I want to put some raised beds there.  I was just going to put one long narrow one, but now I'm thinking three of them, about 3' wide and 5' long, sticking out from the garage so I can reach across them from both sides.  Put something between them so nothing will grow, because it would be a pain to mow.  I already have enough scrap lumber in the barn to make them.  And plenty of compost and manure to fill them!

One peach tree blossomed this spring, and it survived the late snowstorm, so I'm hoping for a few peaches - this would be the first year for peaches from the tree!  I don't think the other peach tree survived the winter.  I don't think it was the weather, I think mice or something were chewing at the base of it and ate too much bark off for the little tree to survive.

The rhubarb is doing great, the asparagus is doing ok.  The apple trees were loaded with blossoms, so I'm hoping for a lot of apples.  The ponies and sheep will get most of them.  I got some starts of what should be really good black raspberries, and hope to add a few golden raspberries as well.  Two of the three blueberry bushes have flowers, don't know why the third one doesn't, as it had berries last year.  It might be a different variety, so maybe it'll get flowers later.

I sheared Rose yesterday, I'll do Gracie today, and Brosa soon.  I'm just doing it with scissors up on the milkstand, so it takes awhile.  Between their shedding and the lambs climbing on them, it won't be long before it felts too badly to do anything with it, so I have to get it now.  Those three all have a full year's growth, and I want to work with it and try things like separating the inner and outer coats.

I've had a few people get sheep manure, which has helped clear out their run-in area.  One person asked me if I'd sell a lamb at about 60 pounds, for a barbeque.  I told him I'd have to think about it.  I haven't sold one that young yet, and I don't know how comfortable I am with sending one off with someone who's likely going to dispatch it himself.  I worry about how scared it would be, and how humane the process would be.  There was a thread I was reading recently that talked about issues like this, but I can't find it now.  Someone posted about their criteria for selling a lamb (or kid?) under similar circumstances, and one of the things they said was they had to be bought the same day as the processing was planned, so they weren't penned up in someone's garage for a week.  Anybody remember that thread?  I've searched all the keywords I can think of but can't find it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 25, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer said that, I think it was in OFA's journal.

Sorry can't find and link, my cell is being annoying.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 25, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> @Goat Whisperer said that, I think it was in OFA's journal.
> 
> Sorry can't find and link, my cell is being annoying.


That was it! Found it, thank you!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, the wasps are gone, but it wasn't me - noticed some barn swallows the other day, and I thanked them for eating all the wasps!  I still want to scrape the wasp nests down, but I'm glad they were good for something 

My tomato seedlings are growing well.  Unfortunately, something found a few of them tasty, and chewed off the tops of about a dozen.  Some were mine, some were starts for other people.  A few are growing back, but most got nibbled down too far and didn't survive.  I did plant some extras, so hopefully I'll at least be able to fill all the customer's orders.  And I may not need the extra trellis I was going to get.

I have someone coming out this week to look at my fencing and see what it would take to put some solid fence up instead of the electric rope.  I love the electric, but it's not secure enough for the lambs, and I need something I don't have to worry about them going through.  I'm hoping at least some of the existing posts can be used, and if there's suitable fencing that's 3' or so tall, that would be tall enough and I can put a couple strands of electric above that.  I need fencing that's got a maximum of 4" square holes, because Brosa has horns, and I will have an occasional lamb with horns, too.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 12, 2017)

Lots going on!  Spring has brought lots of rain, which meant mud, and everything is growing like crazy.  On top of trying to keep up with the yard mowing, I also have to clear the 15' wide area between me and the neighbor's, so the new fence can be put up.  They are scheduling 6 to 8 weeks out so I have time, but it's going to take awhile, I didn't mow it much last year and it's really tall and thick in places.

I also have to clear about 200' along the back fenceline, 10' wide, which will be even rougher, as it's full of wild multiflora rose, poison ivy, and fallen tree branches and big limbs.  I'll do what I can by myself, I'd rather not have to hire someone with a skidloader/bulldozer if I can avoid that.

But I will be very happy to finally get some solid fencing!  The lambs just get too brave challenging some of the electric rope, and if a connection isn't solid, or there's a branch down or too much vegetation, they test it and go through.  So far, at least, they haven't gone through any perimeter fence, but I can't count on that forever.

http://staytuff.com/Sheep.asp
This is the fence I'm getting, the 842-3 which is 42 inches tall, and I'll put a strand of electric rope above it.  I saw a farm where it had been put up, and it looked really great - tight, snug, sturdy.

For the east fenceline, there's no way to clear it enough for them to get in to fence it, so I'm considering getting livestock panels, 3' high with 4" square holes.  I can clear that line little by little by myself and put that up supported with t-posts, with a couple strands of electric rope at the top.

Finally is the front fenceline, which has a lot of short runs and corners, because of how it had to be laid out.  That would be a lot of braced corners and stretching to put woven fence up, so I'm considering the fence panels there, too.

In other news, I've been getting some plants from my old house, I've brought over some of the black raspberries that had really nice big berries, and a start of the golden raspberries.  There are blackberries and raspberries here, but these were special.

The lambs are growing fast!  I swear every year they are cuter.




 
They run around together in a 'pack' now, ignoring their moms.  They are such fun to watch running around the pasture.  Most of them are now eating the pellets and grain along with their moms.

And I've started milking      The last two mornings I've milked Gracie and Rose, without separating their lambs first, just to get them back into the routine.  They both did really well, considering I haven't milked on a regular basis since summer before last.  I got about 5 or 6 ounces of milk total each day, not bad for not separating.  Tonight I plan on separating their lambs, so I should get quite a bit more.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 12, 2017)

They sure look like a great group to watch. It will help to have the fencing done, but the work to get there can be exhausting. Something that I do in areas that are overgrown is to take a cheap push mower and use it on the 2 rear wheels, pushing down on the handle and keeping the front tires in the air....if ya lower it down, ya can whittle it all the way to the ground, also it will uncover any limbs or sticks that may be hidden. I use a cheap mower because if something does happen and it breaks, it is not a big loss. The one I use now has lasted for 4yrs so far....it sure beats a sling-blade, or weed eater for that matter.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 13, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> They sure look like a great group to watch. It will help to have the fencing done, but the work to get there can be exhausting. Something that I do in areas that are overgrown is to take a cheap push mower and use it on the 2 rear wheels, pushing down on the handle and keeping the front tires in the air....if ya lower it down, ya can whittle it all the way to the ground, also it will uncover any limbs or sticks that may be hidden. I use a cheap mower because if something does happen and it breaks, it is not a big loss. The one I use now has lasted for 4yrs so far....it sure beats a sling-blade, or weed eater for that matter.


Yep, I've done that with my mower a lot at times!  I read your journal and all the work you're doing on your fencing, and I am just amazed at how much you get done, with a lot more challenges than I have here.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 13, 2017)

They do seem to be getting cuter.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 13, 2017)

I separated Rose's lamb and Gracie's twins last night when I fed, then headed out at 6 this morning for my first serious milking of the year  

Gracie was all ready to be first, and she hopped right up on the stand.  She gave a little over 10 ounces.  I'm sure she had more, but she was either holding back some for her twins, or just not letting it down as much because we're out of practice.  But she behaved really well.

Rose took a little more convincing to come into the milking area, but once there she hopped right up on the stand.  She was a little fidgety at first but then settled down.  Rose gave nearly 14 ounces!  She still had some, too, but she was behaving well so I stopped.

I let their lambs out, and they immediately nursed, and judging by the sight and sounds, they were getting plenty     They had been penned a little over 9 hours - they had hay, feed and water but they were very happy to nurse again.

Took the milk in to strain and cool it.  Had to get the 'milk shot' :




 

I'm going to need bigger jars soon - not bad for my little sheep  

I'm going to make some fudge for a meeting later today, then I'll start thinking about what to make next.  I haven't made yogurt yet, so that's on the list for this year.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 13, 2017)

You are so kind with your words...thanks!
Glad the girls are cooperating with and for ya, I'm sure your efforts will be rewarded with whatever ya end up making with the milk. I have never had fresh milk of any kind, except for coconut....and I always got slapped, pinched, or poked when I got caught getting even that. Usually Mom was making a coconut cake when I'd get caught at it....


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 2, 2017)

It's been a busy few weeks!  I got ready for the Great Lakes Fiber Show, then after the show I started losing my internet connection.  I could connect a few times but then it finally died altogether.  After some time on the phone with a tech trying some things, I ended up switching over to a slightly different service, they came out and rewired some things and gave me a new modem.

The fiber show went well!  The predicted storms never appeared, which was great because I had an outside booth.  I took roving and some fleeces, and sold some of both.  I got one sorting table made (3' by 5' frame with plastic hardware cloth, with step-in posts, rolls up for easy carrying and storage).  I had another one set up with some wool on it that I was picking through.  I had so many people look at it and say, "That is such a great idea!", but no buyers, and I thought the price I had on it was reasonable.  Some of the comments led me to believe people were figuring they could make one themselves.

But the big hit was something that was almost a last-minute addition.  I had learned last year about Ohio's cottage food laws, which include fudge in the permitted list.  So I got a thermometer and started working on making my sheep's milk fudge recipe more consistent.  My friends were more than happy to help me test the results     It went well enough that I figured out packaging and labeling, and made a few batches to take.  I nearly sold out on Saturday, so I got up early Sunday to make another batch - and by halfway through Sunday, I was sold out of fudge  

I learned a couple things - people love chocolate, and giving out samples really helps sell fudge.

So, the milking has been going pretty well.  I'm milking three ewes so far - Gracie, Rose and Lukka.  I may not add the others - Brosa has such tiny teats, and Druna is a first-timer and I think she'd get more frantic if I separate her lamb from her for the night.

I've discovered I have a large elderberry bush in the pasture.  It's been there awhile, but I hadn't known what it was.  It's just about to flower.  I'll wait till I get berries (if the birds let me), then I'll move a few starts out of there and take the bush out, since the leaves are toxic to livestock.

I'm about ready to get the tomatoes and zucchini planted, and probably some cantaloupe too.  I'm still clearing along the fencelines for the upcoming fence work, we've had so much rain everything is growing fast.  But we've had a nice stretch of days lately, overall it's been a beautiful spring.  Hope all is going well with everyone else!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sounds like it was a success....with the fudge anyway. Were ya able to sell any of your fleece? Glad ya got your connection figured out, too....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheep milk fudge sounds delicious!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 2, 2017)

The Tennessee food laws are the same as yours.  They are actually fairly permissive here.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow! Your sheep are producing so nicely!
Have you ever had your milk tested for butterfat and protein?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2017)

Congrats on the show and you just never know what people will go for. Sounds like you need more fudge!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 3, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Some of the comments led me to believe people were figuring they could make one themselves.


That, happens in almost every venue. 
I had to stop my wife from taking pictures at a craft show, because I knew she was doing it with the idea that she could replicate the work at home instead of purchasing the work that was for sale.. 
I'm a big believer in intellectual property and creative property laws and regs, even if something is not copyrighted.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 4, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sounds like it was a success....with the fudge anyway. Were ya able to sell any of your fleece? Glad ya got your connection figured out, too....


Yes, I sold one whole lamb fleece, some of another one, and a fair bit of roving.  I will have more fleeces next year, including some adult fleeces with longer wool.  I'll also have more roving.  It's taken some time to sort through the fleeces I have and decide which ones to clean first to take to sell and/or get processed further into roving.  I've got them all organized now, which helps.



Southern by choice said:


> Wow! Your sheep are producing so nicely!
> Have you ever had your milk tested for butterfat and protein?


Thanks     How would one go about testing for those?  I've heard that butterfat percentage can change during their production cycle, is that true for goats, too?  Does protein stay more consistent?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 12, 2017)

Just checking on ya....been missing ya around, sure hope nothing has happened and ya are just busy....been a couple of months now and starting to get concerned....


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 26, 2018)

Been almost a year since the last post to your journal... by a visitor  Hope you get a notice about this post and that it finds you and yours doing well. Sure hope you drop by and let us know how things are with you.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 26, 2018)

I spoke to Norse at a show back in May. She had a hard lambing season and was extremely busy now that she's retired but seemed to be doing ok. Hopefully she's still hanging in there!


----------

